# :: قاعات الإبداع :: > قاعة الصالون الأدبي والثقافي >  قسم  - الدكتور مصطفي محمود  --قصص

## ابن مصر

مجموعة د. مصطفى محمود  


حوار مع صديقي الملحد 




بقلم د. مصطفى محمود 
لأن الله غيب.. ولأن المستقبل غيب.. ولأن الآخرة غيب.. ولأن من يذهب إلى القبر لا يعود.. راجت بضاعة الإلحاد.. وسادت الأفكار المادية وعبد الناس أنفسهم واستسلموا لشهواتهم وانكبوا على الدنيا يتقاتلون على منافعها.. وكان أكثرهم أن ليس وراء الدنيا شيء وليس بعد الحيلة شيء.. وتقاتلت الدول الكبرى على ذهب الأرض وخيراتها.. وأصبح للكفر نظريات وللمادية فلسفات وللإنكار محاريب وسدنة وللمنكرين كعبة يتعلقون بأهدابها ويحجون إليها في حلهم وترحالهم.. كعبة مهيبة يسمونها "العلم". 
وحينما ظهر أمر "الجينوم البشري" ذلك الكتيب الصغير من خمسة ملايين صفحة في خلايا كل منا والمدون في حيز خلوي ميكروسكوبي في ثلاثة مليارات من الحروف الكيميائية عن قدر كل منا ومواطن قوته ومواطن ضعفه وصحته وأمراضه .. وأفاق العالم كله ـ كأنما بصدمة كهربائية .. كيف؟ .. ومتى. وبأي قلم غير مرئي كي هذا "السفر" الدقيق عن مستقبل لم يأت بعد .. ومن الذي كتب كل تلك المعلومات .. وبأي وسيلة .. ومن الذي يستطيع أن يدون مثل تلك المدونات. 
ورأينا كلينتون رئيس اكبر دولة في العالم يطالعنا في التليفزيون ليقول في نبرات خاشعة: أخيرا أمكن جمع المعلومات الكاملة عن الجينوم البشري وأوشك العلماء أن يفضوا الشفرة التي كتب الله بها أقدارنا .. هكذا ذكر "الله" بالاسم في بيانه. 
نعم .. كانت صحوة مؤقتة .. أعقبها جدل .. وضجيج .. وعجيب .. وتكلم الكثير .. باسم الدين .. وباسم العلم .. واختلفوا. وعادت الأسئلة القديمة عن حرية الإنسان .. وهل هو مسير أم مخير وإذا كان الله قدر علينا أفعالنا فلماذا يحاسبنا؟! 
ولماذا خلق الله الشر .. 
وما ذنب الذي لم يصله قرآن .. 
وما موقف الدين من التطور .. ولماذا نقول باستحالة أن يكون القرآن مؤلفا .. 
وعاد ذلك الحوار القديم مع صديقي الملحد ليتردد .. وعادت موضوعاته .. عن الجبر والاختيار .. والبعث .. والمصير .. والحساب .. لتصبح مواضيع الساعة .. 
وتعود هذه الطبعة الجديدة في وقتها وميعادها .. لتشارك في حل هذا اللغز .. ولتعود لتثير الموضوع من منطلق العلم الثابت والإشارات القرآنية .. واليقين الإلهي الذي لا يتزلزل. 
جاء كتابنا مرة أخرى .. في ميعاده .. 
ومرحبا مرة أخرى بالحوار الهادئ البناء.  


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


عظماء الدنيا وعظماء الآخرة

بقلم د. مصطفى محمود 
فى هذا الكتاب يواصل د.مصطفى محمود تفجير أخطر القضايا الدينية .. ويحاول أن ينبهنا إلى الأخطاء التي تقع فيها فى فهمنا للإسلام الحقيقي. 
ومن أخطر القضايا التي يشرحها باستفاضة واقتدار مفهومنا للقدر .. " فما دام الله كتب وقضي وأبرم فما الداعي للكد والعمل والاجتهاد " ؟! 
والقضية الأخرى أو الخطيئة الثانية هي مقولة السلف لا اجتهاد مع نص .. وهو أمر صريح بتعطيل العقل تماماً وإعفائه .. " وكانت نتيجة هذه الوصية هي توقف الاجتهاد لمدة قرون وتحول آيات القرآن إلى حفريات متحجرة محظور أعمال الفكر فى معانيها". 
تعطيل العقل عمل غير إسلامي بالمرة .. والعقل لا يجوز تعطيله فى الإسلام إلا فى حالة واحدة هي البحث فى ذات الله . 
وهناك قضايا أخرى خطيرة فجرها دكتور مصطفي محمود فى هذا الكتاب والتى تشغل بال المسلمين فى هذا العصر 
==================================================  ====


الجزء الثاني

----------


## ابن مصر

د. مصطفي محمود كاتب ومفكر مصري

 نكون أو لا نكون 

 كل الشواهد تدل علي أن إسرائيل بلغت الذرورة من الغرور والصلف والتآله والثقة بتفوقها وانتصارها علي شراذم العرب الذين تمزقوا وانقسموا علي أنفسهم وعجزوا عن التجمع تحت أي رابطة.. وبيريز كان يتيه افتخارا وهو يقول.. نحن رمز الديمقراطية الوحيد في محيط من القذارة والتخلف.. وكان يوشك أن يقول.. ولماذا نتنازل لهؤلاء البدائيين المتخلفين.. ونحن قاطرة العلم والتقدم وآلة التطوير والتغيير في المنطقة كلها. ومن أجل هذا نري إسرائيل تتراجع المرة بعد المرة عن كل ما وعدت به من تنازلات.. ونسمعها تدلي بالتصريح ثم تسحبه.. وتعد ثم تخلف.. وتلوح بانسحاب جزئي ثم تعود فتطلب لنفسها أراضي جديدة وضمانات جديدة.. وتأخذ باليمين ما وعدت بالشمال.. وتترك المفاوض العربي يتراقص علي حبل من الأماني الكاذبة وكل يوم يزداد الخلل بين الطرفين أكثر وأكثر.. وقد أحكمت إسرائيل سيطرتها علي منافذ صنع القرار الأوروبي.. وسيطرت أكثر وأكثر علي منافذ صنع القرار الأميركي، وأصبحت علي ثقة من أن الكل ينطق باسمها ولصالحها.. فلماذا تتنازل عن شبر أرض.. مادامت عجلة القيادة في يدها.. ولماذا لا تطلب المزيد.. ما دامت الضحية العربية مطروحة علي الأرض لا تبدو فيها معالم حياة، ولا يبدو أنها سوف تتعافي وتقوم من عثرتها في القريب. وعلي اتساع العالم يشهد الكل عملية اغتيال يقوم بها الدب الروسي لدولة الشيشان المسلمة ولا أحد يتحرك والدول العربية تكتفي بإرسال البطاطين والأدوية، ومجلس الأمن يتفرج وجماعات حقوق الإنسان تطلب الإذن بالتحري.. وما تذيعه الفضائيات هي عمليات إبادة وتسوية للمدن بالأرض وتشريد وقتل للمدنيين بالألوف، وفي هذا المناخ من البلادة والسلبية والخضوع المزري وإغماض العين عما يجري من بشاعات يصبح إيقاع الظلم بالمسلمين هو الأمر العادي.. ويصبح إعلان الحرب عليهم هو الشيء الطبيعي والمقبول، فالإسلام هو الإرهاب وإعلان الحرب علي الإرهاب هو الشيء المنطقي.. أي إرهاب هذا الذي قامت به الشيشان؟! يتحدثون عن قنابل انفجرت في موسكو.. والفاعل مجهول.. والتهم معلقة علي مجرد شكوك.. وفي هذا المناخ يتم تزوير الملف الإسلامي كله تحت ادعاءات كاذبة مضللة.. ويقوم الجيش الروسي بذبح شعب علي بكرة أبيه بدون دليل، ولا يسمع للدول الإسلامية صوت يذكر. كيف ينتظر من إسرائيل أن تحسب أي حساب لهذا العالم الإسلامي.. هذا البحر الطام من البشر.. الذي بلا صوت وبلا أثر وبلا فعل وبلا وجود حتي في قضاياه وشؤونه وفي الكوارث التي تصيبه والاتهامات التي تجرحه.. إن التصريحات تخرج من الدول العربية علي استحياء.. ثم لسبب أو آخر لا تجتمع.. ثم تعلن عن دراسة جادة لموضوع هذا الاجتماع القريب.. وكأنها جزر تائهة في الفضاء.. مع أنها تتكلم لغة واحدة وتؤمن بدين واحد وإله واحد وهدف واحد.. بينما خصومها يتكلمون العديد من اللغات ويؤمنون بالعديد من الملل وتفرقهم الكثير من المصالح.. ولحكمة لا نعلمها اتفقوا ووحدوا كل شيء بينهم حتي العملة.. بينما تفرقنا نحن واختلفنا علي ماذا.. لا أدري.. هل هو ذنب قيادات أو شعوب.. أو هو التخلف.. أو هو عدم الوعي.. أو هو كل هذه الأسباب مجتمعة وغيرها مما لا نعلم.. وهل تجد إسرائيل فرصة أحلي من هذه الفرصة لتتمدد في شيزلونج وتسترخي في عظمه وتطيح في جيرانها دون أن تسحب لهم وزنا أو حسابا، إنها تكون شديدة الغباء والعمي إن لم تفعل. إن العرب لا يجتمعون لسبب بسيط إنهم في مواجهة فعلية لإسرائيل وهم رغم هذا لا يستطيعون اتخاذ قرار مواجهة جماعية.. والسبب واضح.. أن هذا القرار سوف تترتب عليه التزامات ثقيلة يشفقون منها ويختلفون عليها اختلاف الليل والنهار. ولكنه القدر.. إنه قدرنا يا سادة الذي لا مفر منه.. والحقيقة التي تحاصرنا ولا مهرب لنا منها. إنه المأزق الشكسبيري علي لسان هاملت.. نكون أو لا نكون to be or not to be.. ونحن ذلك الـ هاملت الذي سوف ينتهي به الحال إلي الجنون والخبال.. لكن هاملت كان يتمزق بين حبه لأمه وكراهيته لأمه في حادث مقتل أبيه الذي مات مسموماً.. والأم شيء عظيم.. فكيف ينزع الحياة ممن كانت مصدر حياته!! أما نحن ففي مأزق مختلف.. فنحن نتقاتل علي دنيا. البعض يطلب الدنيا بأي ثمن ولو بالهروب من المسؤولية.. ولو بخيانة مبادئه، والبعض ينظر إلي فوق.. إلي الرب العظيم الذي جئنا من عنده.. ويرغب في إرضاء هذا العظيم ولو أعطي حياته ثمنا. والقضية هي قضية إيمان وكفر وهي روح الإسلام كله. والله أراد لنا هذا البلاء ليكون الفرقان النهائي بين أحبابه وأعدائه والمواجهة قادمة.. والبلاء قادم.. ولا يملك أحد له ردا. ولا تملك إسرائيل سوي تنظيم صفوفها والاستزادة من أنصارها ومن سلاحها ومن حلفائها وانتظار اللحظة الحاسمة وهي تعيش تاريخها كله بعقلية المضطهد الذي أعلنت عليه الحرب في كل مكان.. وتبني حياتها بعقلية المحارب وتقيم دفاعاتها كل يوم علي أن الحرب قادمة غدا.. وتتفاوض بعقلية المقاتل وليس بعقلية المسالم.. وتنشيء مدنها وقراها ومستوطناتها بمبدأ المعسكرات.. وتربي شبابها لتصنع منه محاربين ومرابطين ساهرين علي الثغور والموانيء. العقلية الإسرائيلية هي عقلية قتال وليست عقلية استرخاء وسلام وحفلات شاي ودردشة وترسانة القنابل النووية الإسرائيلية هي إرهاب صريح وانذار رعب يومي لكل جيرانها وعلينا نحن أن نتصرف بما تقتضيه تلك المواجهة وبما يقتضيه هذا التحرش الدائم. وإذا كانت إسرائيل كما تدعي تريد أن تبني سلاما حقيقيا مع العرب.. فما الداعي لترسانة الرعب النووي.. وما الداعي لهذه الغواصات النووية التي تتجول في بحارنا وأسراب الفانتوم التي تزأر في سماواتنا.. وما الداعي لصراخ وزيرها ديفيد ليفي بأنه سوف يحرق لبنان وينسف منشآتها ويقتل أطفالها.. كل هذا من أجل مقتل العميل الخائن عقل هاشم.. وهل كان مفترضا أن تعطي لبنان هذا العميل الخائن جائزة نوبل ونيشان الأرز وتقيم له تمثالا؟! إن إسرائيل هي التي سوف تحشد العرب بتهديدها وتحرشها.. وهي التي زرعت في الماضي البذرة التي اسمها المقاومة.. وهي التي ترويها الان وتنميها بالعدوان والتسلط والغطرسة والجبروت. وزئير الفانتوم هو الذي أيقظ العرب من سباتهم وشجرة حزب الله خرجت من نفس الأرض التي أغرقتها إسرائيل بمياه العدوان والغدر والتربص. وسوف يجتمع العرب في القريب رغم كل العقبات ياسيد باراك.. وسوف تلتقي الدول العربية وتضع يدها في يد ايران.. وسوف تنفتح مصر علي الصين.. وعلي الجانب الآخر من العالم. إسرائيل ستصنع كل هذا بغبائها وعدوانها وعنادها. والعقلاء الذين كانوا يؤثرون التطبيع والمسالمة ومد الأيدي للعدو قبل الصديق، ويرون أن المناخ السياسي العام والمناخ الدولي العام لا يسمح بالمواجهة ويرون أن الظروف لم تنضج بعد للإقدام علي حرب، وأن الرياح المواتية لم تأت بعد بما يدعو إلي التغيير. هؤلاء العقلاء.. سوف يختفون من المشهد الواحد بعد الآخر.. وسوف يظهر إعلام جديد يدعو إلي فكر ايجابي جديد وتجمع عربي فاعل وسوف تظهر روح جديدة تدعو إلي التأهب والاستعداد وترفض الخضوع والمساومة. إن الفلاسفة كانوا يقولون في القديم.. إنك لا تستطيع أن تنزل إلي النهر الواحد مرتين.. والسبب أنك حينما تنزل إلي النهر في المرة الثانية تكون مياه النهر كلها قد تغيرت.. وتكون أنت في واقع الأمر تسبح في نهر آخر مختلف، فكل المياه القديمة قد رحلت مع التيار.. وتكون أنت في نهر جديد ومياه جديدة. وهذا الكلام ينطبق بشدة علي نهر الأحداث الذي نعيش فيه.. فهو الآخر نهر متغير تتجدد مياهه كل يوم بشكل يدعو إلي مواقف جديدة متغيرة وربما مناقضة لمواقف كانت تدعو في السابق إلي المصالحة والتطبيع وقبول الحلول الوسط.. وهي الان تدعو جيرانها إلي شيء آخر وتحث علي موقف كفاحي ايجابي مقاتل وأحذر إسرائيل من أن تشددها وغطرستها سوف تقلب الموقف العربي المسالم ربما إلي نقيضه. وأحذرها مما هو أخطر.. إن نهر الأحداث في العالم قد تظهر فيه مستجدات مفاجئة وغير منتظرة تقلب العلاقات الدولية الثابتة إلي أضدادها. ولا شيء يبقي علي حاله يا سيد باراك.. إلا في عالم الجمادات. حتي الجبال الرواسخ تفجرها الزلازل أحيانا.. ويدفع بها انزلاق القشرة الأرضية إلي أعماق المحيطات لا شيء يبقي علي حاله، والقرآن قال في سورة الإسراء في الآيات ،6 ،7 8 إننا سوف ندخل القدس كما دخلناها أول مرة منتصرين ظافرين.. وهذا ما وعدنا ربنا قبل آخر الزمان. يقول هذا رب العالمين في قرآن يؤمن به أكثر من ألف مليون مسلم. ومقاتلون الشيشان هم بعض هؤلاء المؤمنين.. وانت تعلم من أي جنس هؤلاء المقاتلين. وهناك الملايين غيرهم ممن لا تعلمهم.. الله يعلمهم. والقرآن كان وراء أربعة عشر قرنا من المعارك غيرت وجه التاريخ وصنعت العالم الذي تراه حولك، والأمة العربية في بيان شتوي طويل ولكنها لم تمت يا سيد باراك، وإسرائيل فرخ صغير في حضانة أميركية لا يكف عن الصراخ وصراخ إسرائيل عال والسبب هو الميكروفون الأميركي وليس بسبب قوة حناجركم. وللحضانة مدة محدودة.. ولها نهاية والدول الكبري كالكائنات لها عمر افتراضي حتي الدناصير كان لها عصر وانقرضت ونحن نسكن فلكا دوارا.. لا يكف عن الدوران والحكيم من نظر إلي بعيد.. ولم ينظر طول الوقت تحت قدميه.. مجرد ملحوظات عابرة.. وتأملات.. لمن كان له قلب.. وألقي السمع.. وهو شهيد

----------


## ابن مصر

د. مصطفي محمود كاتب ومفكر مصري

 لا تطبيع مع سياسة ذات وجهين 

 سامح الله الإخوة الأوروبيين فهم لا يشعرون إلا بأنفسهم ولا يعترفون إلا بتاريخهم فالأجندة عندهم تبدأ من ميلاد المسيح والحضارة في حسابهم بطول ألفين سنة فقط.. وهذه الأيام هى بداية الألفية الثالثة في تقديرهم.. والاحتفالات بطول وعرض القارات الخمس وحول الكرة الأرضية تفتح ذراعيها لإستقبال الألفية الثالثة.. وما قبل ذلك كان في حسابهم ظلمة حضارية دامسة.. ورغم أن ميشيل جار أطلق صواريخه من على هضبة الاهرامات ليدشن ألفى سنه من هذه الحضارة.. فإن الهرم الأكبر نفسه أخرج له لسانه مذكرا أنه قد بلغ من العمر أربعة آلاف سنة ومن الأهرامات الأخرى حوله ومن مقابر الفراعين ما بلغ الخمسة آلاف سنة من العمر المجيد المديد.. والتحف الثمينة والبرديات والآثار في باطن الأهرامات وفي جوف تلك المقابر تحكي بأبلغ عبارة أنه كانت هناك حضارة.. وكانت هناك علوم وفنون وعقائد ونظم ومجتمعات وحياة حافلة بكل جديد منذ ألوف السنين. ومنقبل ذلك كان هناك إمتداد حضاري بعمق سبعة آلاف سنة وثمانية آلاف سنة في الصين وفارس.. وكان هناك بوذا وزرادشت وشموس بازغة للحكمة والفن والفكر.. فكيف تخطى الإخوة الأوروبيون كل هذا بجرة قلم ولم يذكروا إلا ألفي سنة حكموا فيها وملأوا الأرض فسادا وحروبا وظلما ودمارا ودما وإستعمار ونهبا لثروات الشعوب. هم لم يذكروا إلا سيادتهم وصدارتهم وتفوقهم وعلوهم وعلومهم التى نحتوا بها الصخر. ولم تترك لنا دباباتهم ومدافعهم وقنابلهم وألغامهم وطائراتهم وصواريخهم النووية إلا تلوثا ودمارا أهلك الأخضر واليابس، وفي النهاية ختموا أمجادهم بالزراعات المهندسة وراثيا وباستنساخ النعجة دوللي وفتح الباب لإستنساخ البشر واللعب في الهوية الوراثية لأبناء آدم.. وحفظ البلايين من الحيوانات المنوية والبويضات المثلجة في خزائن وثلاجات تحت الصفر.. لحين الحاجة إليها لتخليق ما يشاؤون من أجناس بنى أدم. يقول عنهم ربهم أنهم فرحوا بما عندهم من العلم فلما جاءتهم رسلهم بالبينات فرحوا بما عندهم من العلم 83 - غافر.وهذا حديث ربنا عن علومهم التي سادوا بها الدنيا والتى حجبتهم عن العلم الأكبر وعن الحكمة الكبرى من الحياة والموت.. تلك الحكمة التى أدركها القدماء فأقاموا من أجلها الأهرامات والمعابد ورسموا على جدرانها الحياة الآخرة والبعث والميزان والثواب والعقاب. لقد سبق علم أجدادنا الأوائل علوم المتحضرين فأورثهم الخشية ومحاسبة النفس.. وذلك هو العلم الحق الذي يورث الحكمة والتأمل. لكن أصحابنا أسقطوا هذه الحضارة التى شغلت أهلها بالموت وما وراءه وشغلوا أنفسهم بالدنيا ولهوها وأفراحها.. وكان همهم أن يحصلوا على أكبر قدر من هذه الحياة المرحة. وجولة سريعة بين فضائيات التليفزيون في ليلة الألفية كشفت لنا هذا الكم الهائل من التفاريح والاحتفاليات في كل بيت وكل شارع وكل بار وكل مطعم وكل متجر وكل مشرب إلى درجة السكر طينه والرقص والتهريج وفرقعة الصواريخ والبمب والرقص إلى درجة الإعتناق والإغماء لذة وجنونا.. هذا هو حال الغرب الذى اكتسح وسيطر وحكم وفرض ذوقه ونمط حياته وتهريجه حتى لغته فرضها على الشارع المصري والعربى وكذلك فرض لبسه وعطوره وذوقه ومسرحه وأفلامه ورواياته وفلسفته وانحلاله إلى درجة الإغراق.. وكان طبيعيا الا يذكر هذا الغرب النشوان بنفسه الثمانية آلاف سنة من حضارة الصين ولا الخمسة آلاف سنة من حضارة مصر.. ولم يذكر الا الألفي سنة من حكمه وسيطرته وما سيكون من الألف الثالثة المقبلة وما يخطط لها. وكان طبيعيا أن تكون لنا وقفة.. فالنقل والتقليد عن هؤلاء الناس قد انحدر بنا إلى غور سحيق من فقدان الهوية وفقدان الروح وفقدان الشخصية وفقدان المستقبل. لقد اطربنا صوت أم كلثوم ومسلسل أم كلثوم في رمضان وأسكرنا وأخرجنا من البرامج المستنسخة من الفضائيات الغربية وأعادنا بسرعة خاطفة إلى هويتنا الشرقية وإلى مزاجنا العربى وإلى لغتنا الجميلة وانطفأت إلى جواره البرامج المقلدة وألوان العرى والإثارة.. وكأنما أخرجنا رأسنا بعد غرق عميق وأخذنا شهيقا طويلا ورجعنا إلى وعينا.. وإلى نفوسنا وذواتنا. نعم يا سادة.. هناك إغراق متعمد مقصود.. في هذه الفرنجة السطحية وفي ألوان من الفن الحسى الذي يدغدغ الغرائز ويثير الشهوات.. وفي التهريج المتواصل خفيف الدم ومسرح النكتة وكوميديا القفشات.. وهذه الموجة قادمة من أوروبا ومن أمريكا ومن فنون الإنحلال والإثارة التى تبثها فضائيات الغرب وأفلامه وصحفه ومجلاته ورواياته. ولا يحدث هذا مصادفة بل هو ترويج متعمد وإغراق له سماسرته ووكالاته. والحرب معلنة على اللغة العربية.. في أساليب التدريس.. لإغراقنا في العامية السوقية بالأغاني والإذاعات ولغة الإعلام واللافتات الأجنبية التى تملأ الشوارع.. والإنجليزية والفرنسية أصبحت لغات بديلة جاهزة على جميع الألسن وهى دائما لغة الذوات والطبقة الراقية ورجال الأعمال وهى الأسماء المفضلة لجميع محلات الملابس والسوبر ماركت والمقاهى والكوافير والماركات التجارية الرائجه. وكل شىء في خدمة التجار ورجال الأعمال والشركات العملاقة نجوم العولمة القادمة وحكام المستقبل الجدد.. وعالمنا يتطور إلى الأسوأ بالنسبة إلى رموزنا القومية ولغتنا العربية وعاداتنا وأخلاقنا. إنهم في أمريكا وأوروبا يعملون في دأب من سنين ليجعلوا من أنفسهم قبلة نتوجه إليها صباح مساء وكعبة ثقافية تحج اليها في صلواتنا ومزارا مقدسا نسجد أمامه ونخلع أحذيتنا ونسبح لهم ولتقدمهم بالليل والنهار. وقد سبقونا إلى غزو الفضاء ومشوا على القمر وأنزلوا مراكبهم علي المريخ واخترعوا الطائرة وصنعوا الدبابة وأطلقوا الصاروخ وحطموا الذرة وفكوا طلاسم الكروموزوم واكتشفوا الجينوم البشرى الوراثى. ونحن ننظر إلى كل هذا في أنبهار.. ولا شىء يحمينا من هذا الانبهار والذوبان سوى تاريخنا وحضارتنا التى كانت المعلم والملهم للعالم كله في الزمن القديم. اذا كانوا هم الآباء فنحن الأجداد الذين أخذوا منا وتعلموا منا.. نحن كنا أول من قرأ وكتب.. وعلينا نزلت الأديان ومنا جاء الأنبياء والحكماء. ونحن الذين حملنا للعالم أمانة التوحيد وكلمات القرآن والإنجيل والتوراة وراية لا اله إلا الله. واليوم يصحو المارد اليابانى النائم في أقصى الشرق ويفرك أجفانه.. ويفيق التنين الصينى من سباته.. وتدخل كوريا وتايوان وسنغافوره وماليزيا وعفاريت آسيا الصغار في السباق ويحتدم الصراع وتتزاحم الرؤوس في سوق التكنولوجيا والانتاج. وندخل نحن نحبو ونزحف في آخر الصف على إستحياء.. ويختلط الحابل بالنابل في هذه المعمعة. كل واحد يحمل بضاعته وينادى على تجارته في سوق العولمة الذى تقوده أمريكا وأوروبا. ولا يبدو التنافس شريفا ولا السباق عادلا فالسوق العالمى تحرسه الإحتكارت الضخمة وتحكمه موازين القوى ومعظمها في الأيدى الأمريكية ومن وراء ذلك.. القوى النووية.. يحتكرونها ويحرسون بها مكتسباتهم. الدولار يحكم.. والقوة الأمريكية تمسك بالزمام.. وصاحب العلم الأكثر عنده الفرص الأكبر.. والباقون يقفون في مؤخرة الصف. والجاسوسية والاستخبارات وسرقة الأسرار والعدوان على الضعفاء هو القاعدة والعراق في الأسر.. والقدس تحت الاحتلال.. والعرب في الشتات..والثروة البترولية في أيدى الأقوياء وتحت حراستهم وإن كانت في الظاهر ملكا للعرب. والسلام معلن في الظاهر.. ولكن الحرب الخفية مستعرة على جميع الجبهات إسرائيل تتربص بنا الدوائر وقد أقامت ترسانات من الأسلحة الميكروبية والقنابل الكيميائية والصواريخ النووية والغواصات والبوارج والأساطيل حاملات الرؤوس الذرية والطائرات المقاتلة والمنقضة من كل الأنواع.. والفائض من الأسلحة الأمريكية مخزون عندها.. وهى تعلن أن العتاد الحربى المخزون عندها أوفر وأقوى من كل الموجود في الدول العربية مجتمعة. وهى تفاوضنا من هذه القمة العالية المتعالية.. وكأنما تقول لنا من تحت مادة المفاوضات.. أن الإستسلام أفضل.. وقبول الأمر الواقع أسلم وأكرم لكم. والصوره على إتساع العالم وخارج مائدة المفاوضات أكثر قتامة وسوادا.. فالحرب معلنة على الإسلام والمسلمين في كل مكان.. من البوسنة إلى كوسوفا.. إلى فلسطين.. إلى جنوب السودان.. إلى الشيشان.. إلى الصومال.. إلى أعالى النيل.. إلى أواسط أفريقيا.. وأمريكا وأوروبا تأخذ جانب الخصوم في جميع الأحوال وتتهم الإسلام والمسلمين بأنهم حملة لواء الإرهاب وبأنهم رموز الفوضى والبدائية والرجعية والتخلف في هذا العالم المتمدن.. وبأنهم أعداء السلام وأعداء التقدم.. سامحهم الله. ويعلم الله كم ظلمونا.. فلا توجد في الأسرة الدولية كلها.. مجموعة سلسة منقادة طيعة مثل الأسرة العربية المسلمة.. أسلمت قيادها وأسلمت نفطها وثرواتها للأيدى الأميركية وللشراكة الأميركية وللمستثمر الأميركى والأوروبى وارتضت نصيبها من الكعكة وضاعفت الأجر مقابل ضمانات الأمن والحراسة والدفاع حتى لو كان المعتدى عربيا طامعا مثل صدام حسين وقادما من طرفهم ومدفوعا من الأميركان أنفسهم وبمشورتهم.. وقد تغاضت الأسرة العربية الطيبة عن كل هذه المؤامرات. وقد كفرت أميركا عن تورطها في مؤامرة حرب الخليج وضاعفت العقاب لصدام حسين وللعراق ولشعب العراق.. بدرجه وحشية أثارت التساؤل في العالم العربى كله.. لماذا ندفع نحن دائما الثمن.. ولماذا تدفع الشعوب العربية جريرة ذنوب لم ترتكبها.. ولماذا تبتز أميركا هذه الشعوب وهى تعلم أنها بريئة وأنها مقهورة.. ولكنه الظلم العجيب الذى يأخذ صورة العدل والتنكيل الذى يأخذ صورة الجزاء.. والعدوان الذى يلبس جلباب الدبلوماسية والسياسة. وفي جبال الشيشان تدور رحى حرب ظالمة مجرمة أخرى.. وقد إختل ميزان العدالة فيها غاية الاختلال.. أحد الطرفين شرذمة قليلة فقيرة تقاتل بأسلحة بدائية وسط الزمهرير والجليد والثلوج وفي الطرف الآخر روسيا كلها بعتادها وأسلحتها ودباباتها وصواريخها ومن ورائها أميركا تمدها بأموالها ودولاراتها لتحارب حرب إبادة وإستئصال لشعب فقير يناضل من أجل حريته.. إجتمع العماليق على قهر ضحية تحتضر. والصور تأتينا عبر الفضائيات مؤلمة مستفزة فظيعة تنضح بالظلم والجبروت. ولا يملك المسلم المقهور من الغم إلا أن يرفع يديه في ليلة القدر التى هى أعظم من ألف شهر داعيا الرب العادل الرحيم أن يشل الجبابرة الروس بزلزال يقلب أرضهم خرابا يبابا ويعيد الجبارين إلى صوابهم.. ويعيد كفة العدل إلى أعتدالها ولا يملك الضعيف إلا الدعاء. وليس أضعف من المسلمين اليوم وقد اجتمع عليهم الأحمر والأصفر وتداعى الكل عليهم تداعى الجياع على القصعة. ولكن لا شىء يبقى على حاله.. والأرض التى نسكنها تدور.. والأيام دول وللزمان دورات.. وربنا من أسمائه أنه الخافض الرافع وأنه لا يبقى على علو العالين ولا على جبروت الجبارين. وغدا تنخفض رؤوس ترتفع رؤوس.. ويتغير كل شىء. ماذا يبقى علينا أن نفعل الآن.. وماذا تبقى لنا من دورنا؟!! تبقى لنا الصمود.. وأن نكون فى رباط وأقوى رباط للأمة العربية.. هو دينها ولغتها وقوميتها وإسلامنا هو العصبه الجامعة الباقية لنا ومسلمو ونصارى مصر يقفون في خندق واحدورباطهم هو قدرهم المقدور وإسرائيل تتحدث عن السلام ولكنها تحتل الأرض وتباشر العدوان وتجهز آلة الحرب وتلقى القنابل على مواطنى الجنوب اللبنانى ولا تطبيع لنا مع هذه اللغة المزدوجة ولا مع هذه السياسة ذات الوجهين..وأقل ما يوصف به هذا الفعل أنه دجل سياسى. واذا كانت إسرائيل تستعد.. فلا نملك إلا أن نستعد والله معنا مادمنا معه. والله لن يكون أبدا مع الكذابين شذاذ الآفاق.

----------


## ابن مصر

د. مصطفي محمود كاتب ومفكر مصري


 تحذير إلهي

 أميركا.. القطب الأوحد الذي يحكم العالم منفرداً.. وفي يده سيف المعز وذهبه.. يحلو لها دائماً أن تتكلم باسم العدالة وأن تصوغ أفعالها باسم الدفاع عن الضعفاء ونصرة الديمقراطية ونجدة الشعوب المهضومةوحقوق الإنسان الضائعة.. ولكنا نرى التحيز والكيل بمكيالين والنظر بالعين الحمراء لواحد والتغاضي عن فظاعة وإجرام الآخر.. أحياناً بدرجة فاضحة.. فهي تثور وتهدد إندونيسيا من أجل أن ترفع يدها وتطلق سراح شعب تيمور الشرقية (ذا الأغلبية المسيحية) المحتل من عشرين سنة وتتعامى تماماً عما تفعله إسرائيل في الشعب الفلسطيني المسلم من إذلال وطرد وإبادة ونهب للأرض منذ مائة سنة.. وتتعامى عن جيش روسي جرار يمطر شعب الشيشان المسلم بالصواريخ ويدك بنيانه بالطائرات ويقتل المدنيين الأبرياء بالألوف وتكتفي بلفت لطيف خفيف.. وتقول مادلين أولبرايت أنها تنظر إلى روسيا نظرتها إلى صديق تعتز بصداقته.. يا سلام.. ترى لو ألقى الفلسطينيون قنبلةواحدة على إسرائيل أكانت تعلق بمثل هذا اللطف وتشيد بالصداقة بكل هذه الدماثة والدم الخفيف، والفلسطينيون عندهم عذرهم بعد إذلال وتجويع وطرد وقتل لمائة سنة.. مستحيل طبعاً فالعدالة المزعومة التي تحكم بها هي عدالة عمياء لا ترى إلا المصالح التي تهمها.. وعين أميركا الآن على بترول بحر قزوين و على تأمين خطوط نقله وتريد إسكات هذا الشغب الذي تقوم به الشيشان وترى أن ما تفعله روسيا في مصلحتها وأن ما تقوم به الآلة الروسية الجهنمية بإبادة المسلمين سوف يعفيها من أعباء ثقيلة.. وتفضل السيدة أولبرايت أن يقوم بهذه العملية القذرة الأصدقاء الروس.. وهي تشيد بهذه الصداقة ولا شك فهي تعفيها من أمثال هذه المهمات. وأين العدالة الأميركية في تجويع الشعب العراقي وإذلاله وتدمير ثرواته وهدم مدنه وقتل أطفاله ومطاردته بالعقوبات وبالجواسيس وبأمثال المفتش بتلر الذي يختلق كل يوم تهمة جديدة؟. إنه البترول مرة أخرى.. وهو البترول العراقي هذه المرة المطلوب أن يظل تحت التسعير الجبري إلى ما شاء الله. إنها المصالح حينما ترتدي ثياب العدالة. والمظالم حينما تأخذ شكل الضرورات السياسية. وما دامت أميركا هي أقوى الكل.. فمن يقف أمامها؟. ومن يسائلها وفي يدها سيف المعز وذهبه ودفتر الهبات والمعونات؟. أما صدام فقد استعملته أميركا بما يكفي وجاء وقت الخلاص منه.. فلا مانع من أن تحرك المعارضة العراقية وتعاونها بالمال والسلاح.. ليكون القضاء على صدام في صورة ديمقراطية مقبولة وفي شكل تصفيات يقوم بها أصحابها وأهلها دون أن تلوث يدها أو تشوب ضميرها شائبة.. وكلما اختلف الورثة على حكم العراق واقتتلوا كانت القلاقل والخلافات في صالحها فالمطلوب أن يظل العراق ضعيفاً وتابعاً. وإسرائيل ولا شك ستكون أسعد الناس بمحو العراق من خريطة القوى الفاعلة في المنطقة فمعناها أنه لن يظهر جديد ولن يتكرر السبي البابلي في تاريخ إسرائيل كما حدث في القديم. وإسقاط الفاعلية العراقية سوف يخلص إسرائيل من صداع يؤرقها وسوف يطلق يدها باطمئنان أكثر وبحرية أكثر لتفسد في المنطقة كما تريد.. فلن يبقى من العرب إلا أهل السياسة والكياسة والقمة العربية العاجزة وهي وإن اجتمعت لن يخرج منها إلا تصريحات وشعارات وخطب بليغة وقرارات لها طنين ورنين ولكنها لا تغير شيئاً. هكذا تفكر إسرائيل.. وهكذا يفكر الأميركان وهكذا يبدو الأمر في الظاهر من واقع الأوراق التي في أيدي اللاعبين المشتركين في لعبة الشرق الأوسط.. الولد يقش . والولد الذكي هو باراك ومن ورائه بيريز ودهاقنة السياسة والمكر في إسرائيل. فهل يصدق عليهم إبليس ظنه وهل تصدق البروتوكولات؟!! وهل تتحقق آمال الصهاينة؟!! لا أظن فرغم أن هذا ما يبدو من واقع الأوراق التي في أيدي اللاعبين الجالسين حول المائدة.. أن إسرائيل هي الفائزة في اللعبة لا محالة. إلا أن هناك جوكر غير محسوب اسمه الغيب في الأعماق الإيمانية لكل مسلم.. فالمستقبل لا يمكن التنبؤ به على وجه التمام والكمال وإنما تظل هناك مساحة مجهولة لا يعلمها إلا عالم الغيب. ولهذا ينتهي لاعب القمار إلى الإفلاس والخراب ويطلق الرصاص على رأسه رغم ذكائه ويفاجأ بما لا يحتسب. والمستقبل أكثر غموضاً من لعبة الكارت بما لا يقاس. ولم يظهر العقل الذي يحيط بالمستقبل.. ولا الآلة التي تتنبأ به وما تدري نفس ماذا تكسب غداً.. وما تدري نفس بأي أرض تموت وسيظل هذا التحدي الإلهي إلى قيام الساعة. وسينطبق هذا التحدي على دهاقنة إسرائيل وعلى كتاب البروتوكولات وعلى كل من يخطط لدمار العالم ويتصور أن خطته لن تخيب.. ففوق كل ذي علم عليم.. وخطة الماضي والحاضر والمستقبل في يد صانع الزمان وحده وهو يمضي بها إلى حيث يريد هو.. لا إلى حيث نتمنى نحن. ويستوي في كلام المسلمين عن المهدي المنتظر وكلام النصارى عن هرمجدون وكلام شعب إسرائيل عن ملك اليهود.. المسيح الحقيقي.. النازل من السماء ليقودهم إلى منصة الرياسة ومقعد الصدق ليدينوا العالم كله أحلام.. كلها أحلام وأماني. ولن يفوز بمقعد الصدق إلا مقاتل من أهل الصدق من أهل لا إله إلا الله.. الله أعلم به.. من هو.. ومتى يأتي.. وكيف يأتي. ولن نعلم أنه مهدي إلا حينما يهديه ربه إلى النصر حتى هو لن يعلم أنه المهدي إلا ساعتها، الصدام وحده هو الذي سيفرز هذا الرجل وليست الدعاوى والأحلام والأماني الوردية. ودون هذا اليوم أهوال ولا نعلم أنعيش لنراه.. أم أنه لن يأتي في زماننا؟؟ ولكن أحداث التاريخ ترتب لظهوره، والمسرح السياسي يعد لمصادمات كبرى. وأرجو أن نعي جيداً التحذير الذي جاءنا في القرآن في سورة الممتحنة قال الله تعالى يا أيها الذين آمنوا لا تتخذوا عدوي وعدوكم أولياء تلقون إليهم بالمودة وقد كفروا بما جاءكم من الحق 1- الممتحنة . إن يثقفوكم يكونوا لكم أعداء ويبسطوا إليكم أيديهم وألسنتهم بالسوء وودوا لو تكفرون 2- الممتحنة ويتكرر التحذير في ختام السورة يا أيها الذين آمنوا لا تتولوا قوماً غضب الله عليهم قد يئسوا من الآخرة كما يئس الكفار من أصحاب القبور 13- الممتحنة . والكلام عن اليهود وعن نبي إسرائيل ينسحب على جميع مسميات التطبيع يقول ربنا أن أي ثقة في هؤلاء الناس هي ثقة في غير محلها وأي موالاة هي كارثة وأي حلف هو نكبة والله هو الذي خلقهم.. وهو أعلم بهم والله يقول الحق وهو لا يخاف أحداً وليس مثلنا بحاجة إلى المداراة والدبلوماسية والبحث عن مبرر. وعلى قياداتنا أن تعي هذا الكلام فهو كلام رب العالمين الذي بيده مصائر الأمم والذي يعلم بداياتها ونهاياتها والذي بيده مقاليد كل حي فهو المبدىء والمعيد بكلمة وهو مالك يوم الدين ومالك عمارة الكون على اتساعها وخالق الزمان والمكان والأبد. والذي يسألني عن.. متى.. متى يأتي نصرالله.. متى يكون ذلك اليوم.. أقول له حينما يريد الله سوف يهيىء الظروف وسوف يخلق الأسباب والمسببات وسوف يلهم العقول والقيادات وسوف يمكن لمن يريد فيما يريد ولا يبدو هذا اليوم في الأفق المنظور القريب فأميركا في السماء وأبناء صهيون في حجرها والعرب في الحضيض وفلسطين في حضيض الحضيض.. ومسلمو العالم تحت القهر. وإذاخرج علينا الآن من يدعي أنه المهدي المنتظر فنهايته المحتملة ستكون في مستشفى الأمراض العقلية.. فالفجر له لوائح.. ولم تظهر لوائح الفجر بعد. ولكنا نعيش على أرض تدور.. ولا شيء يبقى على حاله.. الأقوياء لا تدوم لهم القوة والأغنياء لا يدوم لهم الغنى.. ولا أمان لأحد في هذه الدنيا وأين الفرس والروم والأمم التي كانت لا تغيب عنها الشمس إن كأس الموت الدوار لايعفي أمة ولا يعفي فرداً. وإسم الله الرافع الخافض سيظل يرفع ويخفض كل الرؤوس وكل الهامات.. والتغير هو الناموس الوحيد له الدوام. ولا تستعجل لهم .. هكذا نقول دائماً كما علمنا ربنا.. فنهايتهم في الطريق فاصبر كما صبر أولو العزم من الرسل ولا تستعجل لهم كأنهم يوم يرون ما يوعدون لم يلبثوا إلا ساعة من نهار بلاغ فهل يهلك إلا القوم الفاسقون 35- الأحقاف . وقل اعملوا.. اعملوا.. اعملوا.. كلمة وحيدة لكن فيها مفتاح كل الأبواب والعمل هنا يعني معاني عديدة.. فهو يعني العمل السياسي بإقامة جبهة عربية واحدة يتوحد فيها الكيان العربي الممزق في وحدة عضوية تقتضيها المصلحة العاجلة والأخطار المحدقة بالكل.. ويعني العمل الاقتصادي بالتنمية الشاملة والتصنيع المتطور.. ويعني النهوض بالعسكرية العربية وكسر احتكار السلاح وتنويع مصادره.. وبالذات سلاح الصواريخ وكافة أنواع أسلحة الرمي من بعد.. باعتباره سلاح المستقبل رقم واحد.. ويعني أيضاً.. عودة الروح.. لتنبض في كل مناحي الحياة.. الروح بمعنى العقيدة واليقين في النصر والتفاؤل والشجاعة والحماس البناء والإيمان بالله والثقة في النفس.. وكل هذا سوف يحتاج إلى إعلام مختلف وخطاب شبابي مختلف ودعوة دينية مختلفة تخلو من الاستسلام والتواكل وتبث الهمة والآمال في الأجيال الجديدة. وكل هذا لا يمكن أن يتم في يوم وليلة وإنما سوف يحتاج إلى مساحة زمنية.. ربما عشر سنوات أو أكثر.. شريطة أن تتغلب الحكومات الموجودة على أزمة الثقة الموجودة بينها وبين الإسلاميين.. ويصبح الكل جبهة واحدة تناضل في خندق واحد وترمي عدواًواحداً.. أما حالة التوجس الموجود وسوء الظن المتبادل فلن يؤدي إلا إلى مزيد من الفاقد في الطاقة.. وفي الزمن.. وفي الهدف.. وفي النتيجة التي لن تكون إلا عدة أصفار هذا إن لم يحدث النتيجة بالسالب تراجعاً وانهزاماً وضياعاً للمال والأرواح والأرض والمستقبل. ويخطىء حكامنا إذا تصوروا أن إسرائيل ولدت لتكتفي بالرقعة المحدودة التي تقف عليها.. وإنها لا هدف لها سوى السلام ومهادنة جيرانها.. كذب ساسة إسرائيل في هذا وكذبت كل تصريحاتهم.. فما ولدت إسرائيل إلا لتغزو وتغزو وتغزو ما حولها وتوسع رقعة الأرض التي تملكها وتضاعف من المستوطنات التي تبنيها وتسيطر على الشرق الأوسط وعلى موارده وثرواته. والعرب لا وجود لهم في قاموسها إلا بصفة كونهم أسواق لمنتجاتها وخدام لمشاريعها وعملاء لمخططاتها وتابعين لأوامرها.. وقد اتخذت أميركا حليفاً ليعينها على هذه الأهداف. إنهم أعداء يا سادة.. بكل معاني العداوة والله هو الذي يتكلم حينما يقول جل من قائل يا أيها الذين آمنوا لا تتخذوا عدوي وعدوكم أولياء تلقون إليهم بالمودة وقد كفروا بما جاءكم من الحق الممتحنة 2 . يا أيها الذين آمنوا لا تتولوا قوماً غضب الله عليهم قد يئسوا من الآخرة كما يئس الكفار من أصحاب القبور الممتحنة 13 .

----------


## ابن مصر

والله هو الذي خلقهم وهو الذي يعلم سرهم ونجواهم.. وحينما يقول.. هم أعداؤكم.. فإن قوله الحق.. فهذا تاريخهم يدل عليهم.. وهذا سجلهم يحكي عنهم.. من مبتدأ وعد بلفور المشؤوم إلى هجراتهم العدوانية إلى فلسطين إلى سلسلة المذابح الوحشية التي بدأت بمذبحة دير ياسين إلى حرب 1948 ثم حرب 1956 وحرب 1967 وحرب 1973 وبمذبحة قانا الوحشية في لبنان. ومن فَجّر الحرب الأهلية في لبنان؟؟.. ومن أجج سعيرها وأشعل أوارها بين نصارى لبنان وبين مسلميها ومن كان يوقد على نيرانها كلما خبت.. إنها إسرائيل وجواسيسها وعملاؤها وموسادها ورؤوس الفتنة من أحبارها. ومن جلب الترسانة النووية والتهديد النووي إلى المنطقة.. إنها إسرائيل. ومن قتل عالم الفيزياء الدكتور المشد..؟ إنه الموساد الإسرائيلي. ومن قتل الكونت برنادوت رسول السلام في فلسطين؟.. إنه الإرهاب الإسرائيلي. ومن فجر البوينغ المصرية بركابها..؟. مجرد سؤال. إن السجل يزداد كل يوم صفحة سوداء جديدة وعلامة استفهام جديدة وملف السوابق الإجرامية لا يؤذن بانتهاء. إنهم يتحدثون عن السلام.. هذا صحيح.. وإسرائيل لا تكف عن التشدق بالسلام وحسن الجوار.. ولكن هل توقفت القنابل الإسرائيلية عن السقوط على جنوب لبنان.. إنها ما زالت تقصف الجنوب اللبناني حتى الأمس. وهل توقف القتل العشوائي لهذا الجار الحميم.. أبداً. وهل توقفت إسرائيل عن بناء المستوطنات واغتصاب المزيد من الأرض الفلسطنيية كل يوم.. مطلقاً. وهل توقفت عن تحديث أسلحتها ومضاعفتها..؟؟!.. بالمرة. ماذا يمكن أن يكون شعور العرب وهم يرون أنهم محاطون بالتهديد من كل جانب بترسانة الرعب النووي..؟!! وما هو المطلوب بالضبط.. سلام.. أم إذعان..؟!! وكيف تخلق سيكولوجية الرعب سلاماً سوى سلام الأذلاء المرعوبين.. عن أي تطبيع يتحدثون..؟!! وأي سلام يريدون إنها جملة أكاذيب أفيقوا يا عرب من هذا الاسترخاء المترف من قبل أن يؤذن المؤذن بنهايتكم واجتمعوا على كلمة.. ولا تلهيكم دنياكم عن يوم الفصل. إنها الآخرة.. على الأبواب. والموعد الله

----------


## ابن مصر

د. مصطفي محمود كاتب ومفكر مصري




 حادث الطائرة

 عودة



 حادث الطائرة المصرية لا يخرج عن ثلاثة احتمالات.. أن يكون قضاء وقدراً بسبب عاصفة كهربائية أو مطب هوائي.. أو يكون عيباً هندسياً ظهر في الطائرة.. أو يكون عملية تخريب متعمد وراءها الموساد. وليس أمراً جديداً أن يكون الموساد الإسرائيلي وراء عمل تخريبي ضد مصر.. فهذا أمر معروف من قديم وله سوابق.. فمن قبل ذلك قامت الموساد بقتل الدكتور المشد، وقامت بقتل الدكتورة سميرة موسى، لمجرد احتمال بأن يؤدي نشاط أي منهما إلى تطوير السلاح النووي. وهناك أمثلة أخرى كثيرة لسنا في حل لذكرها الآن.. وسوف يزداد احتمال الفعل التخريبي من جانب الموساد تعقيداً بحقيقة أن على نفس الطائرة يسافر أكثر من مائة وستين مواطناً أميركياً.. وبهذا سوف يتضاعف الجرم.. وسوف تتضاعف عواقبه وسوف تنقلب عواقبه على إسرائيل نفسها.. وليست هذه أول مرة تعض فيها إسرائيل اليد التي أحسنت إليها.. فمن قبل ذلك كانت شبهات قتل كيندي تحلق من حولها وأوشكت أن تمسك بخناقها.. ومن قبل ذلك قام الجاسوس الإسرائيلي بولارد بتهريب أسرار عسكرية أميركية خطيرة إلى الصين.. فالموساد لها ماض أسود. وحينما يظهر الصندوق الأسود ويبوح بما فيه سوف تكون أميركا ذاتها في موقف لا تحسد عليه إذا كان في هذا الصندوق دليل إدانة وبرهان قطعي على أن الحادث عمل تخريبي وبفعل فاعل.. وربما تكتمت الخبر حتى لا تنفتح عليها أبواب الجحيم.. وربما آثرت أن تقول في النهاية.. إن الصندوق مفقود وأنه لا أمل في العثور عليه. ولكنها ستكون بين نارين.. نار التفريط في ثأر مواطنيها القتلى ونار الانقلاب على مهجة القلب الحبيبة إسرائيل. وهو موقف سوف تكون له عواقبه في المدى البعيد.. وبدون ظهور الصندوق الأسود لن يكون ممكاً بالقطع بشيء.. ومعنى ذلك أن ظهور الصندوق الأسود سيكون بداية المصيبة السودة لكل الأطراف. وحتى هذه اللحظة لا يمكن التنبؤ بالحقيقة ولا يمكن الجزم بشيء.. وإذا سألتني.. لقلت.. أن التخريب وارد ومحتمل.. ولكن لا دليل عندي.. والعلم عند علام الغيوب. ولكن الباب موارب والحقيقة على مرمى حجر. هل تظهر الحقيقة..؟؟!! وهل تجد أميركا الجرأة على مكاشفتنا بها أم أنها سوف تكفي على الخبر ماجور حتى لو أخفت أميركا كل شيء.. فلن تعود المياه إلى مجاريها.. وسوف تتزلزل الأرض تحت أقدام إسرائيل وسوف تتغير أشياء كثيرة.. وربما يتحسن مناخ المحادثات بيننا وبين أميركا (بسبب إحساسها بالذنب). وربما وجدت أميركا أن الشرف العربي أفضل من الذكاء الإسرائيلي وأن الأمانة أفضل من المدى البعيد من النذالة حتى لو كان هذا النذل حليفاً عبقرياً.. وأن اقتسام اللقمة الصغيرة مع الأمناء أفضل من اقتسام المنافع الكبيرة مع الأنذال. هل يمكن أن تتطور السياسة فيصبح لها أخلاق.. أم أني أحلم بمستحيل لو حدث لأصبح السياسيون أنبياء وهو المحال بعينه. إنما هي تمنيات بل هي أحلام.. أقرب إلى الهذيان.. وكلها أفكار طائرة ليس لها أقدام تقف بها على الأرض.. ما دامت الطائرة قد غابت في قلب المحيط ولم يعد لها ولا لركابها أثر..ولم يتبق منها إلا أفكارنا ووساوسنا وأحزاننا التي لن تهدأ ولن تبرد حتى نعرف كيف حدث ما حدث.. وأين نجد أحبابنا الذين ابتلعهم البحر المحيط.. وأين قر قرارهم.. وأين كانت رقدتهم.. أفي بطون الحيتان أو في أحشاء التماسيح وأفواه السلاحف.. وهل يروننا الآن بعيون أخرى غير عيونهم.. عيون في اتساع البحر وفي صفاء زرقة المياه اللازوردية. ما أبعدنا عنهم رغم القرب ورغم الشاطىء المنظور والشاطىء الآخر اللامنظور في بحر الغيب.. وفي عمق اللانهاية. إلهي.. أيها العظيم المطلع على كل شيء أسبل عليهم ستر مغفرتك ورحمتك واشملهم بفسيح جناتك.. يا كريم. للأسف لم نعد نملك الآن إلا الدعوات وقراءة الفاتحة وانتظار التقرير الأميركي عن الصندوق الأسود. وهل ستجده أو لن تجده. وهل ستقول كل الحقيقة أو بعض الحقيقة. وهل ستمكننا من هذا الصندوق أم تحتفظ به لنفسها. إننا أصحاب حق ولنا قتلانا من خيرة أبنائنا.. وهي صاحبة حق فلها ضعف هذا العدد من القتلى الأميركيين من مواطنيها ولإسرائيل عندها حق الصداقة والعشم والتغطية والستر ومنصة القضاء المؤلفة من العالم كله صاحبة حق في أن تعرف الحقيقة والله من فوق سماواته شاهد على الكل. فهل يجوز الكذب بعد كل هذا. يجوز.. فنحن عالم مدلس كذاب.. و حق الضعفاء هو أول ما يؤكل في هذا العالم. وأين حقوق قتلى الشيشان وقتلى البوسنةوقتلى كوسوفو وقتلى الفلسطينيين وقتلى أسرانا في سيناء.. إلخ.. إلخ. ومن يحاكم الأقوياء غير الرب القادر عليهم. أملي ضعيف في أن نصل إلى حقيقة تريح أرواح الموتى في بطون الحيتان.. ولا حل سوى انتظار نفخة الصور يوم الحساب. وأسأل نفسي دائماً إلى أين يسير عالمنا الذي تمزقه الحرب والخلافات والأطماع وتخيم عليه الكراهية. إلى أين يسير عالمنا العربي ونظمنا العربية وحكامنا العرب أصحاب الأغلبيات الأسطورية..؟؟ وهل ستضمن هذه الأغلبيات الأسطورية مستقبلنا في عالم رقمي أصبح يعتمد على مدلولات الأرقام والإحصاء والكمبيوتر والميكروجرام والفمتو ثانية والواحد على بليون بليون من الملليمتر. إن الله الذي يحكم العالم بالحق لم يحصل على عشرة في المائة في استفتاء قريش.. ونصيبه الآن في شعوب أوروبا وآسيا وأفريقيا أقل.. هو الحاكم الأوحد بلا نظير وبلا مثيل.. وهو الذي ليس كمثله شيء.. وهو الموجود حقاً وصدقاً وأبداً.. وكلنا إلى زوال. وقد تركنا الله أحراراً نؤمن به أو نرفضه.. نوحده أو نجمع عليه ما نشاء من آلهة وأصنام.. وتعهد بأن يحفظ لنا حقنا في الاختيار مدة بقائنا في هذه الدنيا.. وتعهد بأن يوفر الطعام للكافر كما يوفره للمؤمن وأن يسقي الكافر الماء كما يسقي المؤمن وإذا اختار الكافر أن يشرب الخمر بدلاً من الماء تركه لاختياره وإذا اختار أن يصوم احتجاجاً فهو حر حتى لو كان احتجاجه في غير حق وإذا اختار أن يشرب السم تركه يتجرعه. بهذه الصورة للديموقراطية الكاملة والحريات المكفولة للكل أراد الله أن يكون نظام العالم الذي خلقه مع شرط واحد أن كل واحد بعد ذلك محاسب على اختياره مسؤول عن فعله. وان ليس للإنسان إلا ما سعى (39- النجم) كل امرىء بما كسب رهين (21- الطور) وكل إنسان ألزمناه طائره في عنقه (13- الإسراء). وأوفوا بعهد الله إذا عاهدتم (91- النحل) إن العهد كان مسؤولا (34- الإسراء). لقد أخذ الله علينا عهداً بأن يفعل كل منا ما يشاء بشرط أن يكون مسؤولاً عن اختياره محاسب على فعله. وهذا منتهى العدل وكانت نتيجة هذا الكرم أن افتتن أكثر الناس بالدنيا واختاروا العصيان وشككوا في الآخرة وكفر بها أغلبهم وقالوا عصفور في اليد أفضل من ألف على الشجرة وانكفأوا يتقاتلون على نعيم الدنيا ولذاتها الحاضرة. كانت الأكثرية من هواة الأكلات السريعة تتزاحم على أطعمة فرنكشتين ولا تفكر في المضاعفات التي سوف تحل بالمعدة والقولون والكبد والشرايين حتى تفاجئهم الذبحة وتخرجهم من الدنيا في لحظة. وظل الإيمان نصيب القلة رغم كثرة المساجد وكثرة اللحى وكثرة الكلام في الدين وكثرة المنشدين وأصحاب العمائم وحملة المباخر والمجامر.. لأن الإيمان الحقيقي يسكن القلوب.. وأهل القلوب قليلون.. يقول عنهم ربنا.. وقليل ما هم ... المأساة إذن حقيقية يا سادة.. وهي مأساة جهل وغفلة وعمى قلب وتعجل الربح وتعجل المنفعة.. واهتبال الثراء من أي سبيل ولو بالقتل.. والنتيجة.. ظلم النفس.. وظلم الآخر.. واقتتال الكل وضياع كل شيء. والكل مستحق لما ينزل به من خسران لدنياه وآخرته. ولكن الله يترفق بنا كثيراً ويلطف بنا كثيراً ويفتح لنا أبواب توبته لآخر لحظة قبل الحشرجة.. فهو أرحم الراحمين. تلك دنيانا.. وهي أشبه ما تكون بطائرة على وشك السقوط في كل آن.. وقد ذكرتنا الطائرة المشؤومة بطائر الشؤم الذي في رقابنا.. والشؤم يجر بعضه بعضاً.. وما زلنا في انتظار الصندوق الأسود.. ونسأل الله السلامة..

----------


## ابن مصر

د. مصطفي محمود كاتب ومفكر مصري

 قبيلة الشواذ

 في مبدأ التاريخ البشري ومنذ آلاف السنين أيام سيدنا لوط ظهرت قبيلة شاذة من البشر انحرفت بشهواتها الى حب الذكور دون الاناث وآثر كل جنس الجنس الذي يماثله.. الذكر يطلب الذكر والأنثى تطلب الأنثى وكان هذا اول تمرد على الطبيعة وعلى خالق الطبيعة، فقد جعلوا من الشهوة هدفا يطلبونه لذاته وليس للاخصاب أو الانجاب.. وانما لمجرد إفراغ الشهوة وقضاء الوطر ومتعة اللحظة. وكان معنى هذا تعطيل سنة الانجاب والتكاثر التي أرادها الله ليخرج من نسل آدم وحواء ملايين وبلايين الخلق ليعمروا الأرض وهم بهذا العصيان ردوا الصنعة على الصانع واختاروا هوى نفوسهم. وكان الرد الالهي هو ابادتهم.. لم يمهلهم الله ليوم الحساب شأن العصاة العاديين.. لأن هذا التمرد لو أنه ساد وانتشر فسوف يمنع المقدور من أمر الله فكان لا بد من استئصالهم.. وكان ما حدث من رجمهم وابادتهم بما يشبه القنبلة الذرية هو ختام القصة.. واختفت هذه القبيلة من على وجه الأرض. ودار التاريخ دورته لتستمر سنة الله في التزاوج والانجاب وليصل عدد البشر الى ستة آلاف مليون منذ أيام.. وفي الأواخر من هذا القرن عادت سنة الشذوذ الى الظهور. وهذه المرة تركهم الله لحالهم لأن سنة الله قد تمت واقتربت دورة البشرية من ختامها واشرف الكون على شيخوخته وليس في مراد الخالق الإتيان بملايين جدد. ورأينا المجتمعات العلمانية تفتح ابوابها لهؤلاء الشواذ.. فأميركا سمحت لهم بدخول الجيش وفرنسا وضعت قوانين جديدة تسمح بزواج الرجل بالرجل وزواج المرأة بالمرأة.. وظهرت كنائس في اوروبا توفق بين هذه الرؤوس في الحلال وتنظم الميراث والتعامل والزواج والطلاق. وسيكون انتشار هذه القبيلة معناه توقف الانجاب واصابة الأمم بالعقم، ثم الفناء والانقراض.. وسوف يكون معناه ان يرث المستضعفون من المهاجرين السود والشعوب الصفراء ارض أميركا وأوروبا التي يعملون فيها كشغالة وأجراء. انهم لا يدرون في أميركا وأوروبا ان العقاب هذه المرة سيكون ابادة من نوع آخر... ابادة اختيارية بانتحار الجنس الأميركي والجنس الاوروبي كله وذلك بالعزوف عن وضع الشهوة في موضعها واهدارها في عمليات جنسية غير مثمرة. وسيكون انتشار هذا الدواء هو علامة النهاية... لهم.. ثم للدنيا كلها وللكون الذي اشرف على شيخوخته.. هل يدرك هؤلاء الشواذ انهم ينتحرون... وينحرون ذرياتهم معهم لا أظن.. فقد قال الله لنبيه الخاتم محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام بصددهم لعمرك.. انهم لفي سكرتهم يعمهون .. هكذا جاء في القرآن ومازالوا تنطبق عليهم الآية.. فهم في سكرتهم يعمهون. ويظنون في سكرتهم أنهم هم الذين يعيشون الحياة بطولها وعرضها واننا نحن المحرومون المغفلون. وهكذا يظن اللص الذي يهرب بغنيمته والقاتل الذي يهرب بجريمته وشاهد الزور الذي يفلت بفعلته وسارق اللذة الذي يفوز بلذته والخائن الذي يكسب بخيانته.. يظن كل هؤلاء انهم الاذكياء الفائزون الرابحون الذين اهتبلوا الفرصة وفازوا بطيبات هذه الدنيا وتركوا لنا الآخرة بجناتها ونعيمها.. وما يرون في هذا النعيم الا أساطير واحلام يقظة وخيالا وامانيا لا وجود لها... فما بعد الموت الا التراب وكل وعود الأديان اساطير وأوهام. ولم يمت احد منهم ليرجع ويقول لنا القول القاطع... والموت ختم مطلسم والطريق اليه احادي الاتجاه والذاهب فيه لا يعود.. وسيظل السؤال مفتوحا وعلامة الاستفهام قائمة... والموقف كفر أو ايمان؟!! ولا احتمال ثالث... لكن ألا يثير التأمل والتدبر في مصير هؤلاء الشواذ ان الله حكم عليهم بالابادة في القديم.. وحكموا هم على انفسهم بالابادة في اجيالهم اللاحقة.. فنسلهم منقطع وعقبهم مقطوع!! والذي يفكر في الاستنساخ منهم فانه بحاجة الى بويضة ليحقق الاستنساخ ولا بويضة الا بأنثى. فالحكم بالابادة صدر وليس من الله بد.. فهم بائدون بالعقم لا محالة وفي ذلك برهان الهي ودليل رباني على فساد قضيتهم. لكن لا احد منهم يفكر وانما الواحد منهم يشتهي فقط.. انه شهوة مقطوعة الرأس وعقل سقط منه المنطق. ما سر كل هذه الحفاوة بالشواذ في الغرب؟!! هذه حكاية اخرى.. فلهم في الغرب جمعيات ونواد ونقابات وتنظيمات.. واعلام وصحف وافلام وحكاية كبيرة ومن وراء الفساد.. افساد منظم وفنون مكرسة لهذا الافساد.. وللشيطان دولة وراء الدولة. ولقد قامت دولة الشيطان منذ آدم.. حينما قال لربه في تبجح.. انا خير منه خلقتني من نار وخلقته من طين .. حينما تكبر ابن النار على ابن الطين واراد ان تكون له اليد العليا قامت دولة النار من ساعتها.. ورايتها.. الكبر وشعارها الأنا . وقد دخلت اسرائيل تحت هذا اللواء حينما اعتقد شعبها انه المختار من الله المفضل على العالمين.. وتحت لواء الكبر التقى كل الاشقياء من البشر.. واهل الشقاء ملة واحدة هي ملة الاعتراض.. والاختلاف. وما كان الكل إلا امة واحدة فاختلفوا ولا يزالون مختلفين إلا من رحم ربك.. وقد تركنا الله نختلف.. فقد خلقنا مختارين وارادنا مختارين.. نأتيه باختيارنا او نعرض عنه باختيارنا.. وعلى هذا يقوم مبدأ الحساب.. فلا حساب إلا لمختار وخلق الله الملائكة التي تلهم بالخير كما خلق الشياطين التي تلهم بالشر فنحن لا نتلقى الايحاء من جهة واحدة وانما من جهتين في وقت واحد. وتستجيب نفوسنا حسب هواها للخاطر الملائكي الآتي من اليمين او للوسواس الشيطاني الآتي من الشمال بما يلائم اختيارنا الباطن وبما يشاكل حقيقتنا. ثم يأتي الفعل كالبصمة ليؤكد هذه الحقيقة ويسجلها في كتاب الاعمال. ويقول القرآن ان هناك نسخا من هذا الكتاب انا كنا نستنسخ ما كنتم تعملون (29 - الجاثية) فقد اراد الله ان يسجل علينا كل شيء.. وكلها امور تدل على ان هناك وقفة حساب وان هناك حكومة الهية سوف تفصل في مصائرنا وان الحياة لم تخلق سدى. وصوت الضمير الفطري في داخلنا يحذرنا طول الوقت من هذا المصير وهو شاهد لا يكذب.. انها ليست تمثيلية ولكنها مشاعر حية معاشة يشعر بها كل منا في باطنه. والكواكب التي تجري في افلاكها منذ الازل والنجوم التي تسبح في مداراتها منذ بلايين السنين والشموس التي تشرق وتغرب بحساب دقيق وعالم النبات وعالم الحيوان وعالم البحار تشهد كلها بادارة مذهلة وخالق عليم حكيم لا تفوته فائتة فكيف يهرب مجرم من حسابه.. واين يهرب والكون كله ملك لله بلا شريك وعين الله ساهرة لا تنام ويد الله تطول كل مخلوق.. وهو الخالق بكلمة والمميت بكلمة والرازق بكلمة وهو الذي يسير الزلازل ويفجر البراكين ويرسل الصواعق وهو الأول والآخر والظاهر والباطن وهو بكل شيء محيط.. فأين منه المهرب.. وأين منه الفرار.. وأين يكون ذلك الفرار والعالم كله عالمه والملك كله ملكه وعينه ساهرة لا تنام. ان الايمان موروث فطري بسيط والكفر يحتاج الى افتعال وعناد بحجم الجبال وتعام عن حقائق كالنور وضوحا. وكان الانسان اكثر شيء جدلا وقد غرق اصحابنا في الجدل وتعاموا عن امور كالصبح في اشراقها وخلقوا لأنفسهم فلسفات وافتعلوا المبررات.. والكافر معاند ومكذب ومتمرد وخارج عن الصف بطبيعته. والشذوذ كله ملة واحدة. وصراع قابيل وهابيل مستمر من الأزل وهو الآن حروب مشتعلة وترسانات نووية واسلحة كيميائية وميكروبية.. ورهاب ورعب دائم نطالعه كل يوم اول ما نفتح اعيننا على الصحيفة اليومية وأول ما نفتح اذاننا على الاخبار. ومراد الله بهذا ان يكون كل يوم من ايامنا امتحانا وكل لحظة ابتلاء. وقد اجمع العالم شرقه وغربه على اتهام الاسلام بأنه السبب في كل هذه القلاقل والموجات الارهابية واتخذوا لأنفسهم دمية من القطن يضربونها ويسددون لها السهام.. هي المسلم الغلبان في كل مكان. وقال نيكسون: انتهت الشيوعية ولم يعد لنا عدو سوى الاسلام. وفي اللحظة التي اكتب فيها هذه السطور تكتسح الدبابات الروسية اراضي الشيشان وتمطر غروزني بالصواريخ.. ويستنجد الشيشان بالدول الاسلامية ولا مجيب.. فالمسلم الغلبان كثير الصياح كثير الكلام كثير الاعتراض قليل الافعال والعرب لا يجتمعون على رأي. ولا اجد سوى دعاء موسى لربه حينما حاصره الفراعين والزبانية قساة القلوب ربنا انك آتيت فرعون وملأه زينة واموالا في الحياة الدنيا ربنا ليضلوا عن سبيلك ربنا اطمس على اموالهم واشدد على قلوبهم فلا يؤمنون حتى يروا العذاب الأليم (88 - يونس). وبين ألف مليون مسلم سوف يوجد ولا شك مسلم واحد مقبول الدعاء، والأمل في الله كبير ويزداد الاقبال على الاسلام في الغرب وتتضاعف اعداد الداخلين في الاسلام كل يوم رغم انكسار شوكة المسلمين وتفرقهم وهوانهم.. وهو امر غير مفهوم.. ولله في ذلك حكمة، فهو يقيم حجته على الكفار فله سبحانه الحجة البالغة. وانتشار الاسلام والاقبال عليه في هذه الظروف هو اللامعقول بعينه وهو الحجة البالغة بعينها وهو اللمسة الإلهية الحانية التي يمر بها على قلوب الضعفاء لتطمئن.. وكأنما يقول للمسلمين المخذولين.. انا معكم فلا تهنوا ولا تضعفوا وأنتم الأعلون.. تعاليت يا ربنا لا إله إلا أنت.

----------


## ابن مصر

د. مصطفي محمود كاتب ومفكر مصري

 الإنسان الكامل

 الدكتور يوسف زيدان سواح في عالم المخطوطات له جولات وصولات. وقد كانت لي وقفة مع احدى مخطوطاته لابن عربي في مسرحيتي عظماء الدنيا وعظماء الآخرة التي اخرجتها دار الأوبرا في اداء موسيقى مبهر للموسيقار المبدع توفيق الباشا.. والباحث في التراث لا غنى له عن يوسف زيدان فكل جواهر التراث تجدها تحت يده في مخطوطات لا حصر لها يجلوها بتحقيقاته القيمة ويضيفها الى كنوز المكتبة العربية في تواضع جم. ولنا اليوم وقفة ثانية مع كتابه الفكر الصوفي وما يقوله كبار الصوفية عن الانسان الكامل وعن الكون والوجود وعن خالق الوجود تقدست اسماؤه. ما حكاية هذه الدنيا.. وما حكاية هذه السموات اللانهائية والشموس بلا عدد والمجرات والنجوم والكواكب والشهب والنيازك والرجوم التي ترجمنا بها الاجسام الفضائية الدوارة بين ساعة واخرى. وما هذه الدنيا بزخارفها وكنوزها وامراضها وميكروباتها وفيروساتها وحروبها وثوراتها. وما هذه الكثرة من المشاهد والصور التي تنهال على حواسنا تمحو كل صورة منها الأخرى. ماذا يقول اهل الله والعارفون المنقطعون في الخلوات عن هذا السيرك وعن هذا العرض المستمر ليل نهار. انهم يقولون اننا في خيال.. واننا سكارى.. وان هذه الكثرة التي نراها كثرة موهومة وخيالات.. وانه لا وجود الا لواحد على وجه الحقيقة.. هو الله الذي لا اله الا هو، هو الاول والآخر والظاهر والباطن. فأينما تولوا فثم وجه الله. وليس ثمة الا مراتب هذا الواحد.. ذاته وأسماؤه وصفاته وتجلياته واحكامه ومقدراته.. وهي التي تؤدي بنا الى هذه الكثرة الظاهرة فجميع المظاهر صدرت عن اسمه الظاهر واحكام اسمه الظاهر وتمثلات اسمه الظاهر وكل ما نرى امامنا هو ما يقضي به ربنا وما يجري بأمره من احداث ومقادير. كل هذه الكثرة هي مراتب هذا الإله الواحد وتجلياته اولها مرتبة الذات الالهية وهي غيب الغيب وآخرها وهي المرتبة الاربعون هي الانسان الكامل والخليفة القائم والخاتم الذي ختم به ربنا سلسلة الخلائق، والانسان الكامل هو موضوعنا اليوم.. والانسان الكامل مخطوطة للصوفي عبدالكريم الجيلي بعنوان الانسان الكامل في معرفة الأواخر والاوائل يقول صاحبنا العارف الملهم ان العالم خيال او هو صور ولقطات لوجه واحد تنوعت اساريره بالتجليات في المظاهر لأسماء وصفات ذات واحدة هي الله جل جلاله.. ومراد الله كان ظهور اسمائه وصفاته وتجلي ذاته وافعاله في الكون المخلوق كله.. ومن ثم الا خلق وحق.. ضدان قد جمعا برحمته. هذا يعبر عن ذاك.. ولا يجتمع الضدان على وجه التكامل في ذات الا في الذات الالهية فهو الجبار الرحيم وهو المنتقم والعفو ولا يعرف الله الا الله. وكل مخلوق ميسر لما خلق له. وانما يتفاوت الناس بحسب ملكاتهم العارفة وكل الذين عبدوا الله على وجه التقى فقالوا هو هذا الصنم او هذا الجبار او هذا الطاغية او هذا الولي. اشركوا وكل من عبده على وجه الاطلاق آمن.. وكل مخلوق ميسر لما خلق له.. هذا عن احوالنا فماذا عن الانسان الكامل الخاتم والخليفة القائم الامثل الذي اقامه رب العالمين ليدبر امر هذه الدنيا ويكون حاكمها المستخلف عليها، انه آدم في المبتدأ الأول.. وهو محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام في الختام فهكذا قال الله عن آدم في البداية اني جاعل في الارض خليفة وهكذا قال عن النبي محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام لأنه خاتم النبيين. وهكذا شهدت احداث السيرة النبوية المحمدية وهكذا اكد التاريخ مسيرة هذا النبي الملهم ففي اجل قصير من 63 عاما قاد هذا الرسول امة الاسلام لتهزم الروم والفرس ولترفع لواء حضارة هيمنت على الشرق والغرب وجمعت شمل الف مليون مسلم على كلمة التوحيد وعلى كتاب واحد هو القرآن ودستور واحد هو الخلق الكريم وشريعة واحدة هي شريعة الله. ولا يقدر على هذا القدر من الانجاز الا انسان كامل موفق ومؤيد من ربه انه هو الانسان الكامل بلا جدال وهكذا تقول اعماله، والله يحتج به على الكفار في القرآن قائلا (والذين يحاجون في الله من بعد ما استجيب له) والاستجابة هنا هي استجابة لله ولرسوله بدخول الملايين في الاسلام وهزيمة دولة الفرس والروم وتحول العالم شرقا وغربا الى التوحيد حجتهم داحضة عند ربهم وعليهم غضب ولهم عذاب شديد . ويفهم من الآية ان هذا النصر المؤزر كان بتدبير من رب العالمين وانه جل جلاله هو الذي امد الرسول بالاسباب التي قادته الى النصر.. وان الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام كان الانسان الكامل المستخلف والمؤهل من الله لأداء هذا الدور وبلوغ هذه المكانة الشرفية العليا.. وان الله جعل من هذا النصر حجة ملزمة وداحضة لكل مزاعم الكفار. وتسخير الكون للانسان بالأمر الالهي حقيقة تتكرر في كل آيات القرآن (سخر لكم الفلك لتجري في البحر بأمره) (32- ابراهيم)، (وسخر لكم الأنهار) (32-ابراهيم)، (وسخر لكم الشمس والقمر دائبين وسخر لكم الليل والنهار) (33-ابراهيم)، (وهوالذي سخر البحر لتأكلوا منه لحما طريا) (14-النحل)، (الله الذي سخر لكم البحر لتجري الفلك فيه بأمره) (12 -الجاثية)، (وسخرنا مع داود الجبال يسبحن والطير) (79- الانبياء)، (إنا سخرنا الجبال معه يسبحن بالعشي والاشراق) (18-ص)، ويقول عن سليمان (فسخرنا له الريح تجري بأمره رخاء حيث اصاب) (36-ص)، (ألم يروا الى الطير مسخرات في جو السماء) (79-النحل)، (والسحاب المسخر بين السماء والارض) (164- البقرة)، ويقول عن سليمان (ومن الجن من يعمل بين يديه بإذن ربه) (12-سبأ)، (وحشر لسليمان جنوده من الجن والانس والطير فهم يوزعون ) (17 -النمل) وكان حمل عرش بلقيس من اليمن والطيران به الى مجلس سليمان بتسخير إلهي من الجن (قال عفريت من الجن أنا آتيك به قبل ان تقوم من مقامك) (39-النمل).، (واذ صرفنا اليك نفرا من الجن يستمعون القرآن) (29-الاحقاف)، (وسخر لكم ما في السماوات وما في الأرض جميعا منه) (13-الجاثية) والكلام هنا عن تسخير شامل لكل ما في السموات والارض للانسان. وهذه الآيات المتكررة التي تؤكد تسخير كل شيء للانسان هي اشارة بليغة من الله تدل على منزلة هذا الانسان ومكانته عند ربه.. فليس عجيبا اذن ان يقول عبدالكريم الجيلي ان الانسان الكامل هو مرآة الذات الالهية وانه رئيس الكون المستخلف من الله لإدارة شؤونه وان الله زوده بالصلاحيات الكاملة لهذه الادارة والانبياء كلهم كانوا نماذج لهذا الانسان الكامل كل في عصره.. وكذلك الأكابر من الصالحين.. وما يقوله ربنا عن العبد الصالح في سورة الكهف.. (فوجدا عبدا من عبادنا آتيناه رحمة من عندنا وعلمناه من لدنا علما) هذا العبد الصالح الذي تفوق على نبي الله موسي هو مثال آخر للانسان الكامل.. وذو القرنين الجوال العجيب الذي راح يذرع الكرة الارضية طولا وعرضاوشمالا وجنوبا. (ويسألونك عن ذي القرنين قل سأتلو عليكم منه ذكرا.. إنا مكنا له في الارض وآتيناه من كل شيء سببا فاتبع سببا) هو نموذج آخر من هذه الرتبة التي اختصها الله بالمقامات والكرامات.. فهذا رجل يسافر من اقصى الشرق الى اقصى الغرب ومن اقصى الشمال الى اقصى الجنوب قبل عصر الطائرات والصواريخ في لا زمان وبين السدود قبل عصر الهندسة ويسد الباب على مخرج يأجوج ومأجوج الى ان تقوم الساعة.. مثال آخر للتمكين الالهي.. وايتاء الاسباب. والعباقرة والعلماء الذين فتحوا الباب لعلوم غيرت وجه الدنيا.. هم نماذج اخرى مع الفارق في الرتبة.. وهذا التفاوت في الرتب يسمح بوجود رتبة عليا لا يبلغها الا الكاملون بفضل من ربهم.. والله ذو الفضل العظيم يؤتي الملك من يشاء وينزع الملك ممن يشاء واعلى تلك الرتب واقربها الى الله هي رتبة الانسان الكامل. والانسان الكامل اكثر من مجرد نظرية صوفية.. فهي عند القوم حقيقة لا شك فيها.. ولكن الغلو والشطح كان آفة الفكر الصوفي فالله خلق محمداً عليه الصلاة والسلام ومن نور وجهه خلق الأكوان والكائنات هكذا يقولون في كتبهم وهي شطحة فيها غلو.. فهل خلق الله الديناصورات من وجه محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام.. ولم اهلكها؟؟ وما العلاقة بين هذه الوحوش الشائهة القبيحة وبين النور المحمدي.. لا ارى علاقة.. والقول بأن الخلائق والأكوان خلقت من النور المحمدي غلو ليس له سند قرآني.. والقول بأن الانسان الكامل هو مرآة الذات الاهلية هو مدخل شائك يؤدي بنا الى تأليه الانبياء ويفتح الباب لدعاوى الحلول والاتحاد.. رغم ان الكاملين من الصوفيين اغلقوا هذا الباب ورفضوا هذا التأويل.. ورغم ذلك قال الحلاج في شطحاته.. ما في الجبة الا الله. وقال البسطامي.. سبحاني ما اعظم شأني.. وغرق الكل في هذا البحر الا من عصم ربك. والفكر الصوفي تيه وبحر زاخر خضم يضل فيه الملاح اذا انكسرت دفه الشريعة في يده.. والعقل يخطىء ويضل ويزيغ وتختلط عليه الرؤى بالوساوس.. ولا امان الا بالتزام القرآن والشرع والوقوف عند كلام الله المنزل والمحفوظ الالهي نؤمن به ولا نزيد.. ومن باب اولى الا نقول على الغيب الذي لا نعلمه ونشطح وراء خيالاتنا ولا ينتهي للصوفيين كلام فهم اصحاب امتع الكلام وألذ الكلام واعجب الكلام. ينشر بترتيب مع وكالة الأهرام للصحافة

----------


## ابن مصر

د. مصطفي محمود كاتب ومفكر مصري

 حكاية رجل مستقيم


 هل اصبحت حكاية رجل مستقيم من الطرائف النادرة في هذا العصر بحيث تحتل الصفحات الاولى في الجرائد وتوضع على رؤوس الاعمدة وتلفت اليها الانظار ويتحاكي بها الناس على انها من العجائب والغرائب.. فهذا الرجل يجد حافظة نقود بها بضعة ألوف من الدولارات عثر عليها في الطريق العام ويعيدها الى صاحبها ويرفض ان يأخذ مكافأة ولا ينتظر ثناء من احد ولا يريد احدا ان يكتب عنه.. ويمضى الى حال سبيله يلملم اطراف جلبابه القديم ويختفي عن الانظار.. من اى عالم جاء هذا الرجل ومن اي كوكب هبط.. ومن اي زمن من الازمان البائدة نزل علينا.. وهل يعود الى بلده في مركبة فضائية؟؟ إنه جنس من الاجناس البشرية البائدة بلاشك نقرأ عنه في الكتب القديمة وفي قصص الاطفال.. ونعلم يقينا انه انقرض مثل الديناصورات التي انقرضت وانه لم يتبق منه الا هذه الحفرية النادرة. ورغم ان صوت الدين الان عال جدا في الميكروفونات وفي خطب المساجد .. والمسابح نراها تجلجل في كل يد .. ورغم ان اكثر اللحي طالت وارتفع رصيد المواطن العادي من العمرات ومن زيارة الرسول ومن الطواف حول الكعبة ومن ترديد الادعية الا ان الدين نفسه غير موجود.. الدين بمعنى الامانة والاستقامة والصلاح والعمل النافع وطهارة اليد ونقاء الضمير والزهد في الدنيا وتقوى الله والعمل للاخرة.. والجماعات الدينية تشغل نفسها بمسائل اخرى مثل إلقاء قنابل المسامير وقتل السياح في مذبحة الاقصر لانهم كفرة(رغم ان هذه الجماعات الدينية تعيش في انجلترا وفي اميركا تحت وصاية وحماية المخابرات الاجنبية وينفق عليها الـ CIA وهي تنفذ لهذه المخابرات خططها الاستعمارية بمنتهى الدقة والامانة) .. ما علاقة كل هذا بالاسلام.. وما الخدمة التي يقدمونها .. تلك فزورة اخرى في هذا العصر العجيب الملىء بالفوازيز والمتناقضات ومن هو الإله المعبود في هذا الزمان؟! انه ليس الله قطعا إنه الدولار.. ربما إنه الدنيا.. رغم كل هذه اللحى الطويلة واسفار الحج والعمرة والمساجد المزخرفة التي تطاول السماء وهو شيطان النفس الذي يزين للنفس كل ماتهوى في جميع الاحوال وما اكثر الذين يتصورون انهم يعبدون الله وهم ابعد ما يكونون عنه وقد اقنع كل منهم نفسه واقنعه شيطانه بأنه يعمل لله وللرسول ولليوم الاخر وانه المسلم الحق وليس له من الاسلام الا الاسم.. وقد فعل من قبلهم القرامطة نفس الشيء فهدموا الكعبة وقتلوا الحجيج وسرقوا الحجر الاسود وظنوا انهم يخدمون الدين ..والجماعات الدينية الجديدة يسمونها اليوم بجماعات الافغان لانها بدأت في افغانستان. وهذه الجماعات الافغانية هي التي هزمت الروس في حرب بطولية بالاموال والاسلحة الاميركية ثم هزمت نفسها بالانقسام والتشرذم ضم مضت تحارب بعضها بعضا في حرب استنزاف لايبدو لها اخر. وهي تنفق على نفسها اليوم من مزارع المخدرات ومن عوائد الافيون والكوكايين والهروين. قصة طويلة لاعلاقة لها بالله ورسوله وهذا هو العصر العجيب الذي يضع اللافتات الدينية المبهرة .. على بضائع لا علاقة لها بالدين.. ويصوغ المفاهيم السياسية لافعال لا علاقة لها بالسياسة وهناك دائما ضجيج وعجيج ومنشورات واذاعات وفكر مختلط وناس يقتل بعضهم بعضا بدعوى الكفر والقاتل اشد كفرا من قتيله. والموضوع .. لاشيء.. سوى النفس وادغالها.. والدنيا وغاباتها .. وعواء الذئاب في البيت الابيض.. ومكائد الكبار في مجلس اللوردات .. وفي بيوت الاستعمار ومراكزه العتيدة.. وصراع المصلحة واللقمة في كل بيت على هذه الارض وحكاية العثور على رجل مستقيم في هذه الدهاليز والكهوف والمخابيء اصبحت شيئا عزيزا مثل العثور على فص من الالماس في كومة من النفايات او في وكر افاع او في بقايا حريق. وهو امل عزيز في هذا العصر الذي انتهت فيه النبوات ولم تبق فيه الا السير والاقاويل والاشاعات والذكريات والاوهام التي تنمو في عقول البعض فيظنون بأنهم من اهل الخصوصية في التدين وانهم رجال اخر الزمان ولكن الخير موجود رغم هذه الاعشاب الطفيلية التي نمت في حديقة الاسلام والحق موجود رغم غلبة الباطل. ولا اشك في وجوده رغم ندرته ومن حين لاخر نعثر على حفريات نادرة تدل عليه مثل صاحبنا الرجل المستقيم ولو اختفي الخير من هذه الارض لما طلعت عليها شمس وانا مازلت ابحث عن الرجل المستقيم في شوق الواثق المطمئن ومن يصادف منكم هذا الرجل فيلخبرني بعنوانه فإني اريد ان اتعلم منه واتأدب على يديه واترسم خطاه واهتدى بهديه ولا تحدثوني عن مهدى منتظر.. فقد قابلت اثني عشر من هؤلاء المهديين وكلهم اولى بهم عنبر الامراض العقلية في الخانكة. والمهدى الحقيقي لا يعلم انه مهدى.. فالرجل الصالح لايعلم انه صالح بل هو يتهم نفسه على الدوام ويرى ان ايمانه دون المستوى الواجب وانه مقصر ويقولون ان هذا المهدى لن يطلب البيعة بل سوف تأتيه البيعة رغما عنه فيعتذر عنها. وقد يكون هذا المهدى هو بعض احلام هذه الامة وبعض امانيها التي تراها في احلام يقظة. والعطشان يحلم بالماء الزلال.. ولايرتوى رغم كثرة الماء من حوله وهذه الامة عطشى حتى اعماق نخاعها. وهي تقرأ القرآن وتزداد ادراكا لنقصها وتزداد عطشا الى مكانتها المفتقدة. متى يأتي رجال اخر الزمان؟!! هكذا يتساءل مشايخنا.. الله وحده هو القادر على ذلك وهو وحده صانع الرجال ، وهو وحده صانع الزمان وصانع كل الازمنه ومالك الابد والديمومة. وقد جاءنا بالانبياء والأصفياء والاولياء والصديقين والشهداء الذين زين بهم صحيفة التاريخ من قبل واخرجهم وحده من باطن الغيب وجعلهم مصابيح الهدى ونجوم السعد والله خلاق لايكف عن الخلق والله منان يمن علينا ولانملك ان نمن عليه بشيء ابحثوا معى عن ضالة الوقت وعن جوهرة العصر المكنونة عن ذلك الرجل الصادق المستقيم ابحثوا عنه في كل جنبات الدنيا .. وفي الانترنت .. وفي كتب الطالع وابلغوني ياسادة متي عثرتم له على اثر. ولاتقولوا لي انه مات .. وان الدنيا خلت من اهل الخير.. فهذا مستحيل فالطيبون هم ملح الارض ولكن لا احد منهم يعلن عن نفسه.. ونوادي الجولف وكلوب محمد على وجماعات الروتاري والليونز والصفوة من رجال المال والاعمال ونجوم الشهرة واهل الصدارة والمهارة لايدرون بهؤلاء الاخيار الابرار ولايعرفونهم ولا يكشفهم ربنا الا لخاصته فهم اهل الستر الذين اخفاهم ربنا غيرة عليهم واسدل عليهم ستره صيانة لهم من الابتذال. وهم الفقراء الاغنياء عن الكل بما هم فيه من خصوصية حال يخفون كراماتهم كما تخفي المرأة عورتها ويأنسون الى الظل ويرتاحون الى الخفاء .. لاتعلمهم الله يعلمهم ولايبدي منهم الا ما شاء ان يبديه وقتما يريد ان يبديه وهؤلاء هم الصالحون حقا. وانى لشديد الشوق الى رؤيتهم شديد الشوق الى التعرف بهم .. فهم مرافيء الامان في هذا العالم الذي يمتليء بالضجيج والشرور والزيف واللاجدوي ..هذا العالم الذي يمتليء بالزحام والتكالب على المغانم والمنافع .. ولامنافع ولا مغانم .. بل سراب وهباء وقبض الريح .. الايدي التي تدفن الموتي سوف تنادي غدا على من يواريها التراب والقاتل وقتيله سوف يتمددان جنبا الى جنب طال الزمن او قصر وما الزمن الا برهة وسانحة من سوانح الوهم ..وبين كان ويكون تخطيء جميع الحسابات وتخيب كل التوقعات وتحدث كل المفاجآت ولايعلم الغيب الا الله. والكل بين يدى هذا الغيب بلا حيلة.. يقول ربنا عن هؤلاء السكاري بخمر الدنيا كأنهم يوم يرون ما يوعدون لم يلبثوا الا ساعة من النهار وفي آية أخرى كأن لم يلبثوا الا ساعة من نهار يتعارفون بينهم . وهذا شأن الدنيا بطولها وعرضها ما كانت الا مجرد ساعة تعارف ..لقاء عابر بين الكل على رصيف قطار. وقد تقاتلوا على هذه الساعة واشعلوا الحروب وخاضوا المذابح والمجازر وكسبوا الساعة ولكن خسروا في مقابلها الابد كله. واومضت الساعة وانتهت وخلفت لهم الابد المديد عذابا بلا انتهاء هكذا سوف يرون صحوة البعث آبادا من الندم المرير تحيط بهم من كل جانب وكل هذا من اجل ساعة زمان ..كيف اعماهم الطمع عن رؤية الحقيقة كيف اعمتهم الغفلة وكيف اضلهم الامل وكيف اغوتهم المكاسب الزائلة وكيف ابرموا تلك الصفقة الخاسرة التي خسروا فيها انفسهم وخسروا كل شيء.. وما اسعد هؤلاء الذين ادركوا الامر قبل الفوات وافلتوا من قبضة الغواية هكذا يصبح اهل الاستقامة محل الحسد من الجميع ساعتها،وهكذا يغبط الكل هذا الرجل المستقيم ويتمنون مكانه.. وهكذا يعلو شأن الاستقامة وتصبح حلما عزيزا يتمناه الجميع ولكنه طمع في غير مطمع فالزمن قد مضى في اتجاه واحد وما مضى منه لن يعود وعمارة الدنيا التي انهدمت لاسبيل الى عودتها وما ضاع من فرص لاسبيل الى استردادها.. ترى هل نعتبر.. ترى هل نعقل ترى هل نفيق من غفلتنا ومن حسن الحظ اننا مازلنا في الدنيا لم نبرحها ومازالت هناك فرصة ..مازلنا على الشاطيء ولم تنته الساعة بعد .. مازال فيها بضع دقائق وبضع ثوان قبل اغلاق دفتر الكون. نعم.. مازالت بضع دقائق وبضع ثوان الله اعلم بطولها وفي الامكان ان نعمل شيئا. هل نغتنم هذه الدقائق ونغنم انفسنا ونصبح هذا الرجل المستقيم النادر المثال؟؟ ولو لمدى لحظات. هل نفلت من قيد العادة المعتادة ونصبح من اهل الاستثناء هل ..؟؟!! ينشر بالترتيب مع وكالة الاهرام للصحافة ينشر بترتيب مع وكالة الأهرام للصحافة

----------


## ابن مصر

د. مصطفي محمود كاتب ومفكر مصري

 أشد الناس عداوة 

 ذكرت صحيفة فريميا الروسية ان جهاز الاستخبارات الاسرائيلي الموساد سوف يعاون روسيا في قتالها مع ثوار الداغستان المسلمين في شمال القوقاز، وان اسرائيل تعهدت بتقديم مساعدات لوجستية ومعلوماتية وعسكرية للمقاتلين الروس في حربهم للمتمردين المسلمين. ونذكر جيدا ايام مذابح المسلمين في البوسنة ان المدد الصهيوني بالمال والخبرة العسكرية والعتاد لم يتخلف عن مساندة السفاح كارادتش والجزار ملادتش في عمليات القتل والاغتصاب وحفر المقابر الجماعية للألوف.. وفي المذابح الاخيرة في كوسوفو كانت الخبرة الاسرائيلية تعمل يدا بيد مع المجرمين الصرب امثال مومير تالتش في استئصال شأفة الوجود الاسلامي من آخر معقل له في اوروبا.. وحيثما كانت هناك حرب مع المسلمين، كنا نجد الصهيونية بأموالها وخيلها ورجالها في طليعة المساهمين.. وصدق الله العظيم لتجدن اشد الناس عداوة للذين آمنوا اليهود والذين اشركوا (المائدة 82). إن الله المطلع على قلوب خلقه.. وعلى السر واخفى. اي على اخفى ما يخفيه هؤلاء الناس في قلوبهم. يقول انهم يضمرون لنا ألد الخصام ويبطنون اشد العداوة. وهذا كلام الله الذي خلقهم وليس كلامنا.. وماذا كان عقاب الله على هذه العداوة؟! لقد كان العقاب من جنس العمل.. عاقبهم على العداوة بالعداوة وعلى البغضاء بالبغضاء.. فقال عز من قائل: وألقينا بينهم العداوة والبغضاء الى يوم القيامة، كلما اوقدوا نارا للحرب اطفأها الله ويسعون في الارض فسادا والله لا يحب المفسدين (المائدة 64). فتركهم فريسة سهلة للاضطهاد والتعذيب ايام النازية.. وتخلى عنهم وتركهم لنفوسهم الامارة والى ان تقوم القيامة لا يبقى لهم صديق وينقلب عليهم كل من يحالفهم فلا امان لهم ولا امان معهم.. وفي النهاية ينقلب عليهم الحليف الاميركي حينما يكتشف سوء طويتهم.. ويتخلى عنهم الكل فينفرد بهم اعداؤهم.. وهذه طبيعتهم التي يستحيل معها اي تطبيع.. واي تطبيع مع هذه الطبيعة هو تطبيع ضد نواميس الطبيعة ذاتها.. فكيف تصاحب الغدر وكيف تطمئن الى الخديعة. والذين يسألون.. كيف ينتصر المسلمون على اسرائيل وهم بهذه الحال من التفرق لا تجتمع لهم كلمة ولا يجتمع لهم عزم.. وما هذا الانتصار الذي يتكلم عنه القرآن الكريم والذي يدخل فيه المسلمون القدس كما دخلوها اول مرة ويدمروا كل ما بنت اسرائيل واكل ما عمرت.. كيف يحدث هذا وهم الاضعف سلاحا والأضعف ناصرا؟! وانا اسأل: وماذا يتبقى من اسرائيل اذا تخلت عنها اميركا؟!! سوى الرعب والفزع وسوء المصير.. اننا نعيش على ارض تدور.. ولا شيء فيها يبقى على حاله.. ان الله يتكلم في القرآن بعلمه الشامل ويرى بمنظور الزمن كله من مبدأ الازل الى منتهى الأبد. ونحن ننظر من منظور اللحظة المحدودة التي نعيشها، ولا نرى الا برهة قصيرة من بضعة ايام او شهور، ولا نشهد الا هذه الحبل الذي يضيق شيئا فشيئا على رقابنا. والقلوب المؤمنة هي وحدها التي تدرك ان الله قادر على كل شيء. وانه فعال لما يريد. وقد غاب عنا الايمان واغفلناه من الحساب وهو قادر على صنع المعجزات. والله نسيناه ولمن نشهد الا زنزانة الواقع والحركة المحدودة التي نتحرك فيها.. ولم نعد نذكر من الدين الا الطقوس والشعائر واللحى والمسابح ورحلات العمرة. واختلت في نظرنا الموازين واضطربت الاحكام. والواقع امامنا يقدم لنا مشهدا بليغا يوقظ الموتى من قبورهم. الشيشان تنتصر على روسيا وهم الاقل عددا والاقل سلاحا.. بما لا يقاس.. والتكنولوجيا المتقدمة بلا حيلة امام الشجاعة والايمان والارادة الصلبة والثبات على الحق.. وثوار الداغستان في التحام اسطوري في حرب جبال وعرة مع الدبابات الروسية.. والدبابات تتراجع ويسقط من القتلى الروس اضعاف ما يسقط من قتلى الثوار. ونرى الكثرة عاجزة مشلولة امام القلة المؤمنة.. والصواريخ عاجزة امام القنابل اليدوية.. والمدافع عاجزة امام الرشاشات البدائية.. ولو ان هؤلاء الثوار حاربوا بمنطق الحسابات الواقعية لما حاربوا.. ولو انهم حسبوا كم عدد الشعب الروسي وكم عدد مقاتليهم لما اطلقوا رصاصة. ولكن الايمان له حساب اخر في الحروب.. الله وحده هو الذي يضع مقداره وهو الناصر حينما يشاء بأهون الاسباب.. وهذا الحس الغيبي امر جوهري في الدين بل هو جوهر الدين كله.. ولهذا جعله الله اول صفات المتقين. ألم، ذلك الكتاب لا ريب فيه هدى للمتقين، الذين يؤمنون بالغيب ويقيمون الصلاة ومما رزقناهم ينفقون (البقرة -1-2-3).. فجعل الايمان بالغيب مقدما على الصلاة وعلى الانفاق.. وذلك لأن الغيب هو جوهر الدين.. فالله غيب والآخرة غيب والحساب غيب والجنة غيب والنار غيب والملائكة غيب والشيطان غيب والجن غيب والسموات السبع غيب والعرش غيب والكرسي غيب وما بعد الموت غيب، وما قبل الميلاد غيب والقيامة غيب.. ومعظم مشاهد القرآن العظيمة غيبيات.. وهذه الغيبيات هي الطاقة التي تشحن الخيال وتصنع جملة المشاعر والاشواق المحفزة التي نسميها الايمان والحنين الذي يعصر القلب ويملأ الوجدان. واهل الحسابات العقلية مثل التجار ورجال الاعمال واصحاب البنوك والمرابين والصيارفة هم اهل الواقع واهل الدنيا وشواغلهم هي كل ما يدور حول المنافع والمصالح والمكاسب والخسائر المادية البحتة. ولا حظ لهم في هذا الجانب الغيبي بحكم تعلقهم بالمحسوس والملموس والواقعي.. وكلما غرقوا في هذا الملموس والمحسوس كلما ابتعدوا عن الدين وغيبياته وكلما امتلكتهم الدنيا بزخرفها واسعدتهم بوعودها وخلبتهم ببريقها.. وللدنيا عشاق بالفطرة.. وهكذا ولدوا.. وللغيب عشاق بالفطرة.. وهكذا ولدوا.. وكان هذا العشق من كل منا اختيارا منذ الازل. لم يكرهنا ربنا على شيء ولم يخلقنا على فطرة مضادة لمزاجنا الاصلي. بل خلقنا على وفق اختيارنا.. الذي احب الدنيا خلقه للدنيا واعطاه الدنيا.. والذي شغف بالآخرة خلقه للآخرة وهيأه للآخرة.. يقول الشيخ الاكبر ابن عربي في التفاتة ملهمة. ان الله يقول لأهل النار في الآخرة.. ما حكمنا عليكم ولكن هكذا كنتم.. اي انكم كنتم من الأزل من اهل النار بحكم اختياركم فما اكرهناكم على شيء بل يسرنا لكل منكم اختياره.. يسرناكم للعسرى لأنكم اخترتموها من البداية.. ولو اخترتم اليسرى ليسرناكم لها. ولكن هواكم كان في هذه المشقة من اول الامر.. وهذا المشهد القديم في الازل لا يصل اليه الا العارفون الاكابر من امثال ابن عربي. وتقوم فلسفة ابن عربي كلها على هذا الاساس.. على اساس ان الانسان حر مختار ومسؤول عن اختياره وان قضاء الله عدل كله.. وقد اختار الله لكل منا الجسم والصلاحيات الجسمانية التي تلائم نفسه وهواياته. وكان هذا شأنه تعالى مع كل مخلوق، فخلق ابليس من نار لأن النار تلائم الكبر والعلو (النار كلما اشتعلت تعلو وترتفع) وفي النار الحرارة والاندفاع والحدة التي في الشيطان.. وخلق للمغني عاشق الغناء الحنجرة التي تطاوع مهاراته.. ولهاوي الرياضة العضلات التي تلائم رياضاته. كان هناك دائما ذلك التطابق المذهل بين الجسم والوظائف المنتظرة منه في اطار الانشطة التي سوف يختارها صاحب هذا الجسم.. ولم يكن هذا التطابق مصادفة، بل تقديرا وتدبيرا مقصودا من الخالق جل شأنه.. وهذه صورة اخرى من صور العدل في التمكين والعدل في التيسير مصداقا للحديث النبوي: اعملوا فكل ميسر لما خلق له . هل اي منا له حنجرة مغني الاوبرا؟؟ استحالة.. وإنما هي خلق خاص اختص الله به امثال دومنجو وبافاروتي.. لأن الله قد علم ان كلا منهما قد اختار لنفسه هذا الغناء الاوبرالي الذي سوف يحتاج الى هذه الضخامة في الصوت والرنين المدوي في الصدى.. ومثل هذا الاداء سوف يحتاج الى تجويف صدري ضخم مثل الطبلة ليكون هذا الرنين المدوي.. وهذه الفحولة في الصوت هي الموهبة الخارقة التي سوف يصفق لها الملايين.. ان كل مرحلة في الخلق تمت بتدبير وعلم وحكمة. ومواهبنا كانت اختيارات لنا من البداية يسرها الله بكرمه وحكمته.. لقد ابدع الله خطة خاصة لكل مخلوق خلقه تطابق الوظائف التي سوف يختارها هذا المخلوق لنفسه.. فهو خلق على مقتضى علم سابق وعلى مقتضى عادل كامل وتدبير محكم لا مكان فيه لأي مصادفة او عشوائية.. وهو خلق على مقتضى الصورة الباطنية للنفس.. تكامل مذهل لا يملك الانسان الا ان يهتف مسبحا.. تعاليت ياربنا وتقدست.. هذا الحوت الذي يتهادى سابحا في الاعماق.. وقد خلقه الله في هيئة اشبه بالغواصة وصوره في صورة انسانية مذهلة ليطابق مقتضيات وظيفته!! وهذا النسر وهذا الصقر.. وهذا النمر.. وهذا الاسد.. وهذا الفيل.. وهذا الديناصور.. وهذ المتحف الطبيعي البديع المذهل الذي لا تتكرر فيه الصورة الواحدة مرتين.. وإنما انت حيثما وجهت نظرك رأيت ابداعا متصلا يفوق الخيال.. كيف تتصور بعد كل هذا ان الله سوف يضيعك وانت ارفع مخلوقاته واعظم مصنوعاته شأنا.. وانت المستخلف منه على رعاية كل هذا؟! كيف تتصور ان يفلت ظالم بجريمته؟ كيف تتصور ان يفلت مذنب دون عقاب؟ وكيف تتصور ان يتساوى عند الله محسن ومسيء؟ وكيف يمكن ان يذهب كل هذا الخلق والابداع هباء؟ بل اكاد ارى في هذا الخلق قرآنا آخر.. واكاد اطالع كلما وجهت بصري آيات وسورا كاملة ونماذج من الاعجاز والاتقان.. واعلم الآن علم اليقين ان الله لن يضيعنا.. واننا سوف ندخل القدس كما دخلناها اول مرة كما قال ربنا.. لا تسألوني كيف؟. انظروا حولكم وانظروا داخل نفوسكم.. وانظروا في هذا المتحف المذهل.. تأملوا هذا الاعجاز وستعلمون كيف.. انظروا في السموات السبع فوقكم وفي النجوم بلا عدد وبعضها اكبر من شمسنا بملايين المرات.. وفي المجرات المعلقة في الفضاء تسبح في مداراتها منذ اباد من الزمن قبل آدم. هذا الملك الممتد في الزمان والمكان بلا حدود فماذا يكون شأن المالك الذي يدبر كل هذا؟!! ايعجز مثل هذا المالك ان يقيم العدل في مملكته وان يستأصل الشر وان يعيد كفة الميزان الى استوائها؟! ما لكم كيف تحكمون..؟ ان ساعة اليد في معصمك لا تخطيء.. فكيف يجوز الخطأ على صانع الموازين والمواقيت كلها، وعلى مالك الاكوان الذي خلق الزمن الكوني كله؟! لقد وعدنا الله ياسادة ولن يخلف الله وعده. ولا تسألوني كيف.. ولا تسألوني متى..إن غدا لناظره قريب.. واني لواثق من ربي ثقتي بوجودي واكبر.. _

----------


## ابن مصر

د. مصطفي محمود كاتب ومفكر مصري




 نكون أو لا نكون 





 هل اصبحت حكاية رجل مستقيم من الطرائف النادرة في هذا العصر بحيث تحتل الصفحات الاولى في الجرائد وتوضع على رؤوس الاعمدة وتلفت اليها الانظار ويتحاكي بها الناس على انها من العجائب والغرائب.. فهذا الرجل يجد حافظة نقود بها بضعة ألوف من الدولارات عثر عليها في الطريق العام ويعيدها الى صاحبها ويرفض ان يأخذ مكافأة ولا ينتظر ثناء من احد ولا يريد احدا ان يكتب عنه.. ويمضى الى حال سبيله يلملم اطراف جلبابه القديم ويختفي عن الانظار.. من اى عالم جاء هذا الرجل ومن اي كوكب هبط.. ومن اي زمن من الازمان البائدة نزل علينا.. وهل يعود الى بلده في مركبة فضائية؟؟ إنه جنس من الاجناس البشرية البائدة بلاشك نقرأ عنه في الكتب القديمة وفي قصص الاطفال.. ونعلم يقينا انه انقرض مثل الديناصورات التي انقرضت وانه لم يتبق منه الا هذه الحفرية النادرة. ورغم ان صوت الدين الان عال جدا في الميكروفونات وفي خطب المساجد .. والمسابح نراها تجلجل في كل يد .. ورغم ان اكثر اللحي طالت وارتفع رصيد المواطن العادي من العمرات ومن زيارة الرسول ومن الطواف حول الكعبة ومن ترديد الادعية الا ان الدين نفسه غير موجود.. الدين بمعنى الامانة والاستقامة والصلاح والعمل النافع وطهارة اليد ونقاء الضمير والزهد في الدنيا وتقوى الله والعمل للاخرة.. والجماعات الدينية تشغل نفسها بمسائل اخرى مثل إلقاء قنابل المسامير وقتل السياح في مذبحة الاقصر لانهم كفرة(رغم ان هذه الجماعات الدينية تعيش في انجلترا وفي اميركا تحت وصاية وحماية المخابرات الاجنبية وينفق عليها الـ CIA وهي تنفذ لهذه المخابرات خططها الاستعمارية بمنتهى الدقة والامانة) .. ما علاقة كل هذا بالاسلام.. وما الخدمة التي يقدمونها .. تلك فزورة اخرى في هذا العصر العجيب الملىء بالفوازيز والمتناقضات ومن هو الإله المعبود في هذا الزمان؟! انه ليس الله قطعا إنه الدولار.. ربما إنه الدنيا.. رغم كل هذه اللحى الطويلة واسفار الحج والعمرة والمساجد المزخرفة التي تطاول السماء وهو شيطان النفس الذي يزين للنفس كل ماتهوى في جميع الاحوال وما اكثر الذين يتصورون انهم يعبدون الله وهم ابعد ما يكونون عنه وقد اقنع كل منهم نفسه واقنعه شيطانه بأنه يعمل لله وللرسول ولليوم الاخر وانه المسلم الحق وليس له من الاسلام الا الاسم.. وقد فعل من قبلهم القرامطة نفس الشيء فهدموا الكعبة وقتلوا الحجيج وسرقوا الحجر الاسود وظنوا انهم يخدمون الدين ..والجماعات الدينية الجديدة يسمونها اليوم بجماعات الافغان لانها بدأت في افغانستان. وهذه الجماعات الافغانية هي التي هزمت الروس في حرب بطولية بالاموال والاسلحة الاميركية ثم هزمت نفسها بالانقسام والتشرذم ضم مضت تحارب بعضها بعضا في حرب استنزاف لايبدو لها اخر. وهي تنفق على نفسها اليوم من مزارع المخدرات ومن عوائد الافيون والكوكايين والهروين. قصة طويلة لاعلاقة لها بالله ورسوله وهذا هو العصر العجيب الذي يضع اللافتات الدينية المبهرة .. على بضائع لا علاقة لها بالدين.. ويصوغ المفاهيم السياسية لافعال لا علاقة لها بالسياسة وهناك دائما ضجيج وعجيج ومنشورات واذاعات وفكر مختلط وناس يقتل بعضهم بعضا بدعوى الكفر والقاتل اشد كفرا من قتيله. والموضوع .. لاشيء.. سوى النفس وادغالها.. والدنيا وغاباتها .. وعواء الذئاب في البيت الابيض.. ومكائد الكبار في مجلس اللوردات .. وفي بيوت الاستعمار ومراكزه العتيدة.. وصراع المصلحة واللقمة في كل بيت على هذه الارض وحكاية العثور على رجل مستقيم في هذه الدهاليز والكهوف والمخابيء اصبحت شيئا عزيزا مثل العثور على فص من الالماس في كومة من النفايات او في وكر افاع او في بقايا حريق. وهو امل عزيز في هذا العصر الذي انتهت فيه النبوات ولم تبق فيه الا السير والاقاويل والاشاعات والذكريات والاوهام التي تنمو في عقول البعض فيظنون بأنهم من اهل الخصوصية في التدين وانهم رجال اخر الزمان ولكن الخير موجود رغم هذه الاعشاب الطفيلية التي نمت في حديقة الاسلام والحق موجود رغم غلبة الباطل. ولا اشك في وجوده رغم ندرته ومن حين لاخر نعثر على حفريات نادرة تدل عليه مثل صاحبنا الرجل المستقيم ولو اختفي الخير من هذه الارض لما طلعت عليها شمس وانا مازلت ابحث عن الرجل المستقيم في شوق الواثق المطمئن ومن يصادف منكم هذا الرجل فيلخبرني بعنوانه فإني اريد ان اتعلم منه واتأدب على يديه واترسم خطاه واهتدى بهديه ولا تحدثوني عن مهدى منتظر.. فقد قابلت اثني عشر من هؤلاء المهديين وكلهم اولى بهم عنبر الامراض العقلية في الخانكة. والمهدى الحقيقي لا يعلم انه مهدى.. فالرجل الصالح لايعلم انه صالح بل هو يتهم نفسه على الدوام ويرى ان ايمانه دون المستوى الواجب وانه مقصر ويقولون ان هذا المهدى لن يطلب البيعة بل سوف تأتيه البيعة رغما عنه فيعتذر عنها. وقد يكون هذا المهدى هو بعض احلام هذه الامة وبعض امانيها التي تراها في احلام يقظة. والعطشان يحلم بالماء الزلال.. ولايرتوى رغم كثرة الماء من حوله وهذه الامة عطشى حتى اعماق نخاعها. وهي تقرأ القرآن وتزداد ادراكا لنقصها وتزداد عطشا الى مكانتها المفتقدة. متى يأتي رجال اخر الزمان؟!! هكذا يتساءل مشايخنا.. الله وحده هو القادر على ذلك وهو وحده صانع الرجال ، وهو وحده صانع الزمان وصانع كل الازمنه ومالك الابد والديمومة. وقد جاءنا بالانبياء والأصفياء والاولياء والصديقين والشهداء الذين زين بهم صحيفة التاريخ من قبل واخرجهم وحده من باطن الغيب وجعلهم مصابيح الهدى ونجوم السعد والله خلاق لايكف عن الخلق والله منان يمن علينا ولانملك ان نمن عليه بشيء ابحثوا معى عن ضالة الوقت وعن جوهرة العصر المكنونة عن ذلك الرجل الصادق المستقيم ابحثوا عنه في كل جنبات الدنيا .. وفي الانترنت .. وفي كتب الطالع وابلغوني ياسادة متي عثرتم له على اثر. ولاتقولوا لي انه مات .. وان الدنيا خلت من اهل الخير.. فهذا مستحيل فالطيبون هم ملح الارض ولكن لا احد منهم يعلن عن نفسه.. ونوادي الجولف وكلوب محمد على وجماعات الروتاري والليونز والصفوة من رجال المال والاعمال ونجوم الشهرة واهل الصدارة والمهارة لايدرون بهؤلاء الاخيار الابرار ولايعرفونهم ولا يكشفهم ربنا الا لخاصته فهم اهل الستر الذين اخفاهم ربنا غيرة عليهم واسدل عليهم ستره صيانة لهم من الابتذال. وهم الفقراء الاغنياء عن الكل بما هم فيه من خصوصية حال يخفون كراماتهم كما تخفي المرأة عورتها ويأنسون الى الظل ويرتاحون الى الخفاء .. لاتعلمهم الله يعلمهم ولايبدي منهم الا ما شاء ان يبديه وقتما يريد ان يبديه وهؤلاء هم الصالحون حقا. وانى لشديد الشوق الى رؤيتهم شديد الشوق الى التعرف بهم .. فهم مرافيء الامان في هذا العالم الذي يمتليء بالضجيج والشرور والزيف واللاجدوي ..هذا العالم الذي يمتليء بالزحام والتكالب على المغانم والمنافع .. ولامنافع ولا مغانم .. بل سراب وهباء وقبض الريح .. الايدي التي تدفن الموتي سوف تنادي غدا على من يواريها التراب والقاتل وقتيله سوف يتمددان جنبا الى جنب طال الزمن او قصر وما الزمن الا برهة وسانحة من سوانح الوهم ..وبين كان ويكون تخطيء جميع الحسابات وتخيب كل التوقعات وتحدث كل المفاجآت ولايعلم الغيب الا الله. والكل بين يدى هذا الغيب بلا حيلة.. يقول ربنا عن هؤلاء السكاري بخمر الدنيا كأنهم يوم يرون ما يوعدون لم يلبثوا الا ساعة من النهار وفي آية أخرى كأن لم يلبثوا الا ساعة من نهار يتعارفون بينهم . وهذا شأن الدنيا بطولها وعرضها ما كانت الا مجرد ساعة تعارف ..لقاء عابر بين الكل على رصيف قطار. وقد تقاتلوا على هذه الساعة واشعلوا الحروب وخاضوا المذابح والمجازر وكسبوا الساعة ولكن خسروا في مقابلها الابد كله. واومضت الساعة وانتهت وخلفت لهم الابد المديد عذابا بلا انتهاء هكذا سوف يرون صحوة البعث آبادا من الندم المرير تحيط بهم من كل جانب وكل هذا من اجل ساعة زمان ..كيف اعماهم الطمع عن رؤية الحقيقة كيف اعمتهم الغفلة وكيف اضلهم الامل وكيف اغوتهم المكاسب الزائلة وكيف ابرموا تلك الصفقة الخاسرة التي خسروا فيها انفسهم وخسروا كل شيء.. وما اسعد هؤلاء الذين ادركوا الامر قبل الفوات وافلتوا من قبضة الغواية هكذا يصبح اهل الاستقامة محل الحسد من الجميع ساعتها،وهكذا يغبط الكل هذا الرجل المستقيم ويتمنون مكانه.. وهكذا يعلو شأن الاستقامة وتصبح حلما عزيزا يتمناه الجميع ولكنه طمع في غير مطمع فالزمن قد مضى في اتجاه واحد وما مضى منه لن يعود وعمارة الدنيا التي انهدمت لاسبيل الى عودتها وما ضاع من فرص لاسبيل الى استردادها.. ترى هل نعتبر.. ترى هل نعقل ترى هل نفيق من غفلتنا ومن حسن الحظ اننا مازلنا في الدنيا لم نبرحها ومازالت هناك فرصة ..مازلنا على الشاطيء ولم تنته الساعة بعد .. مازال فيها بضع دقائق وبضع ثوان قبل اغلاق دفتر الكون. نعم.. مازالت بضع دقائق وبضع ثوان الله اعلم بطولها وفي الامكان ان نعمل شيئا. هل نغتنم هذه الدقائق ونغنم انفسنا ونصبح هذا الرجل المستقيم النادر المثال؟؟ ولو لمدى لحظات. هل نفلت من قيد العادة المعتادة ونصبح من اهل الاستثناء هل ..؟؟!! ينشر بالترتيب مع وكالة الاهرام للصحاف

----------


## ابن مصر

د. مصطفي محمود كاتب ومفكر مصري

 لا.. للتطبيع


 اسرائيل في حرب مياه مستمرة مع العرب في كل قدم تحتله من الارض.. في قطاع غزة شيدت مستوطناتها من البداية على احواض الآبار الجوفية وحرمت على الفلسطيني ان يحفر بئرا في ارضه الا بتصريح.. وهي لا تعطي هذه التصاريح الا لمواطنين يهود.. وعملية استنزاف المياه مستمرة للخزانات الجوفية للضفة.. وبسبب عجز شبكات الصرف الصحي اخذت مياه المجاري تتسرب للخزانات الجوفية وتلوثها وارتفعت فيها نسبة النترات الضارة بأكثر من المعدلات المسموحة وتسربت اليها المبيدات الكميائية بسبب كثرة استعمالها في الزراعة وازدادت ملوحة المياه قرب البحر وانتشرت الامراض الباطنية والمعوية بين اطفال الفلسطينيين واصبحت المياه لا تصلح للشرب ولا للزراعة.. والأمر العسكري الاسرائيلي ينص على تجريم حفر اي بئر وعلى ان ملكية جميع مصادر المياه هي لاسرائيل وحدها.. وتبيع الشركات الاسرائيلية المياه في زجاجات للفلسطيني بالثمن الذي تحدده. وما جرى لمياه الآبار الجوفية في غزة والضفة حدث اكثر منه لنهر الاردن الذي تلوث معظمه واستنزف.. ونهر الليطاني في الجنوب اللبناني.. وانهار بانياس والحاصباني.. واسرائيل تحتل هضبة الجولان لتؤمن حصتها من مجرى الاردن وانهار بانياس والحاصباني ولتتحكم في بحيرة طبرية.. ودجلة والفرات مصادر المياه لسوريا والعراق يتحكم فيها سد اتاتورك في تركيا.. وتركيا هي الحليف القديم والوفي لاسرائيل واستراتيجية المياه في المنطقة تتم بالاتفاق والتنظيم بينهما.. وتتطلع اسرائيل الى الوصول الي مياه نهر النيل عبر سيناء.. والحلقة المحكمة لحصار مصادر المياه تضيق اكثر فأكثر.. وتخطط اسرائيل للتحكم في منابع النيل عن طريق السيطرة على منطقة البحيرات الكبرى واثارة الحروب والفتن الطائفية والعنصرية بين نصارى الجنوب ومسلمي الشمال في السودان المنكوب بالتآمر من كل بلاد الجار الافريقي.. وعلاقات اسرائيل بالحبشة وارتريا وتسليحها للاثنتين وامدادهما بالمعدات العسكرية.. امور لها مقابل.. وبوابة البحر الاحمر ودول القرن الافريقي وجزر البحر الاحمر محطات استراتيجية تقع تحت رقابة واطماع العين الاسرائيلية طول الوقت.. ولا عجب في ان يكون كل رؤساء اسرائيل من العسكر فهي في حالة عسكرة تامة لكل شيء. واسرائيل رغم كل هذا ورغم هذه الخلفية التآمرية ورغم اطماعها المعلنة في الكنيست والمكتوبة في برواز من النيل الى الفرات يا اسرائيل تمد ايديها في تبجح عجيب لتطلب التطبيع. اي تطبيع..؟! كيف يمكن التطبيع مع هذا الحجم من الحصار العدواني في اللقمة وفي شربة الماء وفي الجو وفي البحر وفي اسلحة الدمار الشامل التي تريد ان تنفرد بها فلا يشاركها فيها جنس عربي.. وكيف تنمو صداقة من خلال التهديد والاجرام. ان ما يصلنا من حدود سيناء المشتركة مع اسرائيل من دولارات مزيفة ومخدرات مهربة وجواسيس هي مصائب لا حاجة لنا اليها.. وهي امور لا تشجع على اي تطبيع. وخبرات اسرائيل الزراعية في تبوير الارض وفي البذور الفاسدة وفي الهندسة الوراثية المشبوهة والتي اصبحت شاغل العالم كله.. لا حاجة لنا اليها. واسرائيل تحمل لنا ثأرا تاريخيا. لا دخل لنا فيه.. وهي تسمى مصر في توراتها.. ارض العبودية.. وكل ما يرتفع على ارض مصر من آثار واهرامات ومعابد تدعى انها هي التي بنته بأيديها.. واننا سرقناه منها.. وهي تعيش في هذا الوهم الأزلي بأنها الوارث الحقيقي لكل ما على ارضنا.. فكيف يمكن التطبيع مع هذا الخيال.. وكيف يمكن التفاهم مع هذه الهستيريا التاريخية. واسرائيل تخفي كل هذا في باطنها ولا تظهره وتملك وجها آخر دبلوماسيا تتعامل به في الاحاديث واللقاءات الرسمية.. ولكنها لا تنس هذا الماضي ابدا. ومشكلة هؤلاء الناس انهم يمضغون احقادهم ولا ينسون. هل نسيت اسرائيل الهولوكوست..؟!! ابدا انها لا تنساه ولن تنساه.. وما زالت تطاردنا به في افلامها واحلامها وكوابيسها التي لا تنتهي.. وهي لن تنسي ارض العبودية وما فعله الفرعون بها ولكنها نسيت ما فعلت من قبل بأرض هذا الفرعون.. وكيف تحالفت مع الهكسوس الذين غزوا مصر وظنت انها سوف تزداد بهم قوة وسوف تسيطر على الشعب المصري المطحون وتستغله.. فلما انتصر الفارس المصري احمس وطرد الهكسوس استدار اليهم لينتقم من نذالتهم. وكان ما كان.. وبعد خمسة آلاف سنة يدور التاريخ دورته لتتكرر القصة.. ولتقف اسرائيل هذه المرة وفي يدها الحليف الاميركي المارد الذي يحكم الكون.. ومرة اخرى تتطلع الى مصر.. وتفكر ان تدخلها وهي راكبة ظهر هذا المارد.. ركوبة عظيمة ولا شك. هذه المرة.. لن يستطيع احد ان يمنع المقدور.. وارض العبودية لن تعود ارض العبودية ابدايا اسرائيل.. يا جوهرة الرب.. ومالكة العالمين الآن جاء الوعد.. هذا هو الجنون الذي يعشش في هذه العقول.. الرغبة في التشفي والانتقام والسيطرة والسيادة والتحكم وهو جنون مسلح بالقنابل الذرية والصواريخ النووية ويتمتع بالغطاء الاميركي والتخاذل الاوروبي والضعف العربي والتفكك الشرق اوسطي والغيبوية السياسية في آسيا وافريقيا وضباب التخلف الذي يجثم على الامة العربية في هذا الزمان المشئوم ان كل الظروف مواتية. ووعد التوراة يوشك ان يتحقق والحلم يوشك ان يصبح حقيقة. كل هذه الافكار تراود اسرائيل ولكنها لا تعلنها وربما انكرتها في الظاهر وربما بادر بتسخيفها دهاقنة الصهيونية واتهموا من يفكر فيها بالجنون. ولكنها تؤلف العقل الباطن لليهودي.. بل هي القوة الدافعة لوجوده كله.. وهي ضمن الحسابات الخفية في اليد التي تمتد الينا بالتطبيع.. وهو لن يكون تطبيعا بالمعنى البريء ابدا. وانما تسلل وتوغل لإحكام السيطرة فلا شيء بريء ولا شيء ساذج عند هؤلاء الناس. ولم يحدث ان اتصف المفاوض الاسرائيلي بالبراءة ابدا.. منذ ايام المرابي شيلوك الذي كتب عنه شكسبير ذلك المرابي الذي لم يتراجع عن اقتطاع بضعة من لحم المدين الا حينما هدده القاضي بأنه سيقتطع من لحمه قطعة مماثلة اذا اخطأ في الحساب واخذ جراما واحدا زائدا عن حقه. انه الخوف.. انه الشيء الوحيد الذي رد هذا الطماع النهم الي جحره. والخوف هو الذي جعل اليهودي يلزم الجيتو طوال هذا الماضي من ألوف السنين في انتظار اللحظة المواتية ولا يخرج من جحره الا حينما يجد المارد الذي يحميه. والخوف هو الذي جعله لا يقاتل الا من وراء جدر والخوف هو الذي جعله يختار اسلحة الرمي من بعيد.. واسلحة الابادة والدمار الشامل التي لا تبقى لعدوه باقية.. وهو لن يتراجع عن نياته العدوانية الا اذا خاف وتجمد من الخوف من جديد. ولا يوجد امام العرب اختيار فضعفهم وتخاذلهم وانقسامهم وتشرذمهم سوف يطغيه وسوف يجعل منهم لقمة سائغة تغري بالاكل.. والابتلاع لا اختيار ياعرب. ولاتطبيع.. ولا تمييع للأخطار الحقيقية القائمة بالتهديد المستمر بأسلحة الدمار الشامل والترويع بالحليف الاميركي القادر على كل شيء. وانما وحدة صلبة وعمل دؤوب لرأب الصف والى استعادة ايران بالكامل الى الجماعة العربية والى الاسرة الاسلامية. وتنمية قوانا الاقتصادية والعسكرية والسياسية من خلال تحالفات صديقة عبر العالم كله من ايران الى الصين. واقول مؤكدا.. ان القوة وحدها هي التي سوف تمنع الحرب.. والخوف الذي سنزرعه في العقل الاسرائيلي هو وحده الذي سوف يحمينا من هذه الاطماع ومن هذه الاساطير التاريخية التي تعشش في هذه الرؤوس الخربة. واقول مؤكدا مرة اخري اننا لن نضع ايدينا ابدا في الأيدي التي تهددنا بالدمار الشامل والتي تنظر الينا في استعلاء بأنها الصفوة الربانية المختارة لتأديب الأمم وعقابها.. لا تطبيع. وهذه رغبة الاغلبية من شعب مصر ولا مساومة في الحق.. فالمصالحة انسانية ومحبة بين متساوين.. ولا يمكن ان تكون تعاليا وتجبرا وتكبرا وعلوا. فإذا جاءتنا على هذه الصورة الكريهة فإننا لا نقبلها.. ولا تطبيع وعلى حدودنا ترسانة من اسلحة الدمار الشامل فسلام الرعب لا يصنع سلاما والجبناء وحدهم هم الذين يقبلون سلام الرعب والقوة والضعف احوال تجري على الأمم كما تجرى على الاجسام.. ولا قوة تدوم لأصحابها.. وما تفعله اسرائيل الآن.. هو نتيجة لسكرة الغرور التي اثارتها قوة الحارس الاميركي وشعورها بأنها امتلكت رقابنا وامتلكت اقدارنا فمعها مارد لا يرد له امر.. ولكننا نعيش في عالم متغير لا يدوم فيه حال. ومنذ خمسة آلاف سنة كان معها الهكسوس وكانت تعتمد في اذلالنا على ذراع الهكسوس الطويلة وعلى قوتهم الباطشة ثم انكسرت هذه الذراع فجأة ولم تتعلم من الدرس اننا نعيش في احوال.. وفوق الاحوال هناك مغير الاحوال ولا يملك كل منا الا فسحة عمره.. فما الداعي لكل هذا الغرور، انها العقول الخربة. مرة اخرى.. انها عقولهم الخربة

----------


## ابن مصر

د. مصطفي محمود كاتب ومفكر مصري




 سوبر ماركت




 آليات السوق والتجارة.. والكسب المادي.. هو القانون العام الذي يحكم عالم اليوم.. وهو السياسة التي تقود الدول الكبرى والصغرى من أنوفها وهو مفهوم الشرف والريادة والتقدم والأخلاق المثلى في بورصة السياسة التي تحكم تصرفات الفرد في البيت والشارع.. وهو قانون الحكومات في توجهها وانطلاقها لإرضاء شعوبها. الذهب.. الألماس.. البترول.. الدولار.. الإنتاج.. التصدير.. الاستيراد.. هي دستور هذا الزمان. لا الدين.. ولا الأخلاق.. ولا المبادىء.. كل هذا تراجع وانزوى في حياء وخجل.. وانفردت المصلحة العاجلة والعائد المضمون في التخطيط وفي إشعال الحروب وعقد المصالحات وإبرام الصفقات. حرب الذهب والألماس.. وبؤرتها الرئيسية في الكونغو حيث تشارك سبعة جيوش لسبع دول وميليشيات ومرتزقة ومخابرات من أميركا وفرنسا وإسرائيل وبلجيكا وإنجلترا وشركات كبرى ويجري الصراع في الخلفية وتصنع الانقلابات وتأتي الفرق المتآمرة بعميلها موبوتو سيسيكو وبعد استنفاد موبوتو تأتي بالعميل الثاني لوران كابيلا وتدعمه بقوات عسكرية من زيمبابوي.. وبالمقابل تتحرك فرق الثوار بدعم عسكري من أوغندا ورواندا وفي كل منها تجري حرب أهلية بدورها.. وتقول الإيكونومست إن الطرق من كينشاسا عاصمة الكونغو إلى منطقة مناجم الألماس والذهب مرصوفة بالدم والأشلاء والجثث.. وقد رأينا كيف كانت الأنهار في رواندا تطفح بجثث الموتى العائمة.. وقرأنا أن لدى البنتاجون الأميركي غرفة عمليات تجارية رديفة لغرفة العمليات العسكرية وأن الغرفة التجارية تتولى تحديد كلفة إعادة إعمار كل هدف تقوم القاذفات والصواريخ الأميركية بقصفه وتدميره مع وضع قائمة بأسماء الشركات الأميركية المؤهلة للقيام بعملية إعادة الإعمار.. وأنها لم تكن مصادفة أنه فور الإعلان عن وقف العمليات العسكرية في البلقان كانت الشركات الأميركية هي السباقة بالإعلان عن خطط إعادة الإعمار وقد قدرت كلفتها بحوالي خمسين مليار دولار.. وفي حرب الخليج حدث نفس الشيء وفور انتهاء الحرب كانت الشركات الأميركية أول من فاز بصفقة إعادة إعمار الكويت وكان ابن بوش والشركات التابعة له على رأس الفائزين.. وضمن الأسرار التي تكشفت أخيراً في حرب البلقان أن الخبراء العسكريين والاقتصاديين في فرنسا بالذات قد اتهموا قوات حلف الناتو بقصف أهداف في كوسوفو وبلغراد لأسباب تجارية وليست عسكرية.. والصراع على النفط.. وعلى الذهب الأسود.. هو رافد آخر من روافد هذه القصة الدامية التي تعددت فصولها. إلى هذا المدى أصبح القتل على المغانم وثروات الشعوب وخيراتها صفقة تجارية بحتة قبل أي تفكير في أي مبدأ أو مبرر شريف.. وأصبح أمراً مثيراً للاطمئنان والتفاؤل أن تنظر إلى نفسك في المرآة وأنت تحلق ذقنك كل يوم وتسعد بشدة لأن رقبتك لا تساوي شيئاً يذكر عند أحد.. فهذا هو التأمين الوحيد لحياتك ولاضمان بأنه لن تمتد إليك يد غادر يطمع في منفعة. وأذكر الآن السؤال الذي كنت دائماً أسأله لنفسي وأنا صغير.. لماذا اختار الله لمبعث الإسلام هذه القرية البعيدة النائية في شبه الجزيرة العربية وفي هذا الملأ المحدود من قريش؟!! وأرى الآن أنه كان في علم الله أن هذا الدين الذي سوف يخرج من هذه الجبال الجرداء النائية سوف يقدر له أن يحطم أكبر امبراطوريتين في هذا الزمان الفرس والروم.. ولهذا خطط لهذا النبي أن يولد في محضن هادىء بعيداً عن العيون وعن الأطماع.. وأن تنمو هذه العصبة الناشئة في هذا المحضن الهادىء البعيد. والله يعلم كيف تآمر اليهود في الماضي على المسيح وتحالفوا على صلبه فرفعه الله إلى السماء ليخلصه من أيديهم. ولم يكن الله ليريد بالإسلام أن يلقى نفس المصير ولا أن يكون دين معجزات ولا برسوله أن يكون رسول خوارق.. ولهذا اختار له هذا المحضن الهادىء النائي بعيداً عن التناحر المادي والأطماع المادية وبعيداً عن شوكة دول كانت بمثابة أميركا وبريطانيا على أيامنا. والمعنى الواضح أن اقتتال الناس على المال وعلى المادة وعلى المصالح أمر قديم قدم التاريخ وبلاء مستمر منذ آدم. وحينما نقرأ أن الخسائر على موائد القمار على مدى عشرة أعوام في اليونان وحدها بلغت 996 مليار دراخمة نستطيع أن نتصور مدى تأصل هذه الدراما السوداء ومدى سيطرتها على أحلام البشر.. المال بأي طريقة.. والغنى بأي ثمن.. إن لم يكن بالقمار فبالجريمة أو بالقتل أو بالحروب أو بالتجارة أو بالصفقات المشبوهة. ولهذا.. فإنه لا شك أن أول مؤشر يدل على إنسانية الإنسان ومدى ارتقائه في معراجه الخلقي والروحي.. هو مدى سيطرته على شهواته الجسمانية وأطماعه المادية وتطلعاته الطبقية ومدى قدرته على الاستغناء عن بعض أو كل هذا السعار اكتفاء بما يحصل عليه من رقي معنوي وغنى نفسي. والميلاد الديني للإنسان يبدأ من هنا ولا يبدأ من ارتياد المسجد أو الكنيسة أو دراسة اللاهوت أو الشريعة.. وبوابة الجماعات الدينية وأروقة الكنائس يمكن أن يتخرج منها أشد الناس مادية وأكثر الناس تهالكاً على الدنيا وحطامها. وإنما العبرة بالنفس.. بالإنسان من الداخل.. إلى أي مدى استطاع هذا الإنسان أن يتخلص ويعلو على حشوته المادية وسعاره الحيواني وإلى أي مدى استطاع أن يطرح عنه إلحاح هذه الحشوة وأن يتحرر من هذا الاحتياج.. ومن هنا يبدأ الدين.. ومن هنا يبدأ ميلاده الإنساني. والكلام في هذه الموضوعات سهل.. ولكن معاناة هذا التطور هو الأمر المهم والصعب.. والمعاناة النفسية الباطنية بسبيل الانخلاع من هذه المحارة وطرح هذه الفرقعة المادية ومطالبها هو الموضوع الجدير بالذكر.. وإنما يؤرخ للإنسان من هذه اللحظة أنه ولد الولادة الحقة.. والمواليد بهذا المعنى قليلون.. بل هم أقل القليل.. والأكثر منهم هم الملايين بل المليارات من الموتى الذين يموتون كل يوم وهم أحياء ويكفنون في أطماعهم وهم ما زالوا يسعون في الأرض مجرد أشباه بشر. وفي هذا العصر المادي البائس ما أكثر هؤلاء الناس.. ومنهم زعامات وقيادات وطلائع يقودون مجتمعاتهم إلى انحلال وضياع وغرق في موضوعات جديدة من الشذوذ الجنسي وإدمان المخدرات وأفلام العنف وإلى عالم فارغ أجوف نجومه مايكل جاكسون ومادونا وأمثال شوارزنجر.. عالم يعيش في أساطير حرب النجوم وخرافات الإنسان الآلي وعصابات علب الليل وشم الهروين ودعارة الأطفال. وفي حين ترتفع الصيحات تنادي بالمحافظة على الطبيعة والبيئة يجري إفساد الطبيعة بالهندسة الوراثية وحقن الهرمونات وخلط السلالات واستنساخ الأجنة.. وإفساد البيئة بالعوادم.. ويتسلح الأقوياء بالقنابل الذرية ويتسلح الفقراء بالقنابل الكيميائية والمكروبيةويتحول العالم إلى مسرح للرعب. إلى أين نسير؟!! وإلى أين يمضي الركب؟!! إن السوبر ماركت أصبح يحتوي علي كل شيء على كل ألوان البضائع من اللبان والمكسرات والمشويات إلى المفرقعات والمتفجرات وكل أصناف الناس من الزهاد العباد إلى اللصوص وقطاع الطرق ومن المتسولين إلى الملوك.. وأغنى الأغنياء وأفقر الفقراء قد أصبح يضمهم شارع واحد أو رصيف وبينهم على قربهم.. ما بين الدنيا والآخرة. ولكن النسيج الاجتماعي يتفكك وينحل ويتهرأ وتتباعد خيوط الغزل فيه ويوشك أن يتمزق ويتهاوى على بعضه كنسيج العنكبوت.. إلى أن تحدث معجزة وكان الله في الماضي يأتي بالأنبياء وبالخوارق التي توقظ الناس وتجمعهم ولكن الله الآن أوكلنا لأنفسنا ولعقولنا فقد نضجنا وأصبحنا نخترع ونبدع ونؤلف ونصنع العجائب والبعض منا بدأ يصنع آلهته على مزاجه والبعض استغنى عن الآلهة بالكلية وصنع لنفسه عوالم جديدة من العبث يعيش فيها.. واحتشد السامر بفرق الإلحاد من كل الملل وفرق المتدينين لدرجة التعصب. ولا أحد يعلم متى ولا كيف تكون الخاتمة. ولا أحد يتحدث عن حرب مفنية بين المسلمين والنصارى واليهود في موقع باسم هرمجدون في فلسطين ينزل فيها المسيح من السماء بعد أن تسيل دماء المسلمين أنهاراً ويقود عسكر إسرائيل إلى نصر مؤزر هكذا يدعي الإنجيليون والإسرائيليون.. ويقول المسلمون بل هو المهدي المنتظر الذي سوف يهزم جند إسرائيل هزيمة منكرة ويشتت جيشها ويدخل بالمسلمين القدس ويدمر كل ما بنت إسرائيل وكل ما عمرت. ويقول القرآن كلاماً مشابهاً دون ذكر لأي مهدي موجهاً كلامه إلى إسرائيل في سورة الإسراء: فإذا جاء وعد الآخرة ليسؤا وجوهكم وليدخوا المسجد كما دخلوه أول مرة وليتبروا ما علوا تتبيرا عسى ربكم أن يرحمكم وإن عدتم عدنا وجعلنا جهنم للكافرين حصيرا (الإسراء 7-8). ويتكرر ذكر الآخرة مقترناً ببني إسرائيل مرة أخرى في آخر سورة الإسراء وقلنا من بعده (من بعد موسى) لبني إسرائيل اسكنوا الأرض (هاجروا في الأرض على اتساعها) فإذا جاء وعد الآخرة جئنا بكم لفيفا (الإسراء 104). والمعنى أن الله سوف يجمعهم من جديد من كل أطراف الأرض لتكون هزيمتهم النهائية في القدس هي الخاتمة القاصمة لتاريخهم. وذكر الآخرة في الآيتين قد يعني أن هذه الواقعة قد تكون بداية النهاية بالنسبة للدنيا أو أنها قد تكون مجرد تعقيب على ذكر الصدام الأول مع إسرائيل في نفس السورة ويقول فيه ربنا لبني إسرائيل في الآية الخامسة: فإذا جاء وعد أولاهما بعثنا عليكم عباداً لنا أولى بأس شديد فجاسوا خلال الديار وكان وعدا مفعولا (الإسراء- 5). تلك كانت الموقعة الأولى (أولاهما) فإذا جاء وعد الآخرة أي الموقعة الأخيرة فهي القاصمة. وقد يكون اختيار لفظ الآخرة إشارة إلى نهاية الدنيا والله أعلم، ويتكلم علماء الفلك عن نهاية الكون باعتبارها انهياراً جذبياً حينما تزداد كتلة الكون لتبلغ الحدود القصوى الحرجة فينهار الكون على نفسه. وفي وصف القرآن لهذا اليوم يقول ربنا.. يوم نطوي السماء كطي السجل للكتب كما بدأنا أول خلق نعيده وعداً علينا إنا كنا فاعلين (الأنبياء- 104). ويقول ربنا عن هذه الساعة في سورة الأعراف ثقلت في السموات والأرض لا تأتيكم إلا بغتة (187- الأعراف) فيربط الحدث بالتثاقل.. وهو لفظ لافت للانتباه.. ولفظ خاص جداً كتعبير فيزيائي. ويتكلم أهل الفيزياء عن الكتلة الحرجة وهي الحد الأقصى للكتلة.. التي إذا بلغها الكون فإنه ينهار على نفسه.. وذلك هو طي السماء كطي السجل للكتب. هل اقتربت النهاية الكونية إلى هذا المدى. وهل نهاية إسرائيل علامة على قرب نهاية الدنيا؟!! مجرد أسئلة وعلامات استفهام وعلامات تعجب ولكن الإجابة عند الله وحده.. ولن يعرفها من البشر إلاّ من سيمتد عمره إلى ساعة الختام. وإلى أن تحين هذه الساعة فالسوبر ماركت مفتوح على مصراعيه والزحام على أشده وبضاعة الموت يتقاتل عليها الكل. والكل في غفلة وغشاوة الأطماع تعمى العيون والقلوب. ويقول أغنى الأغنياء كل يوم.. هل من مزيد. وتلتحم الجيوش لأعتى الدول جرياً وراء الذهب ويستمر القتل سباقاً إلى المغانم وخيرات الشعوب الضعيفة.. ويبدو الظلم بلا انتهاء. ينشر بالترتيب مع وكالة الأهرام للصحافة

----------


## ابن مصر

د. مصطفي محمود كاتب ومفكر مصري


 ليس إنكارا للسنة


 القرآن هو خزينة العلم الإلهي القديم الذى لا يأتيه الباطل من بين يديه ولا من خلفه وهو العمدة في كل حقائق الدين والمرجع الوحيد في أمور الغيب والحساب والقيامة والآخرة.. أنزله الله الذى ليس كمثله شىء فكان على مثاله كتابا ليس كمثله كتاب.. لا يرتفع الى ذروة مصداقيته كتاب ولا يبلغ مدى حجيته مقال فهو منفرد في صدقه وإحاطته وإعجازه. أما السنة القولية التى جمعها رواة الاحاديث عن الرسول الكريم فقد جمعها ودونها بشر مثلنا غير معصومين نقلوها عن بشر آخرين غير معصومين في سلسلة من العنعنات عبر عشرات السنين لم تدون الاحاديث إلا من بعد زمن الخلفاء الراشدين على أيام سلاطين القصور . وقد أجمع رواة الاحاديث على ان النبى عليه الصلاة والسلام قد نهى عن تدوين الاحاديث وجاء هذا النهى في اكثر من حديث لأبي هريرة وعبدالله بن عمر وزيد بن ثابت وأبي سعيد الخدري وعبدالله بن مسعود وغيرهم.. وفي كلمات أبي هريرة.. يقول في قطعية لا تقبل اللبس.. خرج علينا الرسول ونحن نكتب احاديث فقال ماهذا الذى تكتبون.. قلنا احاديث.. قلنا احاديث نسمعها منك يارسول الله.. قال أكتاب غير كتاب الله.. يقول أبو هريرة فجمعنا ماكتبناه واحرقناه بالنار. وأبو هريرة نفسه هو الذى قال في حديث آخر بلغ رسول الله ان اناسا قد كتبوا احاديثه فصعد المنبر وقال.. ماهذه الكتب التى بلغنى انكم قد كتبتم.. إنما انا بشر فمن كان عنده شىء منها فليأت بها.. يقول أبوهريرة فجمعنا ماكتبناه وأحرقناه بالنار . وهو نفسه صاحب الحديث المتفق على تواتره لا تكتبوا عنى غير القرآن ومن كتب عنى غير القرآن فليمحه وفي رواية لأبي سعيد الخدري قال.. استاذنت رسول الله عليه الصلاة والسلام ان اكتب حديثه فأبى ان يأذن لى.. أما عبدالله بن عمر فقال.. خرج علينا رسول الله عليه الصلاة والسلام يوما كالمودع وقال.. إذا ذهب بى فعليكم بعدى بكتاب الله أحلوا حلاله وحرموا حرامه إنظر مسند بن حنبل . وأبو بكر اول الراشدين روت عنه ابنته عائشة جمع أبى الحديث عن رسول الله وكان خمسمائة حديث فبات ليلة يتقلب كثيرا فلما اصبح قال. أي بنيه هلمى بالاحاديث التى عندك فجئته بها فدعا بنار واحرقها انظر الذهبي تذكرة الحفاظ ج 1 ص 5 . أما ثاني الراشدين عمر بن الخطاب.. فقد صعد المنبر وقال... ايها الناس بلغني انه قد ظهرت في ايديكم كتب فأحبها الى احسنها واقومها فلا يبقى احد عنده كتاب الا اتانى به فأرى رأيى فيه فظن الناس الذين كتبوا عن رسول الله عليه الصلاة والسلام انه يريد ان ينظر فيها فأتوه بكتبهم فجمعها واحرقها.. وقال أهي أمنية كأمنية اهل الكتاب .. ثم كتب الى الامصار من كان عنده من السنة شىء فليتلفه انظر ابن حزم - الاحكام ج2 ص139 . وكان خوف عمر ان يحدث ماحدث لاهل الكتاب من تأليه الانبياء وتقديس كلامهم فيتحول مع الوقت الى وحى له شأن الوحى الإلهي وكهنوت كما حدث في الاديان الاخرى.. ثم كان الخوف الاكبر من الاحاديث الموضوعة والمدسوسة والاسرائيليات.. وليس ادل على هذا الخوف من ان البخاري لم يدون من ستمائة الف حديث جمعها إلا اربعة آلاف حديث فقط وهو نفس الخوف الذى كان في قلب ابى حنيفة الذى لم يصح عنده سوى سبعة عشر حديثاً من مئات الالوف. وإذا كان هذا الشك والخوف عند الاكابر.. فإن من الطبيعي ان يكون عندنا اضعاف هذا الخوف ولا نقبل من الاحاديث ماناقض القرآن الكريم ليس إنكاراً للسنة ولكن غيرة على السنة وخوفا عليها من الوضاعين والمتقولين الذين قولوا الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام ما لم يقل.. إنما نحرص على تنقية السنة من كل دخيل عليها. وفي سورة الاعراف الاية 185 يقول رب العزة والجلال عن قرآنه فبأى حديث بعده يؤمنون . وامر النبي عليه الصلاة والسلام بإحراق كل ما كان يكتب من احاديثه باعتراف ابى هريرة نفسه واعتراف الاكابر من رواة الاحاديث.. وما فعل ابو بكر وعمر بإحراق ما وصل الى ايديهم من احاديث الرسول هو اكبر دليل على استنكار النبى وخشيته وخوفه من ان تتحول هذه الكتابات الى متاهة من التقولات والاختلافات وما نكتبه الان هو السنة بعينها وليس انكار السنة.. إنما نخاف ما كان يخافه رسول الله ونخشى ما كان يخشاه. وفي سورة الاعراف ايضا الايات 3،2 اتبعوا ما انزل اليكم من ربكم ولا تتبعوا من دونه اولياء قليلا ماتذكرون ولا شك ان الحجية العليا تكون للقرآن دائما خاصة في الامور الغيبية التى لا يعلمها الا هو ولا يرتفع الى مستوى هذه الحجية حديث ولا يدانيها مقال فالغيب من شأن الله وحدة. فاذا كانت آيات القرآن قد نفت الشفاعة في اكثر من مكان فنحن نقف مع القران ونرى ان هذا هو الاسلم.. وهذه هى السنة التى يحبها ويرضاها مولانا رسول الله.. يقول القرآن في محكم آياته. ياأيها الذين آمنوا انفقوا مما رزقناكم من قبل ان يأتى يوم لا بيع فيه ولا خلة ولا شفاعة . وفي سورة السجدة الله الذى خلق السموات والارض وما بينهما في ستة ايام ثم استوى على العرش مالكم من دونه من ولى ولا شفيع وهو نفى قطعى لاى نوع من ولى او شفيع . والله يربط هذا الامر باسمه الجلالى.. الله الذى خلق السماوات والارض وما بينهما. ثم من بعد ذلك يربط آيات الشفاعة بالإذن فلا حق لشافع ان يشفع بدون إذن منه سبحانه.. مامن شفيع إلا من بعد إذنه فهى شفاعة مشروطة وليست مطلقة، مثل هذه الايات المحكمة كانت لا بد ان تؤدى بنا الى وقفة حذر وتأمل... وقد وقفها معى الشيخ المراغى وشيخ الازهر السابق والشيخ محمد عبده وشيخ الاسلام إبن تيمية.. والاكابر من السلف الذين احبوا القرآن واحبوا السنة.. ووقفها معى كل ذى عقل وكل حريص على دينه وقالوا.. لا بد ان تفهم الشفاعة التى وردت في القرآن على غير ما نفهم من شفاعات الدنيا... فقال بعضهم هى دعاء يدعوه الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام ليخفف الله على الناس من اهوال المحشر.. وقال البعض الآخر هى مقيدة بالإذن الالهى.. والاذن سيكون للشافع وللمشفوع فيه ولموضوع الشفاعة.. وقال البعض ان الامر بالعقاب او بالعفو قد صدر على العباد منذ الازل وانتهى الامر وما الشفاعة إلا تكريم للشافع وإعلان لوجاهته عند الله.. ولا احد يملك ان يغير من امر الله شيئا فأهل النار هم اهلها منذ ان ولدوا. وما يحدث في يوم القيامة غيب.. فكيف يجوز الاختلاف والتراشق بالتهم في غيب!! ولكن هواة الشجار مازالوا يتشاجرون ويقذفون بالتهم بلا مناسبة فنحن خوارج ونحن منكرون للسنة ونحن مثيرون للفتنة.. واتهمنا المسرفون بالكفر ونحن ماكفرنا ولا خطر لنا الكفر على بال.. بل كنا اهل شغف بالقرآن وأهل تعلق بآياته أكثر منهم.. وكيف يصبح البحث والتدبر والتأمل في آيات الله كفرا. ونحن ما أنكرنا سنة وما أثرنا فتنة وما خرجنا على إجماع.. وانما كانت لنا وقفة امام اشكالية والاشكالية حقيقية وليست مفتعلة وهى مثار خلاف من قديم ونفكر معا في الموضوع. ونتحاور في هدوء كيف تصور المسلمون ان للمجرمين تبعهم استثناءات في الآخرة وان القاتل المسلم لن يدخل النار ولن يخلد فيها... والقرآن يقول في محكم آياته ومن يعص الله ورسوله ويتعد حدوده يدخل نارا خالدا فيها وله عذاب مهين 14 النساء ويقول القرآن ومن يقتل مؤمنا متعمدا فجزاؤه جهنم خالدا فيها وغضب الله عليه ولعنه واعد له عذابا عظيما 93 - النساء.. والظالمون فيهم المسلمون وغير المسلمين ما للظالمين من حميم ولا شفيع يطاع 18 - غافر. لا شفاعة لظالم.. والجبارون والطغاة الذين عذبوا الناس واضطهدوهم وقتلوهم بطول التاريخ هم وأطقم النفاق التى كانت تعاونهم فى الدرك الاسفل من النار. إن المنافقين في الدرك الاسفل من النار ولن تجد لهم نصيرا.. لا نصرة لهؤلاء الناس ولا شفاعة وعد الله المنافقين والمنافقات والكفار نار جهنم خالدين فيها هى حسبهم ولعنهم الله ولهم عذاب مقيم 68 - التوبة. المنافقون مع الكفار في الدرجة والمنافقون هم المسلمون الذين يقولون لا اله إلا الله في الظاهر ان الله جامع المنافقين والكافرين في جهنم جميعا 140 - النساء. لا استثناء للمنافقين المسلمين فهم مع الكفار في الدرجة لأن إسلامهم إسلام لسان لا إسلام قلب. لا مجاملات ولا شفاعات ولا وساطات.. العدالة قاطعة كالسيف وهذا هو اليوم الذى يشيب لهوله الولدان. هل أخطانا ام عند اصحابنا الرافضين قرآن غير القرآن الذى بين ايدينا. افيدونا افادكم الله فنحن مثلكم في حاجة الى قشة نتعلق بها في ذلك اليوم وكيف الحال بأحاديث كتبت وجمعت بعد موت صاحبها بمائة سنة ومائتى سنة في عصر القصور والسلاطين حينما كان كل شىء لإرضاء الحكام.. واين حجية هذه الاحاديث من حجية قرآن كتب فور نزوله باملاء من جبريل كبير الملائكة وبحفظ من الله القدير. وما الحال اذا خالف الحديث صحيح القرآن وناقضت المرويات محكم الايات في قضايا الغيب التى لا يعلمها الا عالم الغيب وحده. كيف لا نتوقف ويأخذنا الخوف والرهبة والحذر ونتردد الف مرة في المصادقة على مانقرأ ولو فعلنا غير ذلك لاتهمنا انفسنا بعدم الاخلاص. إنى لأتمنى من القلب ان تكونوا صادقين في دعواكم. ولكن الأمانى لا تنفع في ذلك اليوم. والمعاناة بحثا عن الحقيقة افضل.. وهذا هو الدين الذى افهمه وهذه هى السنة الواجبة على كل مسلم.

----------


## ابن مصر

د. مصطفي محمود كاتب ومفكر مصري




 الردود الغاضبة والعاتبة 





 الردود الغاضبة والعاتبة على موضوع الشفاعة بالمئات.. وأنا لم أفهم سبباً واحداً لهذا الغضب فالله بكرمه وحلمه فتح لنا باب التوبة لنتوب عن ذنوبنا ونتطهر من أوزارنا وجعل هذه التوبة ممدودة إلى النفس الأخير فلا يغلق بابها إلا ساعة الحشرجة. ومن عجب أن الله جعل هذه التوبة تجب كل الذنوب حتى كبيرها بل حتى الشنيع منها واقرأوا معي سورة البروج وحديث رب العالمين عن الجبارين الذين أحرقوا المؤمنين وهم قعود على النار الموقدة.. يقول ربنا في قرآنه: قتل أصحاب الأخدود النار ذات الوقود إذ هم عليها قعود وهم على ما يفعلون بالمؤمنين شهود وما نقموا منهم إلا أن يؤمنوا بالله العزيز الحميد الذي له ملك السموات الأرض والله على كل شييء شهيد إن الذين فتنوا المؤمنين والمؤمنات ثم لم يتوبوا فلهم عذاب جهنم ولهم عذاب الحريق. والمعنى واضح أن هؤلاء الجبابرة لن يعاقب منهم علي تلك الشناعات التي ارتكبوها إلا الذين لم يتوبوا.. وأن الله بحلمه وكرمه جعل توبة هؤلاء المجرمين مقبولة.. حتى هذا الصنف من عتاة المجرمين يقبل ربنا توبته.. ولم يشترط ربنا لقبول هذه التوبة وساطة.. وإنما سوف يقبلها قابل التوب غافر الذنوب بجوده وكرمه.. وقال في محكم كتابه.. قل لله الشفاعة جميعاً ماذا يراد من رب الجود والكرم أكثر من هذا. وهل يريد الغاضبون والعاتبون أن يفعلوا ما يشاؤون من الذنوب والخطايا ويسترسلوا في ذنوبهم وآثامهم وشرورهم إلى آخر العمر ثم يموتوا دون توبة ويلفظوا أنفاسهم دون ندم ثم يريدون ساعة البعث أن يستقدموا رسولهم ليشفع لهم.. فإذا قلنا لهم ضيعتم فرصتكم الوحيدة في التوبة في حياتكم.. ضجوا واحتجوا ورمونا بالجهل وجاؤوا بعشرات الأحاديث لعشرات من ا لرواه يقولون هذا وذاك من عجيب القول. ولا سلطان عندنا في مثل هذه الأمور الغيبية إلا لكلمة القرآن فهو الكتاب الوحيد الذي تولى ربنا حفظه بنفسه وقال إنا نحن نزلنا الذكر وإنا له لحافظون. هل أخطأنا؟!! أم المخطئون هم.. وقد كانت أمامهم الفرصة في حياتهم ليتوبوا فلم يتوبوا وفتح الله لهم باب التوبة إلى ساعة الحشرجة فلم يعبأوا ومضوا في غيهم يعمهون. إني لا أرى مكاناً لاختلاف ولا موضوعاً لاشتباك.. وإنما كل منا يعمل بإيمانه وكل فريق يعمل على شاكلته فالموضوع لا يصلح فيه الجدل فهو موضوع غيبي يتناول الآخرة.. والآخرة لله وحده يفعل فيها ما يريد فهي شأنه.. وعلينا أن نسمع ونؤمن.. لمن الملك اليوم لله الواحد القهار لا راد لقضائه ولا معقب لحكمه.. هو وحده صاحب الكلمة في ذلك اليوم.. لم يتخذ له وكلاء ولا مساعدين. وربنا تبارك وتعالى هو مالك يوم الدين كما نقرأ في فاتحة الكتاب في كل صلاة. أما هواة الجدل فعلى رسلهم.. فهم سيتكلمون إلى آخر الدهر دون جدوى وكان الإنسان أكثر شييء جدلاً.. ولسنا أقل منهم إجلالاً وإكباراً لمقام سيدنا رسول الله فهو في أعيننا ولكن الله وضع الحدود لكل شييء في قرآنه.. ونعود فنسأل ولماذا لم يتب هذا المذنب وكانت فرصة التوبة ممتدة أمامه طوال عمره وأي عدالة الآن في أن يستقدم رسوله ليجد له مخرجاً من إثمه وكان المخرج أمامه طوال الوقت.. وهل مثل هذا التدخل يليق بمقام رسولنا العظيم وهو أول من يعلم بمقام الهيبة الإلهية.. وبعظمة الجناب الإلهي.. هيهات.. إنما هي شعرة يتمسك بأهدابها المذنبون والمجرمون وأحلام يتعلق بها كل من قعدت به همته عن الطاعة. ونحن لا نريد عذاباً لأحد.. ونحن مثل غيرنا أهل ذنوب ونلتمس المخرج من أهوال هذا اليوم.. ولكن القرآن لا يفتح لنا باباً إلا ويسده.. فهو يقول: ولا تنفع الشفاعة عنده إلا لمن أذن له 23- سبأ وهو كلام عن الملائكة.. ولكن ماذا يقول القرآن بعد ذلك.. حتى إذا فزع عن قلوبهم لهول الموقف قالوا أي قال الملائكة ماذا قال ربكم قالوا الحق وهو العلي الكبير.. إذن لا معدى في هذا اليوم يوم الفزع الأكبر عن الحق.. ولا إذن إلا بالحق وفي مكان آخر يقول عن الملائكة: ولا يشفعون إلا لمن ارتضى 28- الأنبياء وبذلك عاد فأغلق الباب وجعله مقصوراً على أهل الرضا أي المرضي عنهم.. وهو تحصيل حاصل.. فالمرضي عنهم ناجون بحكم ما فعلوا في حياتهم من خير.. والحسنات كما يقول القرآن يذهبن السيئات.. وما زلنا ندور في حلقة مفرغة تبدأ من الحق وتنتهي إلى الحق.. ولا معدي في هذا اليوم عن الحق.. والشفاعة المأذون أصحابها هي شفاعة مشروطة.. والله سوف يحكم بها أو بدونها بنجاة أصحابها لأن حسناتهم غلبت على سيئاتهم.. وحظ الملائكة فيها هي تشريفهم.. وحظ كل من يقوم بهذه الشفاعة هي تشريفه فهو الذي سيقوم بالتهنئة ويضع النيشان على صدر صاحب النصيب.. ولكن هذا النصيب هو لا شك واصل لصاحبه لأنه حقه.. وهذا يوم الحق الذي لا يتم فيه شييء إلا بالحق. وأنا أعجب من الرافضين والمستنكرين فأنا مثلهم من أهل الذنوب ومحتاج لقشة أتعلق بها في هذا اليوم الذي تشيب من هوله الولدان ولكني لا أستطيع أن أخدع نفسي، لا أستطيع أن أحرف معاني الآيات القرآنية لأخرج منها بما يرتاح له قلبي ويشفي فزعي فإن الحق أحق بأن يقال وأولى بأن يتبع وإن كان لا يصادف الهوى. وعلينا أن نواجه هذه الحقيقة المؤلمة.. يوم لا تجزي نفس عن نفس شيئاً ولا تنفعها خلة ولا شفاعة.. الله يربط هذا القانون باسمه الإلهي في سورة السجدة فيقول: الله الذي خلق السموات والأرض وما بينهما في ستة أيام ثم استوى على العرش ما لكم من دونه من ولي ولا شفيع أفلا تتذكرون. ما لكم من دونه من ولي ولا شفيع.. والنفي هنا قطعي لأي نوع من ولي أو شفيع. هذا القطع الذي يرتجف له القلب فزعاً وهولاً.. والذي لا نملك له إلا السجود مبتهلين أن يفتح لنا الله بكرمه وفضله باباً للتوبة.. ماذا نملك أمامه؟!! سوى الاستغفار وطلب العفو والصفح والعزم على التطهير من كل إثم وعلى عدم العود إلى المخالفة أبداً.وهل خرج قادة الإسلام الأوائل وأبطاله إلا من هذه المشكاة.. مشكاة القرآن وما كان على أيامهم كتب سيرة ولا رواة سيرة ولكنهم كانوا يشهدون السيرة بأعينهم من معينها الحي من النبي نفسه الذي كان يخرج معهم في غزواتهم.. وكان كل واحد فيهم نموذجاً ومثالاً.. وكان كل واحد فيهم أمة في رجل. والآن وقد تراخى بنا الزمن وأصبحنا نقرأ عن وعن وعن إلى آخر العنعنات التي لا يعلم بها إلا الله.. واختلف أهل هذه العنعنات.. والقرآن بين أيدينا لا اختلاف فيه وآياته المحكمة كالسيف تقطعنا عن أي شك. وما أحب أن يقول رسولنا لربه يوم القيامة.. يا رب إن قومي اتخذوا هذا القرآن مهجورا.. وما أحب أن نهجر المشكاة ونبع القوة التي خرج منها أوائل هذه الأمة فنقطع عن أنفسنا الإلهام والمدد.. والتاريخ يهتف بنا طول الوقت.. إن عدتم عدنا. إن عدتم إلى إيمانكم عدنا إلى نصرتكم. فهلا جمعنا العزم علي أن نعود. وهلا جمعنا العزم علي أن نرجع إلى دستورنا وقرآننا ونتعاهد معاً على أن نتمسك به إلى آخر يوم في حياتنا. وأضعف الإيمان أن نتدبر آيات القرآن الكريم ولا نغلق باب الاجتهاد في فهمها أبداً فكل كتاب يؤخذ منه ويرد إلا هذا الكتاب فهو خزينة العلم كله وما أضر بالإسلام والمسلمين إلا إغلاقهم لباب الاجتهاد في دينهم وتحويلهم لمرويات السيرة إلى مسلمات ومقدسات ومحظورات لا تمس ولا تناقش كأنها مومياوات محنطة. وما حفزني على الكتابة في موضوع الشفاعة إلا حديث رسولنا العظيم الذي قال فيه.. من يترك العمل ويتكل على الشفاعة يورد نفسه المهالك ويحرم من رحمةالله.. كان خوفي من هذه الاتكالية هو حافزي الأول والأخير. وما كتبت ما كتبت إلا اجتهاداً ولا أدعي العصمة والله وحده أعلم بالصواب فإن أصبت فبهديه وإن أخطأت فمن نفسي.. هو وحده سبحانه أهل التقوى وأهل المغفرة. ومن أفضل الردود التي جاءتني هو هذا الرد القيم من الدكتور عبدالعظيم المطعني الأستاذ بجامعة الأزهر وهو يهدينا إلى مخرج مأمون من هذه القضية الخلافية الشائكة في موضوع الشفاعة.. ويؤمن الدكتور المطعني أن الشفاعة حقيقة قرآنية ثابتة لا شك فيها ولكنها مشروطة وليست مطلقة بدون ضوابط.. فهي لا تجوز لكافر ولا لمشرك.. فلا يصح لمحمد عليه الصلاة والسلام أن يشفع في أبي جهل ولا موسى أن يشفع في السامري والآيات التي قالت عن بعض أهل النار. وما هم بخارجين من النار البقرة- 65-67.. تتحدث عن كفرة لا تنفعهم شفاعة.. فهي لا تنفي الشفاعة وإنما تؤكد على شروطها. وأول شروط الشفاعة.. الإذن الإلهي. ما من شفيع إلا من بعد إذنه (3- يونس). من ذا الذي يشفع عنده إلا بإذنه البقرة- 355. يومئذ لا تنفع الشفاعة إلا من أذن له الرحمن ورضي له قولا طه- 109. ولا تنفع الشفاعة عنده إلا لمن أذن سبأ- 23. والإذن يكون للشافع وللمشفوع فيه ولموضوع الشفاعة. وبهذا لا يعود هناك تناقض بين شفاعة الشفعاء وبين المشيئة الإلهية ويتأكد أكثر معنى الآية ولله الشفاعة جميعاً فلن توجد إرادة في العفو سابقة على إرادته. وأيضاً تنتفي عن هذه الشفاعة صفة الوساطات والتزكيات التي نعرفها في الدنيا في أنها لن تتخطى الحق ولن تتجاوز العدل لأنها لن تصدر إلا بإذن من الحكيم العليم بالسر وأخفى.. لا ملائكة ولا رسل ولا شهداء ولا صديقين.. وإنما إرادة الله وحده.. فهو إذا أذن بها كنت وإن لم يأذن بها لم تكن.. فهو وحده مالك أمور الشفاعة كلها.. وهو ليس في حاجة إلى مساعدين فهو خالق كل شيء من عدم وحده.. وإنما أراد بالشفاعة أن تكون تشريفاً للشافع ورحمة للمشفوع فيه.. وأولى الناس بهذا الشرف هو النبي الخاتم محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام لا جدال. أما الأحاديث النبوية ومرويات السيرة فلا ينكر الدكتور المطعني أن فيها الحديث الضعيف وفيها الدخيل والعليل والمكذوب وكل هذا مصنف ومعروض ومدروس ويخضع للنقد في كتب الحديث والسنة ولا يدعونا في مجمله إلا الاكتفاء بالقرآن باعتباره الأكثر مصداقية والمحفوظ من الله فالله يقول في قرآنه: وأنزلنا إليك الذكر لتبين للناس ما نزل إليهم النحل- 44. وتبيين الرسول هو أقواله وأفعاله وأخلاقه وسلوكه.. ورفض السنة يفتح الباب لفتن لا آخر لها.. ويهدم أصل الدين كله.. فهل عرفنا الصلاة وإقامتها والزكاة ومصارفها والحج وشعائره إلا من السنة.. ولو اكتفينا بالقرآن لما عرفنا شيئاً من هذا. والدكتور المطعني له حق في مخاوفه.. وهو كعادته يقدم فهماً مقبولاً وحلاً للإشكالات التي تعترض قارىء القرآن حينما يرى الآيات القرآنية تنفي الشفاعة في مكان وتثبتها في مكان آخر.. فالشفاعة لا تأتي في القرآن مطلقة بل تأتي مقيدة بالإذن ولها ضوابط وشروط.. فإذا لم تتوفر الشروط ولا الضوابط فلا إذن.. والله وحده مصدر الإذن.. وهنا سر الإشكال. والقرآن ككل مضافاً إليه السنة ككل ضروريات معاً لفهم الدين.. ولفهم هذه القضية بالذات.. وأضيف للإشكالية جانباً آخر.. هو أن موضوع الشفاعة غيبي. ومكانها وزمانها يوم القيامة.. ولا أحد يستطيع أن يدعي الإحاطة بما سيجري في هذا اليوم.. ولا نملك بعد استعراض القرآن والسنة إلا الاجتهاد في الفهم.. واحتمال الخطأ وارد.. والاختلاف على المقام المحمود يحسمه القرآن فقد قال القرآن أننا أمة وسطاً وأننا شهداء على الناس وأن الرسول شهيداً علينا وأنه هو الرسول الخاتم وأن الكتاب الذي جاء به مهيمناً على كل الكتب . ومن الطبيعي أن يكون صاحب كل هذا هو المأذون في الشفاعة وأن هذا هو مقامه الرفيع والمحمود.وهذا لا يتناقض مع الآية المحكمة.. ولله الشفاعة جميعاً.. لأن الله فوق الكل وصاحب الإذن.. وبدونه ما كانت لتكون هناك شفاعة على الإطلاق.. والخوض في الموضوع يورد المهالك. وقد اتسعت صدور القراء للكثير في موضوع علمنا فيه قليل.. وتبادل الاتهامات والتراشق بالجدل سوف يسلمنا إلى جهالات نحن في غنى عنها. ولهذا نكتفي بما قلناه ونختم الموضوع مؤثرين الإيمان على الجدل والتفويض على تبادل التهم.. فبحور العلم بلا شاطىء وأعماقها بلا أغوار والله وحده هو الهادي ونسأله

----------


## ابن مصر

د. مصطفي محمود كاتب ومفكر مصري




 وما هم بخارجين من النار 


 القرآن ينفي إمكانية خروج من يدخل النار في الكثير والعديد من آياته. يريدون أن يخرجوا من النار وما هم بخارجين منها ولهم عذاب مقيم المائدة- 37 . ويقول أهل النار في سورة المؤمنون: ربنا أخرجنا منها فإن عدنا فإنا ظالمون قال اخسأوا فيها ولا تكلمون (المؤمنون 107-108 . ويقول في سورة البقرة كذلك يريهم الله أعمالهم حسرات عليهم وما هم بخارجين من النار البقرة- 167 . ويقول الله لمحمد عليه الصلاة والسلام في سورة الزمر: أفمن حق عليه كلمة العذاب أفأنت تنقذ من في النار والكلام لرسول الله مباشرة في استفهام استنكاري الزمر- 19 والله ينكر على رسوله أن يقول مثل هذا الكلام. وهذه الثوابت القرآنية تتناقض تماماً مع مرويات الأحاديث النبوية في كتب السيرة عن إخراجه لمن يشاء من أمته من النار مما يؤكد أن هذه الأحاديث موضوعة ولا أساس لها من الصحة ولا يمكن أن تكون قد صدرت عن النبي. بل إن درجات النار وأقسامها قد تحددت سلفاً في القرآن ومواقع المجرمين قد عُلمت. وإن جهنم لموعدهم أجمعين. لها سبعة أبواب لكل باب منهم جزء مقسوم الحجر- 43-44 فكل مجرم قد تحددت مكانته من قبل في النار، واختصت به واختص بها.. وهذا يؤكد أن كل ما ذكر عن إخراج الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام بشفاعته للبعض من النار وإدخالهم الجنة يناقض صريح القرآن ولا يمكن أن يكون له أساس من الصحة. وشفاعة الملائكة للبعض في القرآن لا تأتي أبداً سابقة للحكم الإلهي بالعفو بل تأتي بعده لا يشفعون إلا لمن ارتضى فالحكم الإلهي بالعفو يأتي أولاً وتكون شفاعة الملائكة أشبه بالبشارة.. حينما تعلم الملائكة أن الله قد ارتضى تبرئة فلان فإنها تبشره فالمقام الإلهي مقام جليل مرهوب.. وفي الحضرة الإلهية لا يملك أحد أن يسبق الله بكلمة أو رأي لا يسبقونه بالقول وهم بأمره يعملون 27- الأنبياء . وفي سورة النبأ الآية 38 يقول القرآن عن الملائكة: .... لا يتكلمون إلا من أذن له الرحمن وقال صوابا . وكم من ملك في السماوات والأرض لا تغنى شفاعتهم شيئاً إلا من بعد أن يأذن الله لمن يشاء ويرضى. ومعنى ذلك أن شفاعة الملائكة لا تأتي إلا بعد الإذن وبعد العلم بأن الله قد عفا عن فلان.. فهي بشارة وليست شفاعة وهي أقرب إلى التهنئة بالنجاة. والقانون العام في ذلك اليوم.. يوم الدين.. يوم تدان الأنفس بما عملت.. أنه لا شفاعة تجدي ولا شفاعة تُقبل.. لأنه لا أحد يملك هذه الشفاعة.. فلله الشفاعة جميعاً.. لمن الملك اليوم لله الواحد القهار.. لا أحد غيره.. ولا كلمة إلى جوار كلمته. يوم لا تملك نفس لنفس شيئاً والأمر يومئذ لله. لا تملك أي نفس لأي نفس.. مهما علا مقام هذه النفس التي تشفع ومهما بلغت درجتها.. لا تملك من أمر الله شيئاً. ويلخص القرآن قانون هذا اليوم الرهيب في كلمات قليلة: قل لله الشفاعة جميعاً. فجمعية الأمر والنهي في يده وحده.. هو وحده الملجأ والملاذ وجمعية الشفاعة بأسرها في يده فهو وحده صاحب العلم المحيط وهو وحده أرحم الراحمين ولا يستطيع مخلوق أن يدعي أنه أكثر رحمة بعباد الله من الله أو أعلم بهم منه.. فهو وحده عالم الغيب والشهادة.. وهو وحده الذي يعلم ما بين أيديهم وما خلفهم ولا يحيط أي منهم بعلمه إلا بما شاء.. وهو وحده الولي وهو يحيي الموتى وهو على كل شيء قدير. ليس بأمانيكم ولا أماني أهل الكتاب من يعمل سوءاً يجز به ولا يجد له من دون الله ولياً ولا نصيرا. والجزاء في هذا اليوم على قدر العمل والعفو والصفح حق لله تعالى وحده فلله الشفاعة جميعاً لا يشاركه في هذا الحق مخلوق. وإذا كان الهدف من شفاعة الشفعاء هو إضافة معلومة عن عذر المذنب وظروفه فالله تعالى أعلم بظروفه من أي مخلوق.. يقول القرآن: إن ربك واسع المغفرة هو أعلم بكم إذ أنشأكم من الأرض وإذ أنتم أجنة في بطون أمهاتكم .. (فمن منكم عنده مثل هذا العلم الإحاطي) لينافس رب العالمين في هذا المقام.. لا أحد قطعاً.. والله وحده هو الجدير به.. ولهذا تخلص الشفاعة له وحده في جمعية تنفي تدخل أحد.. ولا يملك الكل إلا أن ينتظر ما تنطق به المشيئة. وتبقى بعض حالات مفوض أمر أصحابها في الآخرة إلى الله عز وجل وحده مثل ما جاء في هذه الآيات. وأخرون اعترفوا بذنوبهم خلطوا عملاً صالحاً وآخر سيئاً عسى الله أن يتوب عليهم إن الله غفور رحيم. وآخرون مُرجون لأمر الله إما يعذبهم وإما يتوب عليهم والله عليم حكيم. ومنهم المستضعفون في الأرض يقال لهم ألم تكن أرض الله واسعة فتهاجروا فيها فأولئك مأواهم جهنم إلا المستضعفين من الرجال والنساء والولدان لا يستطيعون حيلة ولا يهتدون سبيلا.. فأولئك عسى الله أن يعفو عنهم وكان الله عفواً غفورا . فهو وحده الذي يتكرم بهذه التوبة.. وهذا معنى الآية فلله الشفاعة جميعا . ويبقى السؤال عن المقام المحمود ما هو؟ ومن يكون الموعود به في القرآن.. ومن كان المخاطب بهذه الآيات من سورة الإسراء. وإن كادوا ليستفزونك من الأرض ليخرجوك منها وإذا لا يلبثون خلافك إلا قليلاً سنة من قد أرسلنا قبلك من رسلنا ولا تجد لسنتنا تحويلا.. أقم الصلاة لدلوك الشمس إلى غسق الليل وقرآن الفجر إن قرآن الفجر كان مشهودا.. ومن الليل فتهجد به نافلة لك عسى أن يبعثك ربك مقاماً محمودا . والمخاطب هو محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام وحده لا سواه بلا شك. والمقام هو مقام البشارة العظمى والله أعلم وليس مقام الشفاعة العظمى كما يذكر المفسرون وذلك لأن جمعية الشفاعة كلها لله وحده كما ذكر القرآن وكرر في محكم آياته وأنه لا أحد أعلم بخلقه منه ولا أرحم بهم منه.. فهو أرحم الراحمين وليس لله منافس في هذا ولا يجوز أن يكون له منافس في هذا المقام.. والأقرب أن يكون هذا المقام المحمدي هو مقام البشير الأعظم .. ويؤكد ذلك القرآن مكرراً في آياته أنه هو الذي أرسل رسوله للعالمين نذيراً وبشيراً.. وبحكم القرب من الله سيكون أول من يعلم بالعفو عن السعداء من أمته وسيكون أول من يبشرهم بالجنة والرضوان.. أقول ذلك اجتهاداً والله أعلم فالموضوع غيب.. ويوم الدين بأهواله.. وبما سيجري فيه هو غيب الغيب ولا يملك قارىء القرآن إلا أن يحاول الفهم دون المساس بالثوابت القرآنية.. وخصوصية المقام المحمدي من الثوابت التي لا شك فيها.. كما أن خصوصية الشفاعة لله وحده وأن جمعية الشفاعة ينفرد بها الله وحده هي ثابت مطلق آخر من ثوابت القرآن لا مرية فيه. وعلينا أن نفهم الشفاعة في هذه الحدود. والقرآن هو الكتاب الوحيد الذي تولى رب العالمين حفظه بنفسه من أي تحريف وقال في كتابه المحكم.. إنا نحن نزلنا الذكر وإنا له لحافظون.. ولم يقل لنا رب العالمين أنه حفظ كتاب البخاري أو غيره من كتب السيرة.. وما يقوله البخاري مناقضاً للقرآن لا يلزمنا في شيء.. ويُسأل عنه البخاري يوم الحساب ولا نسأل نحن فيه. ولم يكن البخاري رضي الله عنه وأرضاه هو الوحيد الذي خاض في موضوع السيرة النبوية ولكن كتاب السيرة كثيرون وقد تناقضوا واختلفوا بين بعضهم البعض.. وامتلأت كتب السيرة بالموضوع والمدسوس من الأحاديث والعجيب والمنكر من الإسرائيليات. وقرأنا في أكثر من كتاب من كتب السيرة أن النبي عليه الصلاة والسلام مات ودرعه مرهونة عند يهودي. وهو كذب وافتراء لا يعقل فقد مات سيدنا رسول الله والغنائم وخيرات البلاد المفتوحة تجبى من كل مكان وللرسول ولفقراء المسلمين نصيب فيها وله الخمس بحكم القرآن. والقرآن يقول لرسوله: ولسوف يعطيك ربك فترضى ألم يجدك يتيماً فآوى ووجدك ضالاً فهدى ووجدك عائلاً فأغنى. الله يقول بأنه أغنى رسوله.. فما حكاية هذه الدرع المرهونة عند يهودي إلا أن تكون إسرائيليات مدسوسة.. وغيرها الكثير.. فلا أقل من أن نحتكم إلى العمدة في أمور ديننا حتى لا تنفرط وحدتنا وحتى لا نتفرق بدداً. والعمدة المعتمد في جميع أمور الملة هو القرآن المجيد نتمسك به ونحتكم إليه في كل صغيرة وكبيرة.. وما تناقض في كتب السيرة مع القرآن لا نأخذ به فالذين كتبوا السيرة بشر مثلنا يخطئون ويصيبون.. أما القرآن فهو الكتاب المحفوظ من رب العالمين وهو الكتاب الوحيد الموثق بين كل ما تبقى من كتب مقدسة بين أيدينا وهو المهيمن عليها جميعها بلا استثناء. ألم يقل ربنا تبارك وتعالى لمحمد عليه الصلاة والسلام في سورة آل عمران الآية 128 ليس لك من الأمر شيء أو يتوب عليهم أو يعذبهم فإنهم ظالمون . فكيف نقلب الأمر ونجعل من النبي صاحب الأمر يوم القيامة والمنفرد بالشفاعة من دون الله.. وهو الذي قال له معاتباً.. ليس لك من الأمر شيء.. وحينما جاء البلاغ للنبي في سورة الشعراء: وأنذر عشيرتك الأقربين الشعراء- 214 . ألم يبادر النبي فينادي على أهل بيته يا خديجة إني لن أغني عنك من الله شيئا يا عائشة إني لن أغني عنك من الله يا فلان يا فلان.. ولم يدع أحداً من أهل بيته إلا أبلغه. وهذا كلام السيرة وكلام كتاب السيرة أنفسهم أن النبي قد أخلى مسؤوليته وتبرأ من الوساطة لأحد حتى لأعز الناس.. حتى لابنته الغالية ومهجة قلبه فاطمة.. فكيف انقلبوا على أنفسهم وكيف نكسوا على رؤوسهم وجعلوا بعد ذلك من النبي وسيطا يتشفع عند الله ليخرج من النار بعض من دخلها من أمته.. فيخرجهم ربنا من النار وقد امتحشوا من أثر جهنم أي تفحموا. وكيف يقبل هذا الكلام ويوضع في كفة واحدة مع كلام الله المحكم الذي لا يأتيه الباطل من بين يديه ولا من خلفه. وكيف نقلب موازين العدالة في ذلك اليوم الذي تشيب لهوله الولدان ونحولها إلى وساطات وشفاعات وتزكيات ونجعل من أنفسنا صفوة الأمم وخيرها على الإطلاق. ولقد قال ربنا.. كنتم خير أمة أخرجت للناس.. كنتم فعل ماض.. فجعلنا هذه الخيرية صفة مطلقة ثم جعلنا من أنفسنا المالكين ليوم الدين.. فجعلنا الله أذل الأمم وأضعفها وأضيعها وأفقرها وأقلها شأناً. ونرجو أن نبدل من أحوالنا ليبدل الله من أقدارنا وأن نتوب عن ذنوبنا ليتوب علينا.. إنه سبحانه نعم التواب. ينشر بترتيب مع وكالة الأهرام للصحافة

----------


## ابن مصر

د. مصطفي محمود كاتب ومفكر مصري




 الأغلبية والأقلية





 المعاناة هى سلم الوصول الى رحمة الله والدعاء هوالمفتاح الى باب القبول وقد أكرمني الله ان اصعد هذا الدرج الشاق عدة مرات فى حياتى فتداول على جسمى الجراحون فى الكثير من الجراحات حتى كاد لا يخلو جسمى العليل من طعنة مشرط.. وكانت آخر هذه العمليات وهى العملية السادسة والعشرون فى مستشفى دار الفؤاد وعلى يد الجراح القدير ذى الأنامل البصيرة الدكتور اسامة سليمان.. والمستشفى عالى التجهيز جميل البنيان لا يقل عن أمثاله فى أوروبا وأميركا. وقد سمعت من الدكتور محمد عبدالوهاب صاحب ومدير هذا المستشفى عن الحرب المعلنة على هذا المستشفى وان قراراً صدر بمنع استدعاء أى طبيب اميركى أو جراح فرنسى أو أى اسم مشهور فى أوروبا للمعاونة في جراحات هذا المستشفى والقرار صدر من وزير الصحة ومن نقيب الاطباء بمظنة أنه حماية لاطبائناالمصريين.. وتساءلت: ما وجه الحماية.. والسفر الى هذه البلاد الاجنبية سوف يستنزف الملايين من عملتنا الصعبة من خزانتنا المثقلة نفسها ومن جيوب المئات الذين كانوا يحلمون بالسفر.. وكل هذا الفاقد كان من الممكن توفيره بعمل هذه الجراحات فى مصر وبالعملة المصرية.. وسوف يستفيد اطباؤنا وجراحونا من هذا الباب المفتوح على العالم بمعرفة كل جديد فى علوم طبية متطورة بلا نهاية.. وقال المفسرون ان هذه القررات لا يمكن ان تكون قرارات فردية تعسفية وانما هى دائما نتيجة تشاور ونتيجة مجالس تعقد وأغلبية من الاصوات.. وان هذا شأن الديمقراطية فى كل مكان.. وقال البعض ان هذه الاغلبية قد تقع فى قبضة اصحاب الاهواء واصحاب المصالح وجماعات الضغط فلا يأتى من ورائه مصلحة بل مضرة.. وقال البعض ان خطأ الاغلبية أرحم من تحكم الاقلية وغلبة الفردية وان هذه موضة هذا الزمان. فى دنيانا الفوز بالأغلبية يوصلك الى الفوز بكل شىء فأحزاب الاغلبية هى التى تفوز بالمناصب وهى التى تمثل الشعب اكثر وهى التى تمثل وجهات النظر الاكثر عدلا والأكثر انصافا.. وأن تكون مع الاغلبية معناها ان تكون مع الحق ومع اهل الصدارة.. هذا حال الدنيا.. أما فى الآخرة فيعلمنا ربنا ان الاغلبية على ضلال.. وأن الاكثرية فى جهنم.. فأكثر الناس فى القرآن لا يعلمون وأكثر الناس لا يفقهون واكثر الناس لا يؤمنون واكثر الناس لا يعقلون.. ان هم الا كالانعام بل هم أضل.. ويقول ربنا عن الاكثرية.. ان يتبعون الا الظن.. فهم على الباطل دائما وهم الاخسرون على طول الخط.. ولن يدخل الجنة فى اخر المطاف الا الاقلية. يقول ربنا عن هذه الفئة الناجية.. وقليل من عبادى الشكور ويقول عن المؤمنين وقليل ما هم .. وهذه هى القلة المرشحة للفوز بالجنة.. فلا اعتبار للأغلبية فى الآخرة والكثرة لا قيمة لها.. فنحن امام انتقائية صارمة.. وغربال ضيق الخروق لن ينفذ منه الا الصفوة وصفوة الصفوة. ولن يجرؤ صوت ان يرتفع امام هذه الانتقائية الربانية الصارمة.. حتى الملائكة.. لا يتكلمون الا من أذن له الرحمن وقال صوابا.. ولا يشفعون الا لمن ارتضي. ولا شفاعة سوف تخرج احدا من النار.. وما ترويه الاحاديث عن ان محمدا عليه الصلاة والسلام سوف يخرج من النار كل المسلمين بذنوبهم فلا يبقى فى النار واحد قال لا إله الا الله ولو لمرة واحدة فى حياته.. هى أحاديث تخالف صحيح القرآن.. فالنبى فى القرآن يشكو أمته ولا يتوسط لمذنبيها فيقول لربه.. يارب ان قومى اتخذوا هذا القرآن مهجوراً.. وهى شكوى صريحة.. وكلام مناقض لأى شفاعة. ولن ينجو من المذنبين الا من تكرم عليه رب العزة وفتح له بابا للتوبة قبل الممات. الملائكة فى طوافهم حول العرش.. يسبحون لربهم ويستغفرون للمؤمنين ويدعون لهم قائلين.. ربنا وقهم السيئات .. ومن تق السيئات يومئذ فقد رحمته وذلك هو الفوز العظيم. إذن الوسيلة الوحيدة للنجاة من العقاب هى ان يقى ربنا عباده من الوقوع فى السيئات اصلا.. أو يفتح لهم باب التوبة فى حياتهم إذا تورطوا فيها. وهذه هى أبواب الشفاعة الممكنة.. وهى دعاء النبى لمسلمى هذه الامة بان يختم حياتهم بتوبة. أما الشفاعة بمعنى هدم الناموس واخراج المذنبين من النار وادخالهم الجنة.. فهى فوضى الوسايط التى نعرفها فى الدنيا.. ولا وجود لها فى الآخرة.. وكل ما جاء بهذا المعنى فى الاحاديث النبوية مشكوك فى سنده ومصدره لانه يخالف صريح القرآن. يقول ربنا عن المجرمين وما هم بخارجين من النار وهذا هو القرآن.. ولا يعقل من نبى القرآن ان يطالب بهدم القرآن ولكن المسلمين الذين عرفوا بالاتكالية قد باتوا يفعلون كل منكر ويرتكبون عظائم الذنوب اتكالا على نبيهم الذى سوف يخرجهم فى حفنة واحدة من النار ويلقى بهم فى الجنة بفضله وكرمه.. وهم الذى شكاهم الى ربه فى صريح قرآنه وجأر بشكواه قائلا: يا رب ان قومى اتخذوا هذا القرآن مهجوراً والقرآن يقول.. ولله الشفاعة جميعا .. وهو بذلك يجمع سلطة الشفاعة جمعية واحدة ويجعلها لله وحده.. ويقول ما من شفيع إلا من بعد إذنه 3-يونس . والسبب طبيعى.. فهو وحده الذى يعلم استحقاقات كل فرد.. وماذا فعل فى دنياه من خير وشر.. وما هى أعذاره ان كانت له أعذار.. وهو الوحيد الذى يعلم قلبه وضميره ويعلم سره ويعلم ما هو أخفى من ذلك السر فماذا سوف تضيف هذه الشفاعة لعلم الله؟؟!! اتنبئونه بما لا يعلم فى السموات والارض؟؟ ومن ذا الذى يجرؤ ان يعدل حكما حكم به رب العالمين والقرآن يقول فى آية شديدة القطع والوضوح له غيب السموات والارض ابصر به واسمع ما لهم من دونه من ولى ولا يشرك فى حكمه احدا 26-الكهف . القرآن يقول فى قطعية واضحة.. ان الله لا يشرك فى حكمه احدا.. ويقول فى قرآنه وأنذر به الذين يخافون ان يحشروا الى ربهم ليس لهم من دونه ولي ولا شفيع 51-الانعام . ثم يتكرر نفس المعنى فى آية اخرى فى سورة السجدة الآية الله الذى خلق السموات والارض وما بينهما فى ستة أيام ثم استوى على العرش ما لكم من دونه من ولي ولا شفيع أفلا تتذكرون فأضاف فى هذه الآية حرف من .. مالكم من دونه من ولي ولا شفيع وهو نفى قطعى لأى نوع من ولي أو شفيع ..هذه الآيات المحكمات فى نفى الشفاعة تجعلنا نعيد النظر بتفهم لأى آية تتكلم عن الشفاعة ونفهمها فى حدود المتشابه فلا ننساق وراء هذه الاحاديث الموضوعة التى تملأ كتب السيرة وتدعى بأن النبى عليه الصلاة والسلام سوف يخرج من النار كل من قال لا إله الا الله وما اسهل ان نقول وما أهون أن ننطق بالكلام ونحن اكثر الامم كلاما واقلها التزاما . ويوم القيامة يوم عظيم ويوم مجموع له الناس ويوم مشهود ويوم يجعل الولدان شيبا.. ولا يمكن ان يكون محلا لهذا التبسيط ولهذه الخفة فى الفهم. يا أيها الذين آمنوا انفقوا مما رزقناكم من قبل ان يأتى يوم لا بيع فيه ولا خله ولا شفاعة والكافرون هم الظالمون البقرة-254 . وللأسف الشديد نحن نقرأ كتب السيرة بتسليم مطلق وكأنها قرآن منزل.. ومحفوظ.. والله لم يقل لنا انه تولى حفظ هذه الكتب.. وهو لم يحفظ الا القرآن.. وكل ما عدا القرآن من كتب يجب ان تخضع للنقد مهما عظم شأن اصحابها.. والاسرائيليات تملأ كتب السيرة وقد دسوا علينا ان الرسول سحر وان جبريل استخرج له لفافة السحر من البئر.. وهو كذب صراح بشهادة القرآن نفسه.. بما روى على لسان الكفار اتهاما للنبى عليه الصلاة والسلام إذ يقول الظالمون ان تتبعون إلا رجلا مسحوراً 47-الاسراء . فالقرآن ينسب امثال هذا الاتهام للظالمين من الكفار الذين يريدون تشويه صورة النبى بما لا يليق وبما ليس فيه.. والآية تكذيب ضمنى لهذه الحكايات التى ذكرها كتاب السيرة والتى روت ان النبى عليه الصلاة والسلام بفعل هذا السحر كان يأتى بأفعال ولا يدرك بأنه فعلها ويأتى بأقوال ولا يدرى بأنه قالها.. حتى اخرج له جبريل السحر وتم شفاؤه.. وهو كلام خطير يطعن فى دور النبى عليه الصلاة والسلام كمبلغ عن الله وكرسول والقرآن صريح فى التأكيد على عصمة النبى عليه الصلاة والسلام. والله يعصمك من الناس 67-المائدة فهذه المرويات كلها اكاذيب. وليس غريبا ان تمتلىء هذه الكتب بالمدسوس من احاديث الشفاعة فنقرأ فى أحدها ان النبى عليه الصلاة والسلام يدخل بشفاعته الى الجنة رجلا لم يفعل فى حياته خيرا قط.. ويكون هذا الرجل هو آخر الداخلين الى الجنة وما الهدف من امثال هذه الاحاديث المدسوسة سوى افساد الدين والتحريض على التسيب والانحلال وفتح باب الجنة سبهلله للكل.. لأن الشفيع سجد عند قدم العرش وقال متوسلا.. لا ابرح حتى تدخل كل امتى الجنة يارب ومرويات كثيرة رواها اصحابها بلا عدد وبلا حصر واحيانا بحسن نية ظنا منهم انهم يزيدون بها في تمجيد النبى ويرفعون مقامه عند ربه.. وينسون انهم بكلامهم يفسدون جلال المشهد ويهدمون جدية اللحظة التى تشيب لها الولدان وتزيغ فيها الابصار وتنعقد الالسن وتتزلزل الاقدام وتذهل كل مرضعة عما ارضعت هذه اللحظة الهائلة التى يحشد فيها القرآن كل ألوان الاهوال، إذا الشمس كورت وإذا النجوم انكدرت وإذا الجبال سيرت وإذا العشار عطلت وإذا الوحوش حشرت وإذا البحار سجرت وإذا النفوس زوجت وإذا الموءودة سئلت بأى ذنب قتلت وإذا الصحف نشرت وإذا السماء كشطت وإذا الجحيم سعرت التكوير 1-12 . هل هذه لحظة يساوم فيها النبى ربه لاخراج رجل من النار وادخاله الجنة وهو لم يفعل خيرا قط فى حياته، ان لم يكن هذا هو الهزل.. فماذا يكون.. وحاشا لله.. ما كان لرسولنا العظيم ان يفعل هذا.. ان هى الا تخرصات وأكاذيب.. وأقوال مدسوسة.. ولو استطاعوا ان يجعلوا منه ابنا لله لفعلوا. ان للاسلام اعداء ولدوا مع ميلاده، وكبروا معه ولبسوا ملابسه وصاحبوه بالسوء وحاصروه بالفتن وحفوه بالعداوات وحاولوا تشويهه بالمفتريات.. ورأيناهم فى زماننا يلبسونه لبسة الإرهاب ولن يكفوا عن الكيد له والمكر بأهله.. الى قيام الساعة ولكن القرآن وقف لهم بالمرصاد.. وحسن فهم القرآن وسلامة تفسيره كان التأمين الحقيقى والضمان الوحيد لسلامة الدين نفسه اقرأوا السيرة من خلال القرآن تفهموا السيرة احسن.. وتفهموا الدين احسن ولا تستخفكم الروايات والاحاديث التى تدخلكم الجنة بغير حساب لمجرد انكم تلفظتم بكلمة التوحيد.. فالتوحيد ليس مجرد كلمة وانما حقيقة تملأ القلب ويترجمها العمل ويؤكدها السعى فى الارض وفى مصالح الناس وتعبر عنها حركة الحياة بأسرها. وان ليس للانسان الا ما سعى وان سعيه سوف يرى ثم يجزاه الجزاء الأوفى وان الى ربك المنتهى النجم 39-40-41 . ليس للانسان الا ما سعى.. والسعى هنا يتضمن كل حركة الانسان ومجموع عمله ونشاطه وثمرات فكره ومجموع خيره وشره ونفعه وضرره الى وقفة المنتهى امام ربه حينما تحين الساعة.. أما الكلام مجرد الكلام فلا يقدم ولا يؤخر. أما قال وقلنا وقالوا فهى شقشقة ألسن ومجرد هراء لن يدخل احدا جنة ولن ينجى احدا من نار.. تأملات طافت بى وأنا أتأهب للدخول إلى غرفة العمليات قد ألقى فيها ربى أو أفوز منه بجائزة الشفاء. سبحانه لا إله إلا هو ولا رجاء إلا فيه ينشر بالترتيب مع وكالة الاهرام للصحافة

----------


## ابن مصر

د. مصطفي محمود كاتب ومفكر مصري




 الأكراد 

 عودة



 الأكراد مسلمون هائمون مشردون بلا وطن وبلا أرض.. ثلاثون مليونا يتوزعون بين العراق ولبنان وسوريا وايران وتركيا وينتشرون في أوروبا وآسيا والكثير من دول العالم شراذم وجماعات.. يطالبون بالهوية وبأرض تجمعهم ودولة تمثلهم وراية تضمهم ويقاتلون قتال حياة وموت منذ 14 سنة من اجل هذا الوطن المفقود.. بلغ قتلاهم أكثر من 29 ألف قتيل.. وقد تكاتفت اسرائيل وتركيا واميركا على ضربهم وتشتيتهم وقتل زعاماتهم والايقاع بين قياداتهم والكيد لهم بكل سبيل.. ربما لثأر قديم من البطل الكردي صلاح الدين الايوبي الذي هزم الحملات الصليبية في الماضي واستأصل الأمل الذي كان يراود أوروبا في احتلال القدس ولانتزاع راية الفتوحات الاسلامية من المسلمين ورد الغزو الاسلامي الى خندق الجزيرة العربية ولاطفاء شعلة التوحيد الى الأبد. ولا تفسير لهذا الغل الاسرائيلي سوى كراهية اليهود وحقدهم على كل ما هو اسلامي.. فعالم الاكراد هو التيه الاسلامي والشتات الاسلامي في مقابل الشتات اليهودي.. ومذابح الاكراد هي التى يبرد بها اليهود نار الهولوكوست اليهودي.. ولهذا يجر اليهود أميركا جرا الى هذه المعركة.. وحكام تركيا من اليهود الدونمة يفعلون نفس الشيء.. والاكراد بين طرفي مطرقة وسندان. ولأن الاكراد شعب صلب مقاتل وروح متأججة لا تنطفىء فإن الصراع يزداد احتداماً ولن يدع الاكراد السلاح ولن تكف اسرائيل وأميركا عن الكيد وعقدة الخوف من انبعاث روح اسلامية مقاتلة جديدة وراء كل هذا.. ومحاولة تشويه هذه الروح القتالية ودمغها بالارهاب وتصنيفها مع الاجرام هو المكر القديم والافك الاعلامي الذي تلجأ اليه اميركا ويلجأ اليه الغرب في التعامل مع هذه البطولة الكردية. وحزب العمال الكردستاني حزب معلن ومشروع وليس جماعة ارهابية وهو الآن لا يطلب ارضا بل يطلب حكما ذاتيا للشعب الكردي فقط.. ولكن كل هذا لم يشفع للأكراد.. ورأينا صدام حسين يعلن حربا كيمائية لابادتهم.. ووقفت اكثر الدول العربية موقف الحذر والخوف منهم.. وانشقت القيادة الكردية في العراق بين الطالباني والبرزانى.. واختلف الاثنان وتقاتلا.. وكان وراء هذه الفتنة مكر وأموال الحكومات القائمة.. ولو اتحدت القيادتان لاختلف المصير.. لكن محاولات التفتيت لا تنتهى. والأكراد شعب في محنة تتجدد فصولها منذ سنين. ولم يشفع لعبدالله أوجلان اعلانه انه ماركسي.. ولم تكسب له ماركسيته ارضا جديدة.. وما لبثت الماركسية ان انهزمت في روسيا ذاتها.. واصبح حزب العمال الكردستاني في العراء بلا هوية مذهبية.. واصبحت الازمة الكردية ازمة انتماء وليست أزمة هوية فقط.. واصبحت لاميركا مبررات اضافية ودوافع اضافية لمطاردة الاكراد.. وفقد الشعب الكردي البوصلة الواحدة وفقد الاتجاه في العواصف السياسية التي يغالبها وتغالبه.. والله وحده يعلم متى تتوحد هذه الارادة الكردية في رجل ومتى تنطلق كالقذيفة لتصنع المعجزة من جديد تحت راية التوحيد. ويظن قارىء التاريخ ان الارادة البطولية تكفي وان الشجاعة البطولية تكفي وان السلاح هو الذي يصنع النصر.. وينسى تماما ان الله هو الذي يصنع التاريخ وهو الذي يكتب الماضي والحاضر والمستقبل بمشيئته.. وان من اسمائه انه المقدم والمؤخر.. والمعني انه وحده الذي يحدد المواقيت لكل شىء.. ويقدم ويؤخر الاحداث كما يشاء.. وأن لا شيء يسبق ارادة الله ولا شىء يسبق حكمه، واحساسي يقول ان الله يخبىء لهذا الشعب المقهور رسالة كبرى سوف يؤديها.. ولكنه وحده الذي سوف يحدد وقتها ورجالها وظروفها.. ولم يأت الميقات بعد ولا أمل في ان تأخذ تركيا وجهة سياسية مختلفة فتركيا واسرائيل واميركا ثالوث واحد وخط سياسي واحد ضد الاسلام وضد كل ما هو اسلامى. ورغم ان الحكم في تركيا ورث الخلافة الاسلامية العثمانية الا انه انقلب عليها وفرغها من محتواها الديني واللغوي والاجتماعي والسياسى واتجه بكليته نحو اوروبا.. ورغم انه مازال مرفوضا من الاتحاد الاوروبي فانه مازال واقفا ببابه متمسحا بأهدابه. وأوروبا ترفض النظام التركي لأنه غير ديمقراطي ولانه ديكتاتوري ولأنه لا يرعى حقوق الانسان وسوف تحاول تركيا ان تقدم نموذجا من المحاكمة لأوجلان ترضى عنه اوروبا لتقدمه عربون خطوبة للعروس الاوروبية. واميركا التي انفردت بالسيطرة على العالم تريد ان تقول أنه لا حياة لشعب ولا لأمة ولا لجماعة الا اذا قصقصت آمالها وشذبت سلوكها واعادت كتابة دستورها على وفاق مع الشكل الديمقراطي الاميركي وانه لم تعد هناك رخصة لأي ثورة الا إذا كانت ثورة تطلبها اميركا ويقتضيها النظام العالمي الجديد.. والسلاح ممنوع والانقلابات محظورة الا إذا كانت انقلابات في صالح الحرية بالمفهوم الاميركي وفي صالح بقاء اسرائيل الى الابد.. وهي تضرب الشعب العراقي في فظاظة وغلظة بالطائرات كل يوم وتدمر حياته ضد قرارات الأمم المتحدة لتحول العراق الى ارض خراب من أجل ان تأمن اسرائيل مستقبلها في عالم عربي ضعيف وممزق. ومن الواضح ان عبدالله أوجلان لم يفطن الى التغيرات التي حدثت في العالم وان تنازع العملاقين الروسي والاميركي على السيادة قد حسم لصالح الملاكم الأميركي بالضربة القاضية من زمن وأنه لم يتبق من الماركسية الا ذكريات وسير وحكايات. وحينما رفضت روسيا طلب الاقامة التي تقدم به لم يفطن الى الاشارة.. ان المناضل الطيب كان يعيش في أوهام الماضي مثل الرفيق كاسترو في كوبا ومثل القيادات الماركسية في بلادنا العربية. ولكن لتصحيح الامر وحتى لا يشطح خيال القارىء.. نقول ان المبارزة بين المعسكرين لم تنته بعد.. وان اليسار الماركسي سقط ولكن اليسار بمعناه الاوسع مازال موجودا بكامل لياقاته في الحلبة. . وان اميركا تحكم بالفعل ولكنها لا تملك.. لا تملك الحقيقة ولا تملك المستقبل وانها لا تقل ضلالا عن الامبراطورية الرومانية التي سبقتها والتي ملكت نواصي الامر بالقوة الغاشمة حقبة من الزمان.. واميركا لا تختلف عنها في وسائل القوة الغاشمة التي تلوح بها.. من قنابل نووية الى ترسانات كيماوية.. الى طائرات شبحية.. الى صواريخ فضائية.. الخ الخ. إنها الاقوى بلا شك.. والأكثر شراسة واجراما ولكن من قال ان القوة تدوم لاصحابها ان سوس الفساد والانحلال يضرب فى البنية الاميركية حتى النخاع وسوف تموت اميركا العملاقة كما تموت الاشجار الباسقة العظيمة ذات يوم وهي واقفة وفي حجرها الحبيبة اسرائيل وأى شىء في هذه الدنيا يستمر؟!! وأي شىء لا يموت؟!! يقول ربنا ولكل أمة أجل فإذا جاء أجلهم لا يستأخرون ساعة ولا يستقدمون (34- الاعراف) ان آجال الأمم مكتوبة عند الله بالساعة مثل أجال الافراد.. وقانون الموت شامل لا استثناء فيه.. يموت الكبار كما يموت الصغار كما تموت الدواب كما تموت الأمم.. ولا شماتة وانما عبرة وعظة وسوف يحضر جيلنا موتها وموت اسرائيل ويقدم واجب التعزية للاثنين بالملابس الرسمية. ان خبر اليوم.. ان أوجلان سجين مقيد اليدين.. وهو السجين الوحيد في جزيرة مرمرة.. وسوف يحكم عليه بالسجن مدى الحياة.. وربما بالاعدام.. ولكن الحكم الأخطر قد اصدرته تركيا بمجرد اعتقاله.. وهو إعدام شعب.. والقضاء على آمال ثلاثين مليون مسلم وحرمانهم من الارض والوطن والهوية. هل يمكن ان يصدر مثل هذا الحكم في القرن العشرين.. في عصر التنوير .. وفي قرن الحرية وحقوق الانسان ودعاوى العدل والتقدم لا أحسب ان في مقدور بشر ولا في مقدور دولة ان تصادر المستقبل ولو كانت تظاهرها البوارج الاميركية والقنابل النووية والصواريخ الفضائية لا أحد يعلم لمن يكون المستقبل ولا ما سوف تبوح به خزائن الغيب اطمئنوا ايها الاخوة الاكراد فالله لم يجعل له في الحكم شريكا وهو وحده الذي يملك مصائرنا ..واميركا على قوتها وجبروتها لا تعلم ماذا سيكون من أمر مستقبلها ولا ما يخبئه لها الغد ولا ما بعد الغد.. انها هي وطاغوتها رهن كلمة كن من القادر الذي خلقها. امضوا في كفاحكم والله يرعاكم وعلى الظالمين سوف تدور الدوائر

----------


## ابن مصر

د. مصطفي محمود كاتب ومفكر مصري




 وضربوا لنا مثلا 




 مقاتلو حزب الله من الايرانيين في جنوب لبنان ضربوا مثلا للأمة العربية في الصمود والفداء.. واستطاعوا القاء الرعب في اسرائيل.. وانقسمت اسرائيل لأول مرة في تاريخها على نفسها بين مهرولين راغبين في الانسحاب من الجنوب اللبناني فورا وبلا شروط وقد بلغ تعدادهم اربعين في المائة من الاسرائيليين وبين الباقي من المعترضين الذين وافقوا على الانسحاب بشروط امنية. لم تستطيع اسرائيل ان تواجه خسارة 7 من رجالها ومن قبل ذلك عشرين قتيلا في عملية صاعقة انتقامية دبرتها اسرائيل انتهت بالابادة الكاملة للقوة الاسرائيلية في مواجهة حاسمة مع جنود المقاومة اللبنانية وجنود حزب الله وساعتها بكى نتنياهو وصرخ شارون وأرغت اسرائيل وأزبدت بالتهديدات الفارغة بضرب لبنان ونسف بنيتها التحتية ثم تراجعت خوفا من سوء العاقبة وآخر عملية كانت مذبحة ميدون ومقتل ثلاثة ضباط اسرائيليين ومن بعدها جاء اقتحام الفين من الطلبة اللبنانيين لقرية ارنون.. واندلعت المظاهرات في اسرائيل وارتفعت نسبة المطالبين بالانسحاب الى 55%.. لم يستطع الشعب الاسرائيلي تحمل هذه الخسائر المحدودة في الارواح وانسحبت القوات الاسرائيلية بالفعل من ارنون. وكان لصمود الحكومة اللبنانية ودعمها لحزب الله دون خوف اثر باتر وقاصم للجبروت الاسرائيلي.. وما جرى على هذه الجبهة الصغيرة يعتبر مثلا وسابقة للمجموعة العربية التي اثرت ان تلزم مخابئها وتتجنب الصدام في كل مواجهة مع اسرائيل واختارت الملاينة والمهادنة والمسالمة ايثارا للأمان.. وأقول ان هذا الاسلوب من الخضوع والملاينة والمهادنة لم يعد ينفع مع امثال هذا التجبر الاسرائيلي.. وهل خرجت اسرائيل من سيناء إلا بحرب؟!! وكيف تتوقع سوريا ان تخرج اسرائيل من الجولان واحتلالها للجولان لم يكبدها خسارة عسكري واحد، ان الكلام لا يحرر ارضا وما فعلته لبنان وما فعله حزب الله مثال آخر يؤكد هذا اليقين وما يقوله المتفلسفون والذين يدعون الواقعية من ان عصر البطولات قد انتهى.. هو ترويج للجبن والتخاذل ودعوة للاستسلام.. فقد اثبت رجال حزب الله انهم ابطال فعلا وانهم رجال.. واثبتت لبنان ان الرجولة لم تمت في امتنا.. ولكن القلوب التي اماتها حب الدنيا هي التي فقدت روحها وفقدت شهامتها وماتت وشبعت موتا. ولو امتلأ المسلمون ادراكا بأن الموت حق والبعث حق وان زخرف الدنيا متاع زائل وامجادها لهو ولعب.. لهانت عليهم هذه الدنيا بما فيها ولما خافوا شيئا ولما اهمهم جبروت ولأقبلوا على الفداء كما كان يفعل اجدادهم الذين فتحوا العالم.. ولما قبلو الظلم من احد. ولقد جربت اسرائيل جميع الخيارات في صراعها مع لبنان من الاجتياح الكامل والغزو في سنوات 1982 - 1986 الى القصف الجوي العنيف مثل عناقيد الغضب 1996 الى ارتكاب المذابح في قانا الذي قام به شيمون بيريز بعد مؤتمر السلام في شرم الشيخ.. ولم تثمر كل هذه الخيارات شيئا ولم يبق لها إلا خيار واحد هو الانسحاب المنفرد من جنوب لبنان دون قيد ولا شرط طبقا لقرار مجلس الأمن 425. وقد ضربت لبنان وضرب لنا حزب الله مثلا بليغا لكل العرب. ان اسرائيل عدو ولكنه عدو جبان رغم اسلحته.. فهو قطرة في بحر عربي.. ولو اجتمع العرب على كلمة ولو صح عزمهم على رباط واحد وعلى موقف صلب لتراجعت اسرائيل الى حجمها الطبيعي. وإني ادعو الى موقف اعلامي موحد وأهيب بكل الفضائيات العربية ومحطات البث التليفزيوني وقنوات الاذاعة الى تحول جاد في جميع البرامج السياسية والشبابية يعكس ويعبر عن هذه الروح الجديدة.. روح الجدية والصلابة والوحدة. ان العرب الآن في مفترق طرق.. وانصاف الحلول والخضوع والاستكانة والاعتماد على اميركا والتمسك بأهداب تطبيع زائف لن يجدي ومراوغات اوسلو وكوبنهاجن لم تعد تنفع. والمواجهة قادمة لا مفر منها ولا مهرب.. فالسلاح يتكدس كل يوم في اسرائيل.. وكل يوم تزداد اسرائيل تبجحا وغرورا وامتلاء بقوتها. واسرائيل لم تعد تؤمن إلا بلغة الصواريخ والقنابل والرصاص والعنف والتهديد. والرئيس الأميركي ضرب مصنع الأدوية في السودان ليدعم موقفه المهلهل في فضيحة مونيكا.. ورأيناه يسارع الى ضرب العراق في محاولة ليكسب ورقة جديدة في حكاية عزله.. واستطاعت اسرائيل ان تغريه بهذا الدور الكريه لتزداد الجفوة بينه وبين العرب ولتحوله الى بلطجي يعمل لحسابها. واميركا بهذا الدور الكريه تحولت الى مجرد ساحة لتأديب العبيد الخارجين على طاعة السيد الاسرائيلي الجديد واصبحت لاسرائيل اليد العليا في المنطقة. ولقد كان الشرق في الماضي سوق بهائم بالنسبة للغرب.. والغرب دخل منطقتنا كمستعمر ومستغل ولم يخرج منها إلا شفويا ومجازيا وما زلنا وما زالت افريقيا كلها محل استثماره واستغلاله وما زال ينهبها الى الآن واسرائيل تحاول الآن ان تكون تاجر البهائم الجديد وان تسوق بريطانيا واميركا بمكرها الى مصالحها الخاصة. وما تفعله اميركا الآن هو القتل الجموعي والعشوائي لشعب مقهور مغلوب على أمره على احتمال ان تصادف القنابل اسلحة يخفيها صدام هنا او هناك وهو عدوان جبان.. وليس هذا اول عدوان اميركي على المنطقة. وقد رأينا اميركا تنصح بتقليص دور الاسلام ومحاربة الدين والتدين في المنطقة العربية كلها بدعوى انه يؤدي الى الارهاب وهي تعلم ان الارهاب من صنعها.. واميركا هي التي دعت اليها عمر عبدالرحمن وهي التي شجعت واعانت بن لادن حينما كان يحارب السوفييت لحسابها وصالحها ثم بطشت به حينما بدأ يعمل لحسابه. والعصابات الارهابية كلها تعمل من قواعد في اميركا واوروبا ولها ودائع وأرصدة دولارية في اميركا وفي جنيف وفي لندن والصهيونية تعمل بمكرها من وراء الكل. واميركا تعلم ان الاسلام لا دخل له بالارهاب الموجود وهي تعلم ان هذا الارهاب صناعة مستقلة من اختراعها ولكنها تحارب الاسلام لانه يحض على النضال ويحارب الظلم.. وهي تعلم انها قد احتضنت الظلم باحتضانها لاسرائيل.. واصبحت بذلك هدفا لأي غضبة اسلامية.. ومن هنا اصبح الاسلام عدوا يلزم القضاء عليه.. واصبح الحل الاميركي الأمثل هو اغراق المنطقة في العرى والجنس والعبث والمسلسلات الفضائية الخرافية وفي افلام العنف والرعب والأساطير وفي تحويل المنطقة الى سوق استهلاكية لبضائعها وسوق عبثية لتقاليدها وموضاتها.. والكل غارق في الموجه ولا مانع من ان تزيح اميركا علينا زبالتها الغذائية من الهامبورجر وماكدونالدز وكنتاكي الى آخر انواع الأكل السريع وكلها عادات صحية ضارة واطعمة من المخلفات لا تسمن من جوع ولا تروي من عطش.. ولكننا نحن سوق رائجة لكل شيء وشبابنا يلتهم كل شيء قادم من الغرب بلا تمييز.. واميركا تفقد بالتدريج دورها القيادي والريادي وتتحول الى مسخ رأسمالي كريه وألعوبة في يد القوى الصهيونية.. اين الوجود العربي.. وأين الصوت العربي في هذا العدوان..؟! هل اعود فأذكر بما فعل حزب الله وما فعلت المقاومة اللبنانية الباسلة التي خرجت الى البل لتقاتل في نفر قليل من الرجال لتنتصر على هذا الظلم كله ولتوقف اسرائيل عند حدها ولتقسم اسرائيل الى احزاب وشراذم ولترد الى اسرائيل الضربات بأشد منها. وقد ضرب هؤلاء الرجال الأشداء لنا مثلا.. بأن هناك مخرجا من هذا الليل المدلهم.. وبأن هناك املا وهناك حلا.. رغم الجبروت الاميركي والصلف الاسرائيلي والسلبية الأوروبية والغيبوبة العامة التي تعيش فيها الشعوب والتي يعيش فيها الكل منكفىء على دنياه.. بأن اصحوا وأفيقوا ايها الناس.. فالبطولة ما زالت موجودة.. وفي امكانكم ان تكونوا ابطالا.. وان تردعوا الظالمين وتردعوا ظلمهم.. وان تفعلوا الكثير وان كنتم قلة. ولسنا قلة فهناك الف مليون مسلم.. وهناك كثرة في النسل وزيادة في التعداد فاقت كل المعدلات وتكاد المنطقة تتفجر بسكانها فأي نوع من الكثرة سنكون. هذا امر يمكن ان نصنعه بأيدينا.. وهذا امر مفتوح لاجتهادنا وعزائمنا.. فمن الممكن ان نتحول الى مجرد سوق لكل عابر.. ومن الممكن ان نصبح دولا قوية لها شوكتها.. وبدون علم لن تجدي كثرة. العلم هو السلاح الحقيقي والحصن الحصين لأي امة تريد ان تأخذ مكانها في هذا العصر والايمان رابطه وبدونه لا تقوم اي مجموعة بشرية ولا ينتظم لاعدادها هدف ولا قبلة.. ونحن اولى الناس بالقبلة الواحدة فنحن اهلها ألا نقول في كل صلاة.. ضموا الصفاف وسدوا الفرج.. ونقف وراء الإمام ألوفا. ألا نؤلف صوتا واحدا في الكعبة ونحن نردد امين وراء الامام وقد اتجهنا جميعا نحو قبلة واحدة.. فلماذا نتفرق بعد هذا اشتاتا وكأننا لانعرف بعضنا بعضا.. وقد نتقاتل أمما وطوائف.. ان الله لم يشرع لنا القبلة الواحدة عبثا.. بل شرعها عمدا وقصدا ليجمعنا على ميثاق واحد.. وقال في قرآنه أن هذه أمتكم أمة واحدة.. وأنا ربكم فاعبدون الله أراد لنا الوحدة بالأمر وجعلها شريعة.. لأن في هذه الوحدة نجاتنا والفرقة والتشرذم الى سنة وشيعة وأباضيه ودروز وغيرها كانت من ابتداعنا ولم ينزل الله بها من سلطان. وقد آن الآوان لنعود صفا واحدا في مواجهة الخطر المشترك ونتصرف كجبهة واحدة وكتلة واحدة لها وزنها. والواقع يملي علينا هذا الأمر فهل نجتمع بعد طول افتراق.. ومتى.. وكيف.. انه الضوء الذي يبقى لنا في اخر النفق المظلم واذا لم يوجد هذا الذي سيجمعنا.. فلندعو الله ان يبعثه.. سبحانه وحده هو القادر على كل شىء ويتهامس الناس بالمهدي المنتظر ويظنون انه هو الموعود لخلاص هذه الأمة وهو الذي سيجمع شتاتها. وقد قابلت الكثير من مدعي هذا المهدي المنتظر واكثرهم مكانه مستشفى الأمراض العقلية وسراى المجاذيب. وحكاية المهدي اذا صدقت فانها لن تكون دعوى يدعيها نفر من الناس التماسا للبيعة وجمع الانصار والقيام بانقلاب فذلك من قبيل الهذيان والتخريب.. وانما المهدي حكمه حكم بطل امثال صلاح الدين الأيوبي سيجعله الله على رأس جيش مقاتل وينصره أو سيكون مثل غاندي يجعله الله على رأس حزب من احزاب الاغلبية ويوفقه في التصدي للأمبراطورية الظالمة وهزيمتها والفوز لأمته بالاستقلال دون حرب ودون اراقة قطرة دم.. والله هو الذي يمهد الأسباب لأمثال هذا المهدي وليس جمع الانفار وادعاء الكرامات واصطناع الخوارق ولا يستطيع احد ان يدعي انه المهدي. المهدي صنعة إلهيه يصنعه الله على عينه ويمكنه ويمده بالأسباب كما يصنع العباقرة والمخترعين والنوابغ في كل فرع، العلم والفن والأدب. وهل كان المتنبي الا معجزة عصره في الشعر وهل جاء من بعده أو من قبلة من يطاوله.. انه بلا شك صنعة الهية في الاعجاز اللغوي وليس منتجا ثقافيا في احدى الجامعات. هؤلاء افراد يصنعهم الله على عينه ولا تصنعهم المدارس. ونسأل الله ان يمدنا بأمثالهم.. فنحن احوج ما نكون الى تلك النفحات الرحمانية والهبات القدسية.. التي يأتي بها الله بكلمة منه والنبع الرحماني لربنا لا ينفذ ولا يكف عن العطاء قل لو كان البحر مدادا لكلمات ربي لنفد البحر قبل ان تنفد كلمات ربي ولو جئنا بمثله مددا .. والله خلاق بحكم إسمه لا يتوقف عن الخلق ومنه يأتينا كل عظيم. وسوف يكون المهدي من اهل الصلاح ومن أهل النسب الطاهر ولن يطلب لنفسه حكما ولا رياسة ولن يعرف انه المهدي الا حينما يتم النصر على يديه.. هكذا تقول الروايات عنه وهي كثيرة.. وهي اقرب الى الاماني منها الى الحقائق.. وانتظار المهدي لن يصنع مهديا.. وانما العمل والصبر والكفاح والبطولة في قلب الميدان وفي قلب المعركة هو الذي سيفرز القيادات الرائدة والزعامات التي يجتمع عليها الناس.. الأعمال وليست الدعاوى هي التي تصنع الأبطال وليس العكس. وقل أعملوا فسيرى الله عملكم.. 


   الباقية غدا انشاء اللة

----------


## heba

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اخى الغالى ابن مصر تسلم ايدك موضوع رائع ولكى يستفيد من الأطلاع عليه اكبر قدر ممكن من الأعضاء سأثبته ان شاء الله 0
مجهود رائع يا استاذى بارك الله فيك0

----------


## ابن مصر

مشرفتنا الرائعة هبة 
بارك اللة فيك وتسلمي 
جزاكي اللة خيرا ومنحرمش منك ابدا 
يا ختي الغالية 
تحياتي لك 
ابن مصر

----------


## تامر

الاخ العزيز ابن مصر
اشكرك على هذا المجهود الكبير الذي بذلته في سبيل نشر كلمه حق

----------


## ابن مصر

تامراخي العزيز 
اللة يبارك فيك 
وتحياتي لك واشكرك علي رد
 وكلامك الجميل 
ابن مصر

----------


## heba

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اخى الغالى ابن مصر لا شكر على واجب يا اخى الغالى0

----------


## misr

*^^ Up ^^*

----------


## ام المصريين

يكون عملية تخريب متعمد وراءها الموساد. وليس أمراً جديداً أن يكون الموساد الإسرائيلي وراء عمل تخريبي ضد مصر.. فهذا أمر معروف من قديم وله سوابق.. فمن قبل ذلك قامت الموساد بقتل الدكتور المشد، وقامت بقتل الدكتورة سميرة موسى، لمجرد احتمال بأن يؤدي نشاط أي منهما إلى تطوير السلاح النووي. وهناك أمثلة أخرى كثيرة لسنا في حل لذكرها الآن
اعتقد ذلك

----------


## أم أحمد

تسلم ايدك يا ابن مصر علي هذا الموضوع القيم

----------


## أحمد المليجي

*بسبب هذا الموضوع الرائع قمت بالتسجيل في هذا المنتدي في شهر 9 لعام 2004*
*شكرا ابن مصر*

----------


## أحمد المليجي

*بسبب هذا الموضوع الرائع قمت بالتسجيل في هذا المنتدي في شهر 9 لعام 2004*
*شكرا ابن مصر*

----------


## amal3

اخى العزيز ابن مصر

سلمت وسلمت يدك

وتستحق كل تقدير لبذل هذا المجهود الخرافى

دمت لنا

امال

----------

